# 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Believe In Evolution



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This RAW has alot of potential, got to hand it to WWE, they are doing good work lately, but I guess WM has just passed, therefore somewhat expected.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Looking forward to it.. let's see if they can build on last week. 

Shield vs. Evolution! :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan is on his honeymoon so pretty sure he won't be on this RAW.

Excited to see Cesaro and SHIELD. Hope Cesaro can make quick work of Swagger and move on to a real feud.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How about a Cesaro RVD feud?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This one should be good, I am curious if Taker will show up to say something, but not counting on it. Also maybe not the easiest episode to watch with all that is going to be said about Warrior. Still sort of blown away by that. I just hope no one decides to use it to push a feud.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

With Bryan not being on RAW, expect The Shield to get beat down by Evolution and Kane. If HHH, Orton, and Batista come out to "line in the sand" I'm going to :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Should be good, the whole Wrestlemania fever is over now let's hope the WWE can continue on from last week's quality show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I thought last week WWE really dropped the ball with the AJ Lee segment. When the crowd started chanting "CM Punk!!" at her, she should have raised her hand oh so casually (the one with the engagement ring on it) and said "Yeah, he loves me....but he hates all of you" in the most dismissive bitchy voice she could muster. That would have generated massive amounts of heel heat. And it would have been so easy.

But it seems like WWE does not want to allow the audience to be part of the show. They just have the performers ignore whatever they are chanting (unless its Paul Heyman - who actaully knows how to work the crowd). Just wish WWE would work on giving the talent more leeway when it comes to interacting with the crowd. If the crowd is chanting something, acknowledge it and work it. Crowd is the one lighting the matches, its up to the talent to make it into a fire.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Corporate Rock said:


> How about a Cesaro RVD feud?


I could see that since it's a very easy set-up. Van Dam walks up to Cesaro backstage, warns him not to trust Heyman, and bam, you've got a match for Extreme Rules.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Most excited for Swagger/Cesaro, and to continue seeing Cesaro's progression towards the ME. Wonder if he'll feud with Sheamus at some point. :woolcock


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Randy Lahey said:


> I thought last week WWE really dropped the ball with the AJ Lee segment. When the crowd started chanting "CM Punk!!" at her, she should have raised her hand oh so casually (the one with the engagement ring on it) and said "Yeah, he loves me....but he hates all of you" in the most dismissive bitchy voice she could muster. That would have generated massive amounts of heel heat. And it would have been so easy.
> 
> But it seems like WWE does not want to allow the audience to be part of the show. They just have the performers ignore whatever they are chanting (unless its Paul Heyman - who actaully knows how to work the crowd). Just wish WWE would work on giving the talent more leeway when it comes to interacting with the crowd. If the crowd is chanting something, acknowledge it and work it. Crowd is the one lighting the matches, its up to the talent to make it into a fire.


In a way, it makes no sense to acknowledge a guy that won't be on their television screens for a long while.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro swagger feud needs to continue with some trashtalks between Colter and Heyman. A good match at extreme rules with a cesaro victory to close the chapter and go on.

I really want a feud and an extreme rules match beteew RVD and Rusev, if RVD decides to be in a good day and sells properly it will be great.
An other good push idea for Rusev will be Sheamus but only if Rusev makes sheamus tap out (almost impossible)

We need another contender for the IC title, i'd say Fandango or Barrett.

I'd like to see some more obvious Evolution reunion but I think it's too early ( Orton wants his rematch and so does Batista).

A triple power bomb on HHH needs to happen at some point but the best time i think will be with a Vince comeback 

Sad but i'm not interested in the Cena /Wyatt feud anymore ...


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How about a Championship Scramble for the IC Title at Extreme Rules...Big E vs Dolph vs Swagger vs Cesaro vs RVD vs Damien Sandow...with Cesaro going over obviously


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



CM12Punk said:


> In a way, it makes no sense to acknowledge a guy that won't be on their television screens for a long while.


Only problem with that is WWE has acknowledged Punk on a few occasions (Seth Rollins, Paul Heyman) and literally every city WWE has gone to has had a certain portion of the audience chanting his name. 

I understand what you're saying but I just think the WWE refuses to use Punk to get some heat on AJ or the divas division. Which is also ridiculous because everyone knows by now that they're dating too.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RobVanJam said:


> How about a Championship Scramble for the IC Title at Extreme Rules...Big E vs Dolph vs Swagger vs Cesaro vs RVD vs Damien Sandow...with Cesaro going over obviously


Yes because a CHAMPIONSHIP SCRAMBLE is the perfect way to get Cesaro over.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Joining live once again tonight, looking forward to it. Lets hope they keep up this promising looking future-building. 

Shield
Cesaro
Wyatt

as always have my attention. Still feel we have more surprises to come in the coming weeks having come off an awesome one last week.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro being heel again is already a huge mistake they should not have made. Smh. Did not take them long to fuck something up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lots of potential, but they know we're going to watch it. So they'll half-ass it :vince5


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Thuganomics said:


> Lots of potential, but they know we're going to watch it. So they'll half-ass it :vince5


Yeah, hopefully that doesn't happen now that Mania season is over and keep the train moving in a positive direction.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is Bryan even on RAW tonight? You know, with his honeymoon and all that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The shield is messing with the wrong dogs. They are about to go to school


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RKO361 said:


> Is Bryan even on RAW tonight? You know, with his honeymoon and all that.


He's the wwe champion, he better be in raw. He knows just because you got married doesn't mean they will give you a long honeymoon.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"just because he got married" :lmao :lmao

I think he won't appear tonight since the preview is more focussed on The Shield and HHH.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Maybe Bryan will appear via satellite. :rock

Hopefully we get a massive brawl between the Shield and Evolution to end Raw.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can Undertaker walk on he`s own or is he able to talk yet?? If so ,im expecting some kind of appearance by grand-pa.

I have always been a RVD-fan but this time im not exited about him ,at all. Dont know whats wrong with me ,maybe i`ve realized he has no spot to fill this time. Can anybody give idea for how to use RVD today in WWE .. ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hope the champion of champions shows up tonight! :mark:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wanted a Ultimate Warrior's tribute show...


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RKO361 said:


> Cesaro being heel again is already a huge mistake they should not have made. Smh. Did not take them long to fuck something up.


Did I miss anything on SmackDown? Swagger jumped Cesaro and shattered the inaugural Andre the Giant Memorial trophy. That hardly makes Cesaro the heel in my eyes. A manager, even one on the level of Heyman, does not define a wrestler's character, the performer does.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> Did I miss anything on SmackDown? Swagger jumped Cesaro and shattered the inaugural Andre the Giant Memorial trophy. That hardly makes Cesaro the heel in my eyes. A manager, even one on the level of Heyman, does not define a wrestler's character, the performer does.


He had a match with Big Show and was clearly acting like a heel in it. Swagger interfered and they brawled, Cesaro hit a Neutraliser on Big Show post-match.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> Did I miss anything on SmackDown? Swagger jumped Cesaro and shattered the inaugural Andre the Giant Memorial trophy. That hardly makes Cesaro the heel in my eyes. A manager, even one on the level of Heyman, does not define a wrestler's character, the performer does.


Those little interviews he does on WWE's youtube channel. Acting much more heel than he's ever been in those and he was clearly a heel during his match on Smackdown.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



4hisdamnself said:


> I wanted a Ultimate Warrior's tribute show...


THIS a BILLION TIMES. 


*WHAT THE HELL??*


Where's the advertisement regarding "Paying respects to Warrior"?? 

WWE better not drop the ball here or I will be MASSIVELY PISSED!!! :cuss::cuss::cuss:


While I will watch RAW for the other things advertised, I'm watching more because of what WWE does(or doesn't) do in tribute for Warrior.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I don't mean to sound like a dick or disrespectful, but I'm fine with the fact they're not doing a full tribute show for Warrior, and even a bit relieved that we're going to get some regular storyline progress. They can still (and definitely SHOULD) air some of his old promos, maybe a few videos from superstars giving their thoughts backstage (or maybe just something from Vince himself), show his WWE title win over Hogan... all in all, pay respects to him without taking up the whole 3 hours.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Jack Swagger w/ Zeb Colter vs Cesario w/ Heyman feud


Greatness.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don't mean to sound like a dick or disrespectful, but I'm fine with the fact they're not doing a full tribute show for Warrior, and even a bit relieved that we're going to get some regular storyline progress. They can still (and definitely SHOULD) air some of his old promos, maybe a few videos from superstars giving their thoughts backstage (or maybe just something from Vince himself), show his WWE title win over Hogan... all in all, pay respects to him without taking up the whole 3 hours.


I'm not saying they should overshadow the ENTIRE show with Warrior tributes...


But considering how he was just as big an ICON as Hogan, he deserves at least slightly-more-than 50% dedication on this Program kind of like what you just mentioned. Maybe dedicate just about a full hour for him with bits and pieces in the other two hours...that would be satisfactory, IMO.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm wholly expecting a Bryan/Brie live honeymoon sex celebration via satellite tonight.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Cobalt said:


> Should be good, the whole Wrestlemania fever is over now let's hope the WWE can continue on from last week's quality show.


I hope they do too, Sometimes the raw the week after the Wrestlemania raw is pretty bad. I hope this week thats not the case. I don't think it will be.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hope the crowd keeps up the pro Wyatt stuff tonight.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wonder if Cesaro will debut an new theme.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Excited, will be watching from my TV rather than live like the RAW last week or WrestleMania. 

Hope they keep the momentum! no Bryan is a blow, though hopefully Evolution/Shield has a big angle.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Cena won the title then didn't show up on RAW two weeks afterwards all hell would break loose.

Double standards in this place.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wish Swagger could somehow have a pseudo-face turn tonight to have this feud make a bit more sense.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can Undertaker walk and talk ?!? Is he still in a hospital or what???


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KakeRock said:


> Can Undertaker walk and talk ?!? Is he still in a hospital or what???


I just called him an hour ago or so and he said he's at home being treated by Michelle. So it's all good for now (Y)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Should be a good show.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm not saying they should overshadow the ENTIRE show with Warrior tributes...
> 
> 
> But considering how he was just as big an ICON as Hogan, he deserves at least slightly-more-than 50% dedication on this Program kind of like what you just mentioned. Maybe dedicate just about a full hour for him with bits and pieces in the other two hours...that would be satisfactory, IMO.


That would be waaaaay too much for me. Overkill at its finest. I can deal with half an hour worth of stuff here and there, tops. Hopefully less. After that I'm gonna start getting distracted, and that's not even a "they better not.." or an "if they...". That's just me keeping things real. The Show must go on. 

Totally excited still, btw. Shield vs Autholution got waaay too little airtime for my tastes last week, need moar Shield in my diet, and I can not wait what Wyatt and Paige will be up to.

Just wish it didn't air at 2 AM my time... :cuss::faint::


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hope Paige wears something that reveals DATASS


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No bryan?

Poor crowd :lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Raw tonight should be amazing again. Cena vs. Wyatt in an Extreme Rules match will be announced, and I also think Kane/Batista/Orton vs. The Shield with some sort of stipulation added. Leaves the opponent for DB at Extreme Rules, Triple H? Gonna be a good one!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Looks like



Spoiler



Adam Rose



Could be debuting tonight based on pic someone posted on twitter.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Wonder if Cesaro will debut an new theme.


Hopefully, cause I wouldn't be surprised if nobody knew Cesaro would join Heyman on Raw and they didn't have enough time by SD the following night to decide on a theme(which is why he came out to just Heyman talking).

Hopefully he uses:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RKO361 said:


> Is Bryan even on RAW tonight? You know, with his honeymoon and all that.


Bryan said he got 5 days off, meaning he won't appear on TV at all this week.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alvarez said that RAW should be interesting and the product should be good at least until SummerSlam because they want more people to buy the Network so what better way than putting on a good/amazing show week in and week out.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Like many have mentioned Bryan said himself he wont be on this raw which sucks but he,s not really needed. This raw should be all about Paige and Cesaro imo. Going into Extreme Rules Cesaro- Swagger and Paige- Aj should both get 20 minutes and a really good feud. Keep the shield strong but dont do Shield vs Evolution yet. Save it for Summerslam. Im really excited for whats next for Bray and the family. Should be an awsome raw and I cant wait. Hopefully they keep the momentum going.

And yeah hopefully Cesaro debuts a new theme. God I hope he runs with the fcw one that was awsome. Anything but some generic Rock/Metal. He needs something epic. Maybe even some anime styled themesong like those in newjapan use.



Jack Thwagger said:


> Wish Swagger could somehow have a pseudo-face turn tonight to have this feud make a bit more sense.


Cesaro is strangely a face now despite being with Heyman. If you watched Smackdown where he even shock the hand of the big show before there match. So yeah Cesaros the face and Swagger the heel. Hopefully Swagger wins the ic title and turns face to feud with Rusev going into the summer. Face real american vs the bulgarian brute writes itself ala rocky style.

Im hoping for some fresh faces in the midcard. Ziggler and Cody should really have a more prominent role. Bring in Zayn and Neville aswell. Time to release some of those in the midcard not going anywhere. As much as it sucks the likes of Ryback,Curtis Axel and some others need to go or atleast be put on superstars or main event.



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don't mean to sound like a dick or disrespectful, but I'm fine with the fact they're not doing a full tribute show for Warrior, and even a bit relieved that we're going to get some regular storyline progress. They can still (and definitely SHOULD) air some of his old promos, maybe a few videos from superstars giving their thoughts backstage (or maybe just something from Vince himself), show his WWE title win over Hogan... all in all, pay respects to him without taking up the whole 3 hours.



Agreed. There should def be some sort of tribute but not the full show like Eddie or Owen. People die everyday what makes him any different. They didnt do shit for Savage when he died except the r.i.p picture in the beginning. Some Tribute video to open the show and a few paying respect during matches with his face paint or something but not more then that. They have to much to focus on.



DoubtGin said:


> He had a match with Big Show and was clearly acting like a heel in it. Swagger interfered and they brawled, Cesaro hit a Neutraliser on Big Show post-match.


If anything he,s tweener. He started of the match by shaking big shows hand. He just wanted to show what he had when he hit that neutralizer. Its weird. He,s not face or heel in my eyes. Kinda like the shield were a few weeks ago.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



jarrelka said:


> Cesaro is strangely a face now despite being with Heyman. If you watched Smackdown where he even shock the hand of the big show before there match. So yeah Cesaros the face and Swagger the heel. Hopefully Swagger wins the ic title and turns face to feud with Rusev going into the summer. Face real american vs the bulgarian brute writes itself ala rocky style.
> 
> Im hoping for some fresh faces in the midcard. Ziggler and Cody should really have a more prominent role. Bring in Zayn and Neville aswell. Time to release some of those in the midcard not going anywhere. As much as it sucks the likes of Ryback,Curtis Axel and some others need to go or atleast be put on superstars or main event.


Cesaro isn't a face, though. He's with a heel manager, attacked Big Show after the match was over, huddled with Heyman (heelish tactic), interviewed Kofi and mocked him, and when interviewed by Byron Saxton intimidated him until he left them alone.

Cesaro is far, far from face. So is Swagger, but the difference is Cesaro is being established as a heel whereas prior he could have been a face.

Hoping for Swagger vs Rusev eventually, but with the obvious burial of Swagger for Cesaro's push, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What would be good is if they cut to Bryans Honeymoon and HHH runs in with a sledgehammer, with the brawl ending when someone gets thrown off a boat. I don't know, or care, why they're on the boat, I just wanna see someone get thrown off a boat.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

hopefully trips gets his revenge tonight, increase the stakes a little which is what should happen with a feud at every show


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Looking forward to tonight. I do feel the product has been on an upward curve for a while and I'm intrigued to see how they can continue to keep us gripped and wanting us to tune in next week. 

I am no doubt looking forward to more Wyatts. Can't get enough of Bray and his promos, as much as I do like the six man tags they are involved in, I hope we don't get another tonight and they switch it up a bit, have Harper against someone, have them destroy the opponent afterward and then have Wyatt preach on the mic about how he will unleash this through Cena and show the world what a monster he is etc. 

The whole Cesaro/swagger feud interests me too. I like Swaggers ring work and I really admire Cesaros. Should be great with the managers they have to build real fire whilst the two bring it in the ring which I know they will. 

I also hope we get to see more from the likes of Sandow and Barrett, certainly two individuals I have got time for. I hope last week wasn't just a one off for both men on TV because of the crowd that was in and wanting to give them something. 

Wouldn't mind seeing some tag team action with the Usos, I thought it was ridiculous how they treated them and the belts last week, the WWE have been putting out great tag team action in the past months but they have a tendency of splitting up tag teams out of nowhere, so I hope we get some solid tag team feuds starting. 

But something that I'm really looking forward to tonight is Shield/Authority. It looks like they'll be going down the route of Reigns/HHH but I'm not sure how I feel about this, HHH usually relies on others to make him shine, and I don't feel he'd be the best to get the best out of Reigns, unless it's an all out no DQ brawl. 

I'm just hoping they keep the feud up and keep it going throughout the year. I think one of the Shield members will eventually turn and the authority will end up being the end of the Shield and of course I hope it's Ambrose, one of the top future heels teaming with one of the greatest heels in HHH. But going by the 'Evolution' dynamic, I wonder if it will be Reigns who goes corporate so to speak and becomes the handpicked top guy much like his cousin was just over 15 years ago, but I think that'd be a bad business decision. 

Bryan is obviously off tonight so I hope they do their best to keep the crowd wild and give us great entertainment like they did last week.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



> * Can the Cenation leader somehow combat the eerie allure of The Wyatt Family?*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hopefully the WWE can continue the momentum from last week. The Authority/Shield angle has real potential, I expect a six man tag match will take place at Extreme Rules. I also expect a Cena/Wyatt rematch to take place at Extreme Rules.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm not saying they should overshadow the ENTIRE show with Warrior tributes...
> 
> 
> But considering how he was just as big an ICON as Hogan, he deserves at least slightly-more-than 50% dedication on this Program kind of like what you just mentioned. Maybe dedicate just about a full hour for him with bits and pieces in the other two hours...that would be satisfactory, IMO.


I'm sorry that he's dead, and my heart goes out to his family but he wasn't even in Hogan's stratosphere.

Macho Man was a much bigger icon and got nothing more than a video tribute - Warrior deserves that. But a whole show devoted to him or even an hour? Nah, his impact wasn't big enough.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hopefully they do something meaningful with :barrett.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass


Pause.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass


Da fuck did i just read? :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass


:lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm excited for tonight.

There is only ONE thing that I want tonight; A GOOD CROWD.

You know it makes the show all better! 

:mark:


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TOM MADISON said:


> I'm excited for tonight.
> 
> There is only ONE thing that I want tonight; A GOOD CROWD.
> 
> ...


Well, I'll be there so no worries (g)


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass


:aries2


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Thuganomics said:


> *I just called him an hour ago* or so and he said he's at home being treated by Michelle. So it's all good for now (Y)


Of course you did. :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass



...


...?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> Hopefully swagger gets in cesaro's ass


Show hasn't started yet and we already have the quote of the night.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Clique said:


> Show hasn't started yet and we already have the quote of the night.


YESSSS


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I should of said "i hope the wwe allows swagger to get some offense in on cesaro tonight as they advance their feud" But i'll go with my original quote


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully they do something meaningful with :barrett.


Well he has won TV matches in the last 7 days so I would say he is off to a good start again.
Just be thankful he isn't Sandow.

Speaking of, I wish someone would make a Bad News Supercut I would love to see all the segments all in once place!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Hawkke said:


> Well he has won TV matches in the list 7 days so I would say he is off to a good start again.
> Just be thankful he isn't Sandow.
> 
> Speaking of, I wish someone would make a Bad News Supercut I would love to see all the segments all in once place!


His victories on Raw and Smackdown last week have given me renewed hope, I just hope they follow through with a proper push this time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If bryan is not there its gonna suck
Yeah he would probably get his weekly beating that makes him look like a bitch but still he will be missed...might kill the crowd too

At least more focus on shieldvsHHH


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No Bryan = No viewership.
He should just take off Tuesday-Sunday


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wonder how they'll get the Shield back then.. Difficult matches for each of the three? 

Will 1am hurry the fuck up?!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Really hope Bryan is there.. I mean I want him to have his days off but I do not want to miss him on Raw


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



dxbender said:


>


Dean Headroom?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



> @JoeyStyles
> BREAKING NEWS: Tournament to determine the Number 1 contender to Big E's @WWE Intercontinental Championship begins tonight on #RAW!


Should be.. mildly interesting.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ColtofPersonality said:


> Should be.. mildly interesting.


This is gonna be good!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ColtofPersonality said:


> Should be.. mildly interesting.


Hopefully we get some good matchups, there better not be something like Fandango vs Heath Slater as one of the matches lol


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ColtofPersonality said:


> Should be.. mildly interesting.


Sami Zyan debuts tonight :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

IC Tournament could be good like, something to follow over a couple of weeks at least.

Who do we think? Cesaro, Swagger, Barrett, Sandow, Rey, Del Rio, Sheamus, Christian?

edit- probs Ziggler in there somewhere.. and Miz.. Kofi. Fuck- who knows?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



dxbender said:


> Hopefully we get some good matchups, there better not be something like Fandango vs Heath Slater as one of the matches lol


I could see Bo or Rose potentially getting their debut match in the tournament. Not sure about their chances of winning, though.



Sonny Crockett said:


> Sami Zyan debuts tonight :mark::mark::mark:


One can only hope. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Sami Zyan debuts tonight :mark::mark::mark:


I need this in my life.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ColtofPersonality said:


> I could see Bo or Rose potentially getting their debut match in the tournament. Not sure about their chances of winning, though.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope. :mark:


Sami is in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia for the tour sadly.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Intercontinental number one contenders title tournament to start on raw hmm interesting. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...t-star-returns-to-training-tna-stars-in-video



> --The format for Raw tonight is an opening segment tribute to Ultimate Warrior, and a number of videos and testimonials throughout the show, but other than that, it will be a normal show with angles, unlike tribute shows in the past that were kept angle free.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

IC Title Playoffs. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

IC tournament :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Win the Title Ziggy!!!


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm excited for the tournament. Nothing against Big E, but I do think that it's time for a title change, so I hope that's what this leads to. There are quite a few good choices for Intercontinental Champion right now and much more interesting ways they could be using the title. There's too many guys doing nothing right now - as well as too many guys who could use the benefit of a title reign - for it to just be sitting around the waist of Big E, being no big deal at all.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Just take IC title off E ASAP.He's boring as hell.

I want Ziggler to win it but I've got a feeling Swagger's winning it.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The IC Title tournament should be interesting. All 5 of the titles right now currently have babyface champions so I would put my money on a heel winning the tournament and then winning the belt at Extreme Rules. No clue who will be in but my money right now would be on Barrett or Del Rio. I guess Bo Dallas is a possibility but he really needs to annoy the shit out of the audience 1st before being given a title. Swagger and Cesaro seem unlikely to me because they are feuding with eachother and don't really need the IC belt to make it work, but it wouldn't be a bad option by any means to put the belt on Swagger as a transitional champion.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think Cesaro will win the tournament.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can't wait for Raw tonight:

Paige <3
The Shield
HHH
Orton
Batista
Wyatt's
BNB
Cesaro
Heyman


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'll laugh if Big E retains.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm not sure about any of the details for the IC tournament, but i feel like they might have Swagger win it and take the belt soon. Might make the Cesaro/Swagger feud a bit more interesting if they're fighting over something.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think either Rusev or BNB will win the tournament


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anyone who is DVRing RAW tonight with Comcast, it's listed as 3 separate episodes on the channel guide, had to fix mine.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They really need to do something with Big E.

I don't think WWE realizes how good he is. Good in ring move-set, extremely agile, powerful, charismatic. I'm excited for the IC tournament but at the same time I worry about the future for Big E.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can see it being either Cesaro or Swagger winning the tournament and then taking the title at ER. Will add a little something to their feud. 

I'd also be happy with Barrett winning. 

Big E really has flopped but I guess it's not his fault. He seemed to be getting a main event type push at the start of the year involved and teaming with Cena and Punk but he's just nosedived.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can see Cesaro winning the tournament.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuroNeko said:


> I'll laugh if Big E retains.


Big E retaining would legitimately surprise me. All of the champs right now are babyfaces. Paige and Bryan just won. The Usos don't have any real contenders to go against them. Ambrose is in the middle of the master plan (more on that later). Big E has had a 6 months reign. 

I think what the WWE is doing with the U.S. belt is having Ambrose just keep holding it until he gets close to Luger's record of 523 days. Right now he is at 330 so he needs about 6 more months with the belt to get there. At that point the U.S. title will get elevated again because the Authority will do everything in their power to prevent Ambrose from getting the record. That could set up a really big match like Ambrose v. Batista for the U.S. belt and if Ambrose wins he breaks the record and then maybe something screwy happens like Reigns or Rollins cost him the title.


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why is my TV guide saying tonight's Raw will be a replay from WRestlemania 29 and not a new episode?


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Have the winner of the tournament go onto win the IC title and have a fantastic three/four months of non-stop defences, throw in a few defeats of top tier names like Cena, Batista, Orton, finally building up to a champion vs champion match at Summerslam [basically what they did with Warrior in '90 - except Warrior built up to WM and not SS] - gets the IC title the credibility it so definitely needs as well as making its champion [hopefully Cesaro] look a million dollars.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> I think what the WWE is doing with the U.S. belt is having Ambrose just keep holding it until he gets close to Luger's record of 523 days. Right now he is at 330 so he needs about 6 more months with the belt to get there. At that point the U.S. title will get elevated again because the Authority will do everything in their power to prevent Ambrose from getting the record. That could set up a really big match like Ambrose v. Batista for the U.S. belt and if Ambrose wins he breaks the record and then maybe something screwy happens like Reigns or Rollins cost him the title.


 
Love this! :mark:


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

At least they're doing something with the title. Back in December, most people thought the retirement of the World Heavyweight Championship would mean more focus on the IC title, but yet it still means as much as it's meant over the last few years - nothing. Wasn't even defended at WrestleMania XXX.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wish the clocks didnt go forward in the UK, Staying up till 4am with a shit load of breaks doesn't sound to appealing, I will watch the first hour and see if its worth contining to watch.

I've been watching HOF's during raw breaks recently but have ran out of things to watch. Anyone want to recommend anything decent on youtube? I watched Punk/Bryans story already.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution to claim back every title :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I've been totally out of the loop so I don't know. Should I expect Taker tonight?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Dirk504 said:


> Why is my TV guide saying tonight's Raw will be a replay from WRestlemania 29 and not a new episode?


Hmm that's random. I have dish network and just checked the guide. It said it was a new episode and talked about the ultimate warrior.. Maybe your guide just needs to update.



Midnight Rocker said:


> I've been totally out of the loop so I don't know. *Should I expect Taker tonight?*


No. Stranger things have happened, but I think its a long shot he appears. They also haven't made any announcements. If he was appearing we would have heard about it.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Midnight Rocker said:


> I've been totally out of the loop so I don't know. Should I expect Taker tonight?


no


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> no


Ah, that sucks. Was hoping he'd address the loss in some way soon. Thanks buddy!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pre show..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Warrior


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pre-show time! RIP Warrior


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ADR will win it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They got Slaughter on the pre-show and he looks like a fucking muppet that has eaten his own chin.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Waffelz said:


> ADR will win it.


I thought there were rumblings awhile ago that he was leaving soon..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SP103 said:


> They got Slaughter on the pre-show and he looks like a fucking muppet that has eaten his own chin.


:lmao


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

When does the mainshow start? And does anyone have a stream that works in scandinavia please pm me


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Please, please don't ruin Paige WWE I beg of you.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Booker T is so fun on commentary
Fuck Alex Riley
Josh is good
Slaughter forgot last week was mania


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



jarrelka said:


> When does the mainshow start? And does anyone have a stream that works in scandinavia please pm me




main show starts in 15mins . i mailed u already


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



kokepepsi said:


> Slaughter forgot last week was mania


:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So the IC tourney will have eight men competing in it, not all matches are today but it will start on this RAW. Winner will get a title shot against Big E.

So basically something like King of the Ring.

The fans seemed to be really hyped up for some reason.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> So the IC tourney will have eight men competing in it, not all matches are today but it will start on this RAW. Winner will get a title shot against Big E.
> 
> So basically something like King of the Ring.
> *
> The fans seemed to be really hyped up for some reason.*


I'm pumped because they're actually talking about the IC title again. Maybe just maybe it will be relevant again.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I literally can not wait for this!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige doesn't look as pale or is it just me?


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Devil and God said:


> I'm pumped because they're actually talking about the IC title again. Maybe just maybe it will be relevant again.


It will certainly benefit from this and a feud built around it (when was the last one of those?) .. maybe Cesaro/Swagger?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Arrogant Mog said:


> I literally can not wait for this!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam Rose the 6 foot Austin Powers!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FUCKING SHIELD!!! 

Love them as faces.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ultimate Warrior tribute's gonna make me tear up.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Please, please don't ruin Paige WWE I beg of you.


It's all up to Paige now. If she goes out there and has matches just as good as her NXT matches then the crowd is going to love her. I normally don't like corny 1st appearance title wins but the Diva's division was in a desperate need of a kick in the ass and giving Paige the title the way they did was really the only thing they could do.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler vs Barrett? :hmm: I honestly don't know who is going to job


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> So the IC tourney will have eight men competing in it, not all matches are today


Just heard Josh Matthews say all four matches are tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler vs Barrett? :hmm: I honestly don't know who is going to job


Damnit. Zigg will lose.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ic tournament:
Henry vs Cesaro
Van Dam vs ADR
Sheamus vs Swagger
Ziggler vs Barrett


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

henry vs cesaro 
van dam vs del rio 
sheamus vs swagger 
ziggler vs barrett

matchups for the tournament


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SpeedStick said:


>



:mark:

world goes wiiiiild *WOOOO!!*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler vs Barrett? :hmm: I honestly don't know who is going to job


Ziggler jobbing to Barrett for sure Barrett is getting a mini-push.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Tournament is stacked


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JC00 said:


> Just heard Josh Matthews say all four matches are tonight.


true, I guess he meant that the four matches are today and the next "rounds" are on SD/next RAW


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MarcioDX99 said:


> ic tournament:
> Henry vs *Cesaro*
> *Van Dam* vs ADR
> Sheamus vs *Swagger*
> Ziggler vs *Barrett*


my predictions


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why aren't these backstage Big E interviews aren't shown on RAW. RAW is lacking 1 on 1 backstage interviews.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow never seen Big E cut a promo

damn that was something


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

There's no way it can be as good as last weeks


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Renee's fucking impossibly cute.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler vs Barrett? :hmm: I honestly don't know who is going to job


I do. Barrett will win. They gave him two solid wins last week over Rey and Kofi for a reason. Ziggler is in mid-card purgatory right now. Job,Job,Job,Win,Win,Look Strong against Batista,Job,Job,Job. I am sure after Extreme Rules he will probably start winning again only to start jobbing again in a month.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here we go!


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Normally most of the matches wouldnt catch my intrest but it feels so much bigger with kind of a storyline. hypeddd uppp :ex:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JC00 said:


> Just heard Josh Matthews say all four matches are tonight.


All 4 of the first round matches, the others are not, probably will do two the next week, then the finals the week after with the actual match at ER, at least I really hope so. And damnit get some promos and build out of it!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's almost show time! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E with an entertaining interview? what the..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Allright here we go!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh. Worst part about Raw is catching the end of NCIS and this hideous old monkey lady.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's fuckery time, people.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*










My body is ready :mark:


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

those last 2 minutes of ncis i watch every monday night are pretty good.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Showtime!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RyanPelley said:


> Ugh. Worst part about Raw is catching the end of NCIS and this hideous old monkey lady.



Don't diss the God of War voiceover actress, bitch. Game is GOAT.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Seems like a fitting tribute so far...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is that time of the week again.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP WARRIOR


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow even Harper's back there to pay tribute.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Vince McMahon


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> Big E with an entertaining interview? what the..


:lol


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

everybody take your fingers off the keyboard.. 10 bell salute


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn John doesn't give up his own merchandise for anyone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WWE always does great tribute videos. RIP Warrior


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Usos have half and half Warrior paint. Amazing.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP Legend


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nikki's looking good...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Warrior


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sad.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, them feels

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Eva Marie rocking that Warrior shirt, Paige next to the big wigs, Emma... ahhhhw yeaaaaaah


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I was never a huge Warrior fan, but you can't deny the man is one of the most charismatic ever. RIP


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Here comes the tears


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

R.I.P :/


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

R.I.P. WARRRIOOOORRRRRR


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:sad: So fucking sad. It's been almost a full week and I still can't believe it happened. I'm still in shock.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OK, i ran around my room like a nutter, like warrior, and i don't feel ashamed.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

I told myself i wasn't gonna cry

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It feels really weird that after years of bashing him, the WWE stands as one to honor him. 

But as a fan, it was easy to buy into a lot of the negativity, both from the WWE and from himself. ("Queerin' Don't Make the World Work") and all sorts of things like that. 

But goddamn it, he left us so suddenly and after such a great positive impression during Wrestlemania weekend. I still can't get over how bizarre this death is, especially after his moment on Raw last week which serves as almost a perfect eulogy.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP WARRIOR!!!!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So weird hearing his last words right now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That quote from last Monday. I can't deal with this.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

his raw promo was a perfect eulogy for him, rather amazing when you think about it


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This video package is awesome, I got tears


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I cant believe he's gone. He looked OK at the HoF.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

One of my childhood heroes. RIP Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Getting chills, sad all over again.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

How my god I'm tearing up

This was my childhood ??????




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The sad part about all of this is, he was just there last week smh RIP Warrior man


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

i was ok until they showed his kids and what he said 

damn


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why does Hornswoggle still have a job?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Its been over a week since the Ultimate Warrior died


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wonderful video package for Warrior


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This makes me sad.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shit. That package actually made me tear up. Especially when he was talking to his children.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is poignant as hell.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is surreal. Just a week ago he was there live. So eerie. So sad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That part with his daughters was too sad.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"The most awesome thing I will ever do is be your father." RIP Warrior!!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I liked the video package but why do they have to always play bland, generic modern rock in the background of these things?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The part with his daughters 
That shit is heartbreaking


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Feel so bad for his 2 daughters and wife.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man, it's clear that it hit Cody and Natalya hard.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is the one thing WWE excels at...tribute videos. Damn, chills.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still so damn weird thinking about a week ago he was giving his promo on Raw.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Reminds me of Raw is Owen so bad


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

R.I.P Ultimate Warrior


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



CharliePrince said:


> i was ok until they showed his kids and what he said
> 
> damn


Same, I didn't feel that bad until I realized he was leaving behind 2 young daughters.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

R.I.P.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP Warrior


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cody trying to hold back those tears


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did they give out Warrior masks to everyone in attendance?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

GOAT theme music.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It just baffles me how you can go from such a living being, looking so great and fantastic... to absolute nothingness. 

I just... I can't believe that last week we heard his music and out comes Warrior... this week... nothing.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So sad seeing his daughters


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Glad they did this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is so tragic the death of Warrior. R.I.P.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's so surreal to think he was just out here a week ago cutting a promo only to die right after.

And on that note, this is the only way JTG can get on RAW.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hard to believe it was a week ago he was giving his HOF speech and now he's dead. RIP.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

im sorry but when Big show cries he just looks like a big ass fucking baby


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Speak to me, Warrior!!! R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Warrior Warrior Warrior Warrior Warrior Warrior Warrior Warrior Warrior Warrior 


RIP Warrior


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still can't believe it


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hope Big E does a Splash for Warrior


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Warrior tributes all night. I'll bring the Kleenex.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow that was so sad. 
R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Its still surreal that he died so suddenly.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wor-your


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

R.I.P Warrior. Legend.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

The 10 bells broke me. RIP Warrior 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesero better win this tourney


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here come the tears


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> Big E with an entertaining interview? what the..


Yeah, a lot of these these wrestlers people on this board like to bury and whine about are actually pretty entertaining when they are actually allowed to speak. It's amazing how that works out that way.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

All these matches :mark:

R.I.P Warrior!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Right in the feels

Rip Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro Swagger final, calling it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Great tribute to the Warrior. Nice to see the masks everywhere in the crowd. RIP


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Spirit of the Warrior lives on!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH MY GOD! Deciding a contender for a midcard title through a tournament?!?!? 

I'll take it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

trying to revive the IC title, not a bad way to start


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus and RVD in the same tournament damn I dunno who will win this tbh, someone will cost Sheamus I suppose


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think Cesaro might win it all in the IC tournament.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro next IC Champ! Bring it back to old glory!


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

cesaro vs. ziggler in the finals.. book it


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

My money is on Cesaro to win that tournament


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus fighting for the Intercontinental title :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sin Cara's tribute outfit was pretty cool.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Terminator GR said:


> I cant believe he's gone. He looked OK at the HoF.


But he evidently didn't at RAW...


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Looks like Barrett is gonna get some more tv time!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WWE always does amazing tributes when someone passes


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I already love this tournament. They should bring back king of the ring ppv


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

There's always that asshole who has to scream during the respectful silence.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett vs Ziggler.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's so surreal to think he was just out here a week ago cutting a promo only to die right after.
> 
> And on that note, this is the only way JTG can get on RAW.


 Oh no. Now management has noticed JTG is still getting paid.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

cesaro/swagger final


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's good to see that the storylines don't continue on to Smackdown. I thought Roman Reigns spear to HHH would have got addressed on Friday.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

great tribute, great to see vince out there. Uso's face paint is awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio is opening, thank god now I can't fall asleep mid-show when he comes on


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> Cesero better win this tourney


Agreed. He certainly deserves it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

8 man tourney for the IC title. Well played WWE. bama


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wait, I thought Swagger won the title days ago.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



World's Best said:


> I liked the video package but why do they have to always play bland, generic modern rock in the background of these things?


The music was fine, it fit the tribute video perfectly. Don't complain.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

IC Title tournament! :mark:

Fuck, Barrett's winning streak is coming to an end soon (if he doesn't lose to Ziggler this round, he'll definitely lose to Sheamus next  )


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

what does the goat say? :woolcock


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> It just baffles me how you can go from such a living being, looking so great and fantastic... to absolute nothingness.
> 
> I just... I can't believe that last week we heard his music and out comes Warrior... this week... nothing.


Shit baffles my mind and it is so hard to wrap my head around, I think about similiar thoughts when I lose someone inmy personal life.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's funny how you can feel so sad about someone passing that you really didn't know personally, but that's the way I feel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Tournament full of people who never lose!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bearodactyl said:


> Cesaro Swagger final, calling it


Aaaah, beat me to it! It'll be a great match :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Commercials already? LOL


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro-Ziggler to determine number one contender only for Swagger to interfere!

Ziggy for next IC Champ to bring it back to prestige!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett or Ziggler out first round


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The tournament is a great idea. Finally something new and refreshing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You'd think it'd be Cesaro/Swaggie in the finals unless they screw each other setting up another match at ER.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL at prestigious


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio/RVD. Should be a good opening match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dammit man.. I still just don't know what to say aside form it is RIP and my heart and best wishes goes out to the family.
Run on forever with the rocket fuel Warrior!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Finally some credibility and significance for the intercontinental title


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barret finally back to wrestling matches.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Will the winner don a yellow IC strap?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nice line up btw. Lot of former champs. If this is the new IC title scene then WOW


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao This random ass mid-card tournament.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That tournament could quite easily be a WWE Title one with the participants


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh God why are we doing RVD Vs. Del Rio. They had some of the worst matches on Raw last year.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

basically how i feel.. i called the ziggler/cesaro final. thats how i played it out in my head.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD...still over in 2014


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yeah Cesaro wont win. 

They will be building a mid card feud for him when Swagger screws him. They need better mid card non title feuds anyway. 

I'm going to guess Barrett based on his recent airtime.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

One of a KIND!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swagger vs Sheamus ,eh? Im assuming it will end via brogue kick


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Jobber entrance for ADR. Good. Real good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD to win this one!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They just forgot about Ricardo being his announcer?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That pop.

Hot damn.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I have always loved RVDs music


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio should win this, but I don't see RVD losing so fast after his return.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Ziggler jobs to Barrett :no:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus vs Barrett Feud.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's hard to believe these two were feuding for the WHC in the summer.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Iz the Bookerman yall.
One of a kine!

Nice of them to do a Warrior tribute.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Calling it now RVD, Cesaro, Swagger and Ziggler will win the first round matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rob van Dam, the high-flyer according to Cole

Yeah

_High_

Flyer

:HHH2


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD woke the crowd up...kinda


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuritaDavion said:


> You'd think it'd be Cesaro/Swaggie in the finals unless they screw each other setting up another match at ER.


It'll prob be Swagger that screws Cesaro


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wheres the Viscera tribute?


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> They just forgot about Ricardo being his announcer?


didn't even notice that :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Cesaro doesn't win this tournament...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Think RVD will win this match, don't see him winning the tournament though.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

rvd is in horrible shape. smh


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Think Swagger will win based off the house show reports.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alberto del rio to win the tournament. Who wants to bet?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Praying that it's a hot crowd tonight. All night


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Since when is the IC title prestigious again?


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

'this thread now goes live to its commentary of "how is tonights crowd"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Never like when former WWE/World heavy weight champions go for midcard titles

Makes no sense


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Dougwertz said:


> There's always that asshole who has to scream during the respectful silence.


And there's always a few pullocks that have to make unnecessary comments like "Eva in that Warrior outfit :homer" or "Why does Hornswoggle still have a job?" etc during respectful things like this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wouldn't say no to Sheamus turning heel at some point


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD is getting the same pops he was getting in 2001 till now. You just can't buy that


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



LateTrain27 said:


> Calling it now RVD, Cesaro, Swagger and *Ziggler* will win the first round matches.


Barrett losing to Dolph would be :banderas

yes please.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro should win the tourney.

Rooting for RVD, Sheamus and Barrett in the other matches. Then Cesaro > RVD and Sheamus > Barrett leading to an excellent final which Cesaro wins before heading towards ER to become the new IC champ. He can work double duty and retain against Swagger to finish off that feud.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> They just forgot about Ricardo being his announcer?


'It never even happened!' :vince


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

got high hopes that this will be another solid raw tonight


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Redzero said:


> Commercials already? LOL


Welcome to CommercialMania :vince2


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Van Dam was wearing pants in the tanning bed


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

not seeing emotionless sting, I am disappoint.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Surprised they mentioned these two were feuding for the WHC not too long ago.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Oscirus said:


> Alberto del rio to win the tournament. Who wants to bet?


5 bucks on RVD. 

edit; only for first match. uhuh


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Are they only doing the first round tonight?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro vs :henry1 RATINGZ


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

5bucks on Swagger vs Cesaro tonight


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Isn't Del Rio leaving soon?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Domenico said:


> Since when is the IC title prestigious again?


Since Daniel Bryan's taking time off after getting married, I suppose.

Nice to see them trying to build the mid card up a bit into something seemingly important actually.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Its hard to believe RVD is 43


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barret's definitely beating Ziggler.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Now that I've stopped blubbering, I'm a little annoyed at the fact Sheamus vs Swagger. Swagger is obviously jobbing, there's no way he's pinning Sheamus or getting a submission victory in. Boo. There kills the Swagger vs Cesaro feud, considering the fact Swagger's credibility will be dead.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler fans I have some bad news!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> Surprised they mentioned these two were feuding for the WHC not too long ago.


Your signature. :banderas


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Absolute said:


> If Cesaro doesn't win this tournament...


then we could have one hell of a real build up to a cesaro fued/payoff... he doesnt really need to win this tourney.. he needs to be involved in what happens after this tourney


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is gonna be a great opener!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is daniel bryan not on raw tonight?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wonder who Ryder is fighting tonight? Catering again?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

IC Title playoffs are underway.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Henry v Antonio gon' be good.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Its hard to believe RVD is 43



Well it you're watching this match, not that hard to believe...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> Is daniel bryan not on raw tonight?


Why wouldn't he be?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I feel so bad for Ryder.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The True Believer said:


>


Ha. More like #NotonRaw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> Is daniel bryan not on raw tonight?


Don't think so. He's on his honeymoon, I believe.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> Is daniel bryan not on raw tonight?


He's there, probably wants to be on a honeymoon/vacation with Brie instead though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So, a tournament for a new IC champion? We really are in a new era if WWE is starting to give a shit about the Intercontinental belt again.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan is there


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

they should also go back to the IC title holder automatically being a no. 1 contender for the world title


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why wouldn't he be?




honeymoon......


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

buy or sell- Mark Henry gets his sexual chocolate spun?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So tonight, we have:

the 4 IC contender matches
Paige/AJ
Wyatt/Cena promos most likely
Something that happens to the Shield
Orton/Bootista - Usos

And a few filler matches like Rusev?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The True Believer said:


>


:no: poor Ryder


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Daniel Bryan isn't on RAW tonight hes at his honeymoon unless they called him in last minute.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why wouldn't he be?


He got married this weekend, and I didnt see him on stage for the warrior tribute unless I missed him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Late with my comment (but not really since the Tribute will be all night) but that was an amazing opening piece on Warrior. He was definitely one of (if not singularly) my favorite wrestler as a kid..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wonder when Vince finally realized "We're wasting a ton of money on this guy, renting luxury cars for him to come out in and flashy pyro to pose in front of. And what do we get in return? Absolutely nothing that's what. Fuck it give him a jobber entrance from now on"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why wouldn't he be?


Honeymoonin' with the flatchested bella :banderas


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



uppercut said:


> honeymoon......


Oh yeah. Completely forgot he got married didn't he


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The True Believer said:


>


Holyshit haven't seen him in forever! I remember the Ultimate Broski!


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Legasee said:


> Ziggler fans I have some bad news!


Ha! :ziggler1


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I am tired of these random title tournaments. It doesn't make up for the lack of story lines that go with the title and the mid card division. For intents and purposes this title is now the second most important title in the business. They should treat as such.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

18minutes and second commercial break :|


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The True Believer said:


>


Man...that's depressing.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> He's there, probably wants to be on a honeymoon/vacation with Brie instead though.


I don't blame him but right now he is the top draw and with him being champion he has got to do what he has got to do.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Domenico said:


> I feel so bad for Ryder.


Why? He gets paid for doing nothing, free food in catering and all the WWE merch he can load into his rental car.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Stone Hot said:


> Its hard to believe RVD is 43


yeah he never ages, he always looks the same


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Aww bless RVD, He looks so excited for Sunday


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit, what a botch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oops.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Whoa RVD, that was horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well that was........yeah.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOTCHAMANIA RUNNIN WILD


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

RVD is freakin gassed the hell out but just keeps moving


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JBL calling RVD's botch. :kobe


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Botch Bam Dam


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD is gassed.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Finally the IC Title gets back some importance! Nice move by WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pretty ridic RVD can still do all this shit after all these years.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The True Believer said:


>


Of course he has to play the "I'm never on TV, feel bad for me" card even during a FUCKING TRIBUTE.

:no:


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BLOLtch.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao This random ass mid-card tournament.


Are you actually fucking complaining about this? Love it see how you would book. Same 5-6 guys in every match, every show? 

Dope


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah he never ages, he always looks the same


its all the herbal supplements he takes.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why wouldn't he be?


Got married to Brie Bella a couple of days back. Although he's can't have much time off at the moment, I doubt he'll be there tonight.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD is gassed out from too many bong hits before the show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



World's Best said:


> JBL calling RVD's botch. :kobe


I've notice JBL does that alot.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So we're never gonna have a legit Swagger vs Cesaro match?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nice crowd


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rob Van Botch


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E with them Big D`s


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

botch van damn


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I completely forgot Daniel got married. smh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Goddamn RVD looks winded as fuck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So, the IC title suddenly matters now? :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Eulonzo said:


> Of course he has to play the "I'm never on TV, feel bad for me" card even during a FUCKING TRIBUTE.
> 
> :no:


:kobe that's what you got from this tweet? SMH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Legasee said:


> I've notice JBL does that alot.


Yep. You'd think JBL was some world class worker or something, the way he calls others out. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oooh. Good move by Rob there!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Its hard to believe Alberto has been with the WWE for 4 years and still isn't over.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD enters bracket 2.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yaaaaaaas.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MEMS said:


> Are you actually fucking complaining about this? Love it see how you would book. Same 5-6 guys in every match, every show?
> 
> Dope


Exactly. It's better than the IC title being randomly defended on Main Event, which only 30% or 50% of the fans watch that.

Although I have a bad feeling the IC title match will be on Main Event once again, as usual.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Clean win, shit


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So wait, we're getting the winnter of the tournement tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

was does RVDs flog splash always seem to hurt him more than his opponent.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That was more of a 4/10 frog splash.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro VS RVD? :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

About time Del Rio suffers continuous clean losses


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro to go over Ratingz and RVD.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like that Big E has to just stand in the locker room with the belt over his should and it full wrestling gear all night. I feel like he should be aware that things like pants and chair exist.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So much for ADR being the next IC Champ


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio in dat doghouse :lol. I remember a time when that motherfucker would _never_ lose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ADR jobs in the first round. :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> Yep. You'd think JBL was some world class worker or something, the way he calls others out. :lol


JBL just comes of as a dick on commentary week in and week out.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD! :yes


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That's as far as RVD goes, but decent match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Guess RVD didn't do much wrestling while he was away, he looked tired real early tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

At least they're making the belt relevant again


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Decent match to start the show.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SWAGGER IS GONNA WIN THIS TOURNEY


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sin van botcara


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No Bryan tonight


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4th seed RVD moves to the Round 2 of the playoffs.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh he is gone, good for him, Hope he has a good time.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That arm sweep where ADR fell off the ropes looked like a nasty bump. Looked like he hit his head on the turnbuckle.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan's probably in the bedroom right now making Mrs. Bryan do the Yes chant.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:kobe9 aint that some shit. RVD is blown the fuck up yet I dont see any LOLZ RVD IZ GASSED posts like Batista was getting when he first came back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What a fucking week, lol. 

Main Event a Wrestlemania build almost entirely around you and then get married. That is a pretty awesome week.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TaylorFitz said:


> I like that Big E has to just stand in the locker room with the belt over his should and it full wrestling gear all night. I feel like he should be aware that things like pants and chair exist.


Good point. I don't mind him on mic like some people too. But even if they wanted to keep him quiet and just scout his competition or something... Like he actually cares about who wins.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bad For Business said:


> At least they're making the belt relevant again


Hopefully they can keep it that way


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:lmao :trips2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did anyone else think that ADR hit his head particularly hard there?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good guy WWE gives the top face of the company time off for his honeymoon, honestly thought they would just make him work.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ADR. :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still don't think it is good for Bryan to miss his 2nd Raw as champ.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fully expected Rob to go over there. He wouldn't make past the next round though.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ABrown said:


> :kobe9 aint that some shit. RVD is blown the fuck up yet I dont see any LOLZ RVD IZ GASSED posts like Batista was getting when he first came back


Because he's in the mid-card where he belongs.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Eulonzo said:


> Of course he has to play the "I'm never on TV, feel bad for me" card even during a FUCKING TRIBUTE.
> 
> :no:


Seriously? If he went and said something about how it takes Ultimate Warrior dying to get on TV I would see where you're coming from but he didn't do any of that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Apparently Bryan won't be on tonight, 'cause he's celebrating his wedding or something with Brie.

That's understandable, too bad most people here won't accept that or see that as a valid reason.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xobeh said:


> So wait, we're getting the winnter of the tournement tonight?


Yes , no world champion on the show so you have comeup with something


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ugh I failed so hard


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol I'm STILL not used to Triple H without his long hair!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro better beat Henry. 

1. As he needs to continue the push
2. He needs to right RVD!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan had a pretty damn good week


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RVD was gassed and botching things and he still has another match coming up. He better take his special herbs.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Push dat face turn for the Shield. The group that cost Cena, Bryan, Punk and numerous other faces championships. 

WWE Fuckery..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ABrown said:


> :kobe9 aint that some shit. RVD is blown the fuck up yet I dont see any LOLZ RVD IZ GASSED posts like Batista was getting when he first came back


There were quite a few actually.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I guess making YES/GOAT Babies with Brie is more important than RAW. :bryan


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If there was ever a better time to bring back Evolution it would be now. I hope they are planting the seeds for it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ABrown said:


> :kobe9 aint that some shit. RVD is blown the fuck up yet I dont see any LOLZ RVD IZ GASSED posts like Batista was getting when he first came back


I could just start quoting posts about he's blown up if you want?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is he currently servicing brie while watching raw?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ic -tourney will finish tonight???


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Aw, I'll miss Bryan but good for him he's getting some time to spend alone with his new wife


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"@WWECreative_ish: That's right, no @WWEDanielBryan tonight. He chose honeymoon sex with his Diva wife over being on RAW in Alabama. Selfish. #RAWTonight"


:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

triple H telling orton and batista how great he is


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution vs. Shield at ER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista makes a joke about Stephanie being a cum dumpster. A month later, they shake hands.

:hhh2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ABrown said:


> :kobe9 aint that some shit. RVD is blown the fuck up yet I dont see any LOLZ RVD IZ GASSED posts like Batista was getting when he first came back


The difference is that RVD can still put on good matches, and not drag the pace of a match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Eulonzo said:


> Apparently Bryan won't be on tonight, 'cause he's celebrating his wedding or something with Brie.
> 
> That's understandable, too bad most people here won't accept that or see that as a valid reason.


If he wants to have his honeymoon fine but he can do it on live television for the whole world to see because he's the face of this company and should show up 24/7 dammit :gun:





#Sarcasm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Absolute said:


> Bryan's probably in the bedroom right now making Mrs. Bryan do the Yes chant.


Making a Rock baby :rock4


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Amazing moment!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> If there was ever a better time to bring back Evolution it would be now. I hope they are planting the seeds for it


Agreed. I personally really think its in the works.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hell yea! That was a fun match! NEW IC champ!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nice read kid.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Summerslam 88 :mark:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ahh back when holding the IC title was a big deal


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> triple H telling orton and batista how great he is


You know it!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

what the fuck?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

little kid can't even say WWE

LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

wow that is some terrible acting


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Boooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What is this shit??


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit this is the greatest piece of acting since Ledger in the Dark Knight.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OMG THIS SHIT


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh God :no:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Honky got squashed


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What the hell is this shit?

Oh fuck, Sheamus


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is the most amateur plug I've EVER seen.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fuck this PG- Commercial


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kid picking Bryan over Cena?

That's it. FACE OF THE WWE CONFIRMED.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anybody checking out this lame ass Toys R Us commercial? :lmao


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lmaooo wtf is this!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SP103 said:


> Push dat face turn for the Shield. The group that cost Cena, Bryan, Punk and numerous other faces championships.
> 
> WWE Fuckery..


Well it's either that or they break up and they're great as a team so that's that. Plus it's not like other heels haven't done horrible things and then turned face and people forget things - Punk's SES run and then teaming with Mysterio comes to mind.

The fuck is this commercial?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E didn't need one toy he needed 5.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit ...


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lel


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E vs. Sheamus 

Gift Card on a Pole match. BOOK IT


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol. That was corny but I have seen much worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus: Hey lady, can you take a pic of me in my underwear so you can finger yourself to it later?

:sheamus


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How about get your kid a fucking haircut not a toy you sorta milfy mom lady..


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

My hitta Big E Luther King :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lel this Commercial


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Good guy WWE gives the top face of the company time off for his honeymoon, honestly thought they would just make him work.


The new Mrs. Danielson is doing the Yes chant tonight! :yes


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL microwave stuff right there Batista made dirty comments about Steph now they friends


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I <3 Sting -sign behind Lawler


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Best commercial ever


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WTF:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Because he's in the mid-card where he belongs.


and? Gassed is gassed no matter where you are on the card. Just proves what a bunch of frauds some of these dudes are on here.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

not even an hour into the show and they remind me that im watching a kids program.. fuck


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Action figures..in these days of video games(of which I'm an addict) why would any kid want one? When they came out when I was a kid(early 80's), hell yeah I wanted them, but now? passe


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

show the warrior owning triple h tonight pls


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That Toys R Us had the worst acting and was the worst plug I've seen all year. Oh fuck. That was bad. Normally I just think plugs are bad, kind of funny, bad-funny. But that was just bad.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL I wish I could see this commercial that you guys are going nuts about over in the U.S


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuroNeko said:


> Kid picking Bryan over Cena?
> 
> That's it. FACE OF THE WWE CONFIRMED.


Great point haha! All that was missing was the kid tossing the Cena toy in the trash :lol.


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The next Haley Joel Osment everybody.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WTF. That commercial looked like it was live or done in one take. Poor Sheamus and BigE having to play like idiots then we have to take them seriously later on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sometimes I have to remind myself that this product is for kids too. :lmao


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Thats how I imagine most Bryan fans... At toys r us with their mother :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SP103 said:


> Push dat face turn for the Shield. The group that cost Cena, Bryan, Punk and numerous other faces championships.
> 
> WWE Fuckery..


get over it 


Cena sucks, and Punk is Bret Hart post Monteal screw job



WHC D.Bryan and Shield are on the same side now


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuroNeko said:


> Kid picking Bryan over Cena?
> 
> That's it. FACE OF THE WWE CONFIRMED.


lol I was actually surprised by that myself.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That Toys R Us commercial was TERRIBLE.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Shadowcran said:


> Action figures..in these days of video games(of which I'm an addict) why would any kid want one? When they came out when I was a kid(early 80's), hell yeah I wanted them, but now? passe


Kids still fucking love action figures. I don't think they'll ever lose their appeal


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Oscirus said:


> show the warrior owning triple h tonight pls


That would be hilarious.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I briefly forgot with the overwhelming talk of Austin/Rock/Hogan/Cena/Taker whatever

Warrior was over. as. f*ck back then.

Savage vs Warrior mania 7 is one of my favorite mania matches and mania moments.

I'm happy that I was fortunate to see him live during his brief stint in the spring of 1996.

RIP


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Will they show Warrior squashing HHH at WM12 later?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Oscirus said:


> show the warrior owning triple h tonight pls


Yes please. WM 12. LOL


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This warrior stuff is killing me... damn shame


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> My hitta Big E Luther King :clap




My hitta my hitta...my hitta my hitta....my mufuckin hitta!


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> LOL I wish I could see this commercial that you guys are going nuts about over in the U.S


IT was about.. beer and ... some girl getting slammed through a table. It was so Attitude bro. you dont even know.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SpeedStick said:


> LOL microwave stuff right there Batista made dirty comments about Steph now they friends


treat'em mean, keep'em keen


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SpeedStick said:


> LOL microwave stuff right there Batista made dirty comments about Steph now they friends


Whatever happened before the last PPV never happened! :vince2


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Will they show Warrior squashing HHH at WM12 later?


haha wanted to say the same. That would be epic :ex:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Ham and Egger said:


> Sometimes I have to remind myself that this product is for kids too. :lmao


And people say it's a new era; it's getting better. lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm still dying after watching that shitty toy commercial.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> I briefly forgot with the overwhelming talk of Austin/Rock/Hogan/Cena/Taker whatever
> 
> *Warrior was over. as. f*ck back then*.
> 
> ...


Yep. The fans loved Warrior back in the 90s. He would get hogan-like pops back then


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Please God don't let WWE put the Wyatt Family in a ToysRUs commercial. Thank You. Amen.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What are WWE gonna call Brie Bella on screen? Brie Bryan :lol 

Bella split incoming.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They have to show the one time the pedigree was no sold right


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Notice how the kid wanted a Daniel Bryan figure. :cena6 losing his demo quickly to :bryan3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Dr. Jones said:


> Kids still fucking love action figures. I don't think they'll ever lose their appeal


point taken. I'm not a kid anymore so it's hard to tell what they like.

Must make an omission..I wanted every action figure BUT Outback Jack.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Has anyone here seen the Ultimate Warrior live? or have any memories of him at live WWF events?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Sky Sports doesn't show WWE commercials.


----------



## AlexMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'ts only an hour right? so many commercials


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SpeedStick said:


> LOL microwave stuff right there Batista made dirty comments about Steph now they friends


You do know the first chance they get they'll screw each other, right?


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where's flair?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DB is on his honeymoon and The FUCKING SHIELD get to be top faces tonight!!! COOL FUCKING BEANS!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Shield are the main baby faces tonight!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution is back :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What the hell did they do during the ad break :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Triple H putting The Shield over. So much for all that burying.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

does Batista get shorter and shorter as each week passes


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH SHIT. EVOLUTION REFORMATION.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution tease :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

so... Kane vs Daniel Bryan? Or Wargames?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, Batista's shrunk.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution is a Mystery


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

db stopped u all at WM30 Lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So much for that Evolution reunion.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ModernError said:


> Thats how I imagine most Bryan fans... At toys r us with their mother :lol


How ironic, because I imagine the Bryan haters in a similar way, only they are the ToysRus associates instead of the paying customers


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Even if its short lived, I've loving my Evolution reunion :moyes1


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION! 
Its happening slowly!
:mark:


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Stephanie has to do everything for these assholes.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rybaxel, eeeeeeh!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

EVOLUTION REFORM? NAH. ALL I WANT IS TO BE THE CHAMP!!

:bigdave #dealwithit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Goldust wearing a hoodie :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The greatest superstar ever... LMAO Orton


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dayum, Batista and Orton just dropped the mic on Trips.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I am surprised they didn't pull the trigger on Cody vs Goldust at WM30. Maybe it will be for WM31


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista: I just wanna be champ! loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

haha. Even Orton and Batista are like "Nah-we are not down with angle".


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Big Guy ............ oh and that other dude.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh forget Evolution. 

There is only ONE faction that Batista can get together that can possibly take down The Shield:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



THANOS said:


> How ironic, because I imagine the Bryan haters in a similar way, only they are the ToysRus associates instead of the paying customers


fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista looks tiny compared to his old days :batista2


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Why couldn't Golddust be this great all those years ago after wcw?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> does Batista get shorter and shorter as each week passes


I think he's deflating


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E and 1-800-FELLA were oozing charisma in that Toys R Us commercial. :lol

Goldust's swag is off the charts with dat robe. :favre


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rybaxel fpalm

Pretty sad how irrelevant both of those guys have become.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Maybe Rybaxel will break up so Ryback can do something worthwhile.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ZOMBO pointed out the stupid noises Axel makes after every strike and now I can't watch him without creasing :lmao


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution reunion is a poor idea. If the WWE wants to progress as it has been for the better than they can re-introduce old concepts, especially with stars who are not over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleG said:


> Oh forget Evolution.
> 
> There is only ONE faction that Batista can get together that can possibly take down The Shield:


Rocket Raccoon vs. The Wild Mongoose Dean Ambrose

BOOK IT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Batista looks tiny compared to his old days :batista2


That's what she said.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

On a roll? They've won ONE match out of all I've seen and that was last friday's smackdown.

JBL stated during that match that Rybaxel was meant to be a joke...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Slider575 said:


> I am surprised they didn't pull the trigger on Cody vs Goldust at WM30. Maybe it will be for WM31


It probably won't happen at WM 31. The match will happen before that is my guess


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wait Oculus was good wtf


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So… what was the point of all the guys/gals on the stage wearing the Warrior merch if they're not even going to wear it for the rest of the show?

They did it with Eddie for that show, why not this one, I mean Warrior's a bigger name.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleG said:


> Oh forget Evolution.
> 
> There is only ONE faction that Batista can get together that can possibly take down The Shield:


:lol Bring it!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



THANOS said:


> How ironic, because I imagine the Bryan haters in a similar way, only they are the ToysRus associates instead of the paying customers


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bahgawdking said:


> Stephanie has to do everything for these assholes.


And as a kind gesture, I'd like to do something for Steph's asshole.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did anyone else hear that lone Ryback fan in the audience marking out? :lel


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RAW360 said:


> Maybe Rybaxel will break up so Ryback can do something worthwhile.


like getting fired? :


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lmao @ bragging about a movie beating draft day


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

GOLDBERG


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pretty funny that Curtis Axel was being pushed big time awhile back..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Goldberg chants never get old.









































I'm just kidding. They do.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

GOLDBERG chants!


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

GOLDBERG! HAHA! FANS SO WITTY!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MarcioDX99 said:


> Wait Oculus was good wtf


72% on rotten tomatoes


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Eulonzo said:


> So… what was the point of all the guys/gals on the stage wearing the Warrior merch if they're not even going to wear it for the rest of the show?
> 
> They did it with Eddie for that show, why not this one, I mean Warrior's a bigger name.


Eddie when he was on the roster though


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MarcioDX99 said:


> Wait Oculus was good wtf


:lmao My reaction exactly!


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

somthing about farm animals


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat Ryback slash


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well they say talent skips a generation, so Curtis Axel's kids will be awesome


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shitty quote by orton there saying he's the greatest star of this or any other gen.. on the raw tribute to warrior....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DashingRKO said:


> It probably won't happen at WM 31. The match will happen before that is my guess


I think it'll never happen. And if it does, cool, as long as Cody goes over, and is a heel.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Love me some Rybaxel. SO glad they're a tagteam now, did not enjoy their solo stuff but this just works for me for some strange reason... I can't even hate.. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Stop the Goldberg chant folks, Goldberg was way more over than Ryback ever was and will be.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

It sucks ryback tends to hurt people in the ring. Great character


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Oscirus said:


> lmao @ bragging about a movie beating draft day


I mean seriously come talk to me when it beats Captain America

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:jbl "Farm animal, MYGULL, the champ is a farm animal!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MarcioDX99 said:


> Wait Oculus was good wtf


:lol :lol :lol

The first half was really, really good but goddamn the second half single-handily ruined the film.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How and why did Ryback go from one of the most over men on the roster to a lower mid-card jobber in the matter of less than a year and a half? lmfao - i mean i know he lost like what 4 ppvs in a row and never won his belt, but the man was still very very over, even for a bit during his heel turn! lol like...wow. I can't think of a superstar that's plummeted like he has.


----------



## Joku2002 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Slider575 said:


> Well they say talent skips a generation, so Curtis Axel's kids will be awesome


Aww your so nice thinking a woman would ever be with him long enough to have children. You are one generous human being.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

People still chant Goldberg at Ryback?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man, Cody is so talented


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pretty crazy that Cody is only 28 still.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio should have won, but oh well. Liking what's I've seen so far between The Authority... glad "Randy Ortista" decided to leave HHH high and dry. And I'm liking this tag match. Thank you for listening to us WWE! Push the IC title and the tag team division!!!! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wish Cody was on that IC title tournament. Ah, well - not that he would have had a chance to win it anyway lol


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

this match is:


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

commercial break incoming....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MarcioDX99 said:


> Wait Oculus was good wtf


Seems like it

JJ is usually spot on with his reviews


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Big Guy!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did Rybaxel just beat Rhodesdust?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Rybaxel went over!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Big Guy!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm surprised Ryback and Axel are still a team.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RYBAXEL DESTINED FOR GREATNESS


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YAS. New theme?


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So Cody does all the work but losses, nice.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They added horns? Wat


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FUCKING WOW.

Rhodes Brothers are done.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ryback actually got a pin on tv?!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is it me or does Cody Rhodes' Disaster Kick look likes shit nowadays?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why did they combine Axel and Ryback's Theme?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat moonsault


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

the fuck is that music?


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rybaxle getting a little push?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RYBAXEL RULES!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol That theme


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ryback really needs to ditch the Team Rocket R on his gear.

Looks fucking stupid.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> How and why did Ryback go from one of the most over men on the roster to a lower mid-card jobber in the matter of less than a year and a half? lmfao - i mean i know he lost like what 4 ppvs in a row and never won his belt, but the man was still very very over, even for a bit during his heel turn! lol like...wow. I can't think of a superstar that's plummeted like he has.


It's a travesty that the WWE killed his character. Such a TNA move.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Why are they burying the fuck out of Cody again and elevating those two jackasses?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy fuck, Rybaxel has a two match winning streak and a surprisingly God-tier theme? Maybe hope isn't lost on mah big homie Ryback.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The hell is that theme?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That Axel laugh :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


>


The future face of WWE


Ryaxel beat Cody and Goldust :jay


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> How and why did Ryback go from one of the most over men on the roster to a lower mid-card jobber in the matter of less than a year and a half?


:cena3

Nah I'm kidding (somewhat) but really they rushed him into the main event and had him lose every match that mattered. The Punk loses are excusable (though they never should have happened) but the Mark Henry loss was mind-boggling. Turning heel and losing to Cena was the final nail in the coffin for that.


:lawler "Plethora?"

Yes Jerry, it's a word.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

MEATHOOK MOTHERFUCKER

WTF IS THAT MUSIC?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*










fucking Rybaxel...


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow Ryback got a pin on Raw?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> How and why did Ryback go from one of the most over men on the roster to a lower mid-card jobber in the matter of less than a year and a half? lmfao - i mean i know he lost like what 4 ppvs in a row and never won his belt, but the man was still very very over, even for a bit during his heel turn! lol like...wow. I can't think of a superstar that's plummeted like he has.


 :ziggler1


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> How and why did Ryback go from one of the most over men on the roster to a lower mid-card jobber in the matter of less than a year and a half? lmfao - i mean i know he lost like what 4 ppvs in a row and never won his belt, but the man was still very very over, even for a bit during his heel turn! lol like...wow. I can't think of a superstar that's plummeted like he has.


He kept asking to be fed, and was eventually fed to Cena....


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rybaxel rules!!!!


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Seems like it
> 
> JJ is usually spot on with his reviews


Wait someone else watches his channel. Holly shit I thought I was the only one

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Welp. Raw's back to being shitty again.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Was that 'Jerry' chant??


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Marking out to the Dragonzord call in Rybaxel's theme.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



genocide_cutter said:


> Eddie when he was on the roster though


Yeah but still, I think it would've made sense to wear his shirt to the ring.

Oh well, what can they do, just go "Oops, we forgot to have you guys wear Warrior's shirt to the ring, let's start mid-way"? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rhodes Brothers split coming soon.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pushing the network again. Jesus Christ.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Dougwertz said:


> Why couldn't Golddust be this great all those years ago after wcw?


you're kidding 

1995-1999 Goldust was epic.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sounds like someone farting over the Ryback theme


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL... Axel so looks like, "The Other Guy" with Ryback... I bet Ryback is like... get this nugget away from me!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

W.T.F


----------



## tomb454 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anyone notice the Kane mask behind HHH? Hint at masked Kane coming back?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rybaxel must be preparing to be fed to somebody higher up the card.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> How and why did Ryback go from one of the most over men on the roster to a lower mid-card jobber in the matter of less than a year and a half? lmfao - i mean i know he lost like what 4 ppvs in a row and never won his belt, but the man was still very very over, even for a bit during his heel turn! lol like...wow. I can't think of a superstar that's plummeted like he has.


Ziggler :ziggler1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rybaxel got a win? Holy fuck.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What the fuck is that terrible noise? 

Why are they mixing theme's instead of producing new music for the tag teams?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow, the Rhodes Bros have gone downhill pretty quickly.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

booooooooooooooooooooooring.:faint:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bambambryan said:


> Pretty crazy that Cody is only 28 still.


Right? Crazy. He's done so much already!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DalyaTheTurtle said:


> Wait someone else watches his channel. Holly shit I thought I was the only one
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No, he is great, I love his reviews


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Finally. Fucking finally. 

FINALLY. THE GOAT RYBAXEL TEAM WON A MATCH for once.

I'm crying tears of joy, brothers.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> LOL... Axel so looks like, "The Other Guy" with Ryback... I bet Ryback is like... get this nugget away from me!


THE BIG GUY... and the other guy. That has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL at you guys being shocked that Rybaxel won. The main roster has 2 freaking heel tag teams on the entire roster right now (Rybaxel and 3MB). They have to build someone up to feed to the Usos.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> How and why did Ryback go from one of the most over men on the roster to a lower mid-card jobber in the matter of less than a year and a half? lmfao - i mean i know he lost like what 4 ppvs in a row and never won his belt, but the man was still very very over, even for a bit during his heel turn! lol like...wow. I can't think of a superstar that's plummeted like he has.


unk buried him.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fucking hell that theme is poverty


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Palahniuk said:


> YAS. New theme?


The music sucks. Sounds like little sister made it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Satanixx said:


> Ryback really needs to ditch the *Team Rocket *R on his gear.
> 
> Looks fucking stupid.


IJS. Haven't heard that in a long, long time!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wanna know why Mean Gene is crying so hard in that preview.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ohh they are putting things about family betrayal on the WWE app now, gee wonder what that's a hint for..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Godzilla looks so bootleg in that movie.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is so underrated. If anyone deserves a title reign its him.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bad For Business said:


> Sounds like someone farting over the Ryback theme


:lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I really hate this mixing theme songs for tag teams thing.

If you're trying to push a tag team, give them a team identity.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Billy Kidman said:


> Welp. Raw's back to being shitty again.


this


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Rhodes brothers deserve so much more. Cody needs to be main eventing one day... too much talent.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:geniusomg a plethora?


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is the first time I've heard Rybaxel's new theme and I've gotta say it's actually surprisingly good


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Aright. New Godzilla film. 

I wish he would fight the Cloverfield monster. As it Stands Cloverfield was never damaged or killed. So...


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RyanPelley said:


> I wanna know why Mean Gene is crying so hard in that preview.


 He woke up next to Pat Patterson.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

dude 3 months tops until SUPERCena buries GODZILLA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RyanPelley said:


> I wanna know why Mean Gene is crying so hard in that preview.


They ran out of booze and water's the only thing they have left.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



tomb454 said:


> Anyone notice the Kane mask behind HHH? Hint at masked Kane coming back?


Isn't the first time someone spots the Kane mask, kinda doubt it means something. Oh, also, dammit I like Corp Kane, no mask purease!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RyanPelley said:


> I wanna know why Mean Gene is crying so hard in that preview.


He probably walked in on Hillbilly Jim in the shower.

I'd be crying, too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JhnCna619 said:


> Pushing the network again. Jesus Christ.


You saw the stock drop right.

Its only going to get worse (them pushing it on us) until they get 1m subscribers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RyanPelley said:


> I wanna know why Mean Gene is crying so hard in that preview.


Yep. Can't wait!


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



tomb454 said:


> Anyone notice the Kane mask behind HHH? Hint at masked Kane coming back?


It's always there


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why in this team does the 40-something get the majority of the wins and the 20-something take the majority of the loses?

Talk about ass backwards.

Oh god, that Rybaxel theme....


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



gaz0301 said:


> I really hate this mixing theme songs for tag teams thing.
> 
> If you're trying to push a tag team, give them a team identity.


Only worked for Rated RKO and the Brotherhood.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Callisto said:


> Finally. Fucking finally.
> 
> FINALLY. THE GOAT RYBAXEL TEAM WON A MATCH for once.
> 
> I'm crying tears of joy, brothers.


First victory was last friday on SD ,so they are on the row! :mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No disrespect to the dead, but tribute shows are totally boring. It seems they have already lost all momentum from last two weeks.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hmm. Hope they got Cesaro's new theme ready.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CommercialMania continues on! :vince2


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bookockey said:


> He woke up next to Pat Patterson.



ftw :woolcock


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> LOL... Axel so looks like, "The Other Guy" with Ryback... I bet Ryback is like... get this nugget away from me!


Pretty sure Ryback and Axel have some type of Bromance going on.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOOOOOlieve!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BO!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Callisto said:


> Finally. Fucking finally.
> 
> FINALLY. THE GOAT RYBAXEL TEAM WON A MATCH for once.
> 
> I'm crying tears of joy, brothers.












please stop spreading your propaganda of lies about Rybaxel being GOAT good decent non garbage pls TJF


TOP TROLL BO :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo Dallas! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Only worked for Rated RKO and the Brotherhood.


And JeriShow. 

Now speaking of utter failures, Bo Dallas is going to suck on Raw.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Only worked for Rated RKO and the Brotherhood.


The Brotherhood theme is pretty horrific to be honest.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BO-lieve everyone!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can't wait to see Bo Dallas re-debut on RAW just to see him getting shit on


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BO-Lieve :ti

I love this guy already


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LMAO BO


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

yes PAIGE :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

PAIGE!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige time :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Are they seriously bringing up this insufferable bag of shit to the main roster?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOLIEVE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige <3


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOLIEVE!! 
God I hate his face!

PAIGE !!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark: Paige


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo Dallas is going to kill me


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige, motherfuckers.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

da goat


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Bo Dallas is so freaking cheesy!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Today is a gift, that's why they call it the present. :ti

Ohh, Paige :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lets hope Paige is a bad ass like in NXT.

That better have been all an act last week


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Just a reminder kids. 

They are still paying CM Punk...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige got a fat kitty I can see it thru her shorts


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige!
FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No reaction lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Are they going to let Bo do his Cena parody shtick?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I don't know what to feel when I look at Paige.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige looked nervous coming down the ramp... will we see a "puke job" coming?!?! 

I hope not... I'm rooting for Paige!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bolieve. :lol

Still fucking hilarious.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

God, Paige is cute


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

STICKER ALBUM OF FIFA WORLD CUP ZOMG!

:no:


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Brandough said:


> Paige got a fat kitty I can see it thru her shorts


 Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Brandough said:


> Paige got a fat kitty I can see it thru her shorts


Son, you need Jesus.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still confused at that leg sweep fuckery that won the title. Is that actually her finisher or was it botched?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

this crowd sucks


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

watch this fucking leg sweep! bah gawd! she hit her right in the calf!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige about to kill this bitch


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ALICIA FOX


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige vs Alicia Fox? A potentially good diva's match finally! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alicia Fox is the Zack Ryder of the Divas Division?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Not a single fan cheering for Paige :vince4


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Divas............. piss time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Alicia's "hard" look at Paige.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige vs Alicia? :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So much sexy in that ring


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why are they wasting her on Alicia?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

paige got that snow white booty


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige is coming out to the ring :mark:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shame she has to go against the crippler Alicia Fox


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wish these commentators would just shut the hell up


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CAN SOMEONE TELL THESE FUCKING ****** ANNOUNCERS TO SHUT THE FUCK UP.

GOD.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL at the SkySports plug and at Fox jobbing.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What's wrong with sexy pat pattrson?


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I HATE THESE FUCKING COMMENTATORS


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ugh oh Paige might get hurt. ALicia Foxx is dangerous in the ring.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why Alicia Fox and not Tamina or something relevant to a storyline?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TromaDogg said:


> Bolieve. :lol
> 
> Still fucking hilarious.


:lmao RIGHT? I can't believe that's a thing! So fucking cheesy!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You can see dat hate in Alcia's eyes! :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Awwww she used a headbutt


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

that was good Sheamus joke


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alicia Fox is destroying her :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Son, you need Jesus.


Nah I need Paige's kitty in my life


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

My girl Fox is DRAGGING this chick.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Goddamn Alicia going ham with those backbreakers lol


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is that the only move she knows?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

i feel like that back breaker is the only move alicia fox knows fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Page getting zero offense


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Oscirus said:


> What's wrong with sexy pat pattrson?


Good times with the stooges! :lol


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did Bo just quote the Lion King


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

There's just something about Attitude Era where the women's matches just looked more interesting. 

I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn. Alicia actually getting heat.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DAT ALICIA


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Son, you need Jesus.


Bray will be out shortly.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Brandough said:


> Paige got a fat kitty I can see it thru her shorts


LOL i noticed it also


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lmao where was this Alicia Fox all these months? She is doing great :lol


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige got a nice booty. I like how those shorts fit.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige. <3
Alicia <3. She is so underrated.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This match reminds me of humiliation porn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Felt that one


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

they should have started her off against emma.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The things I would do that little spinner.

:yum:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol Backbreaker after backbreaker!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy Fuck!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'd frost Paige's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat sound


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

NOOOOOOO!!!-alicia fox


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Alicia is actually getting some good heat. :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YES! Scorpion lock :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat submission though.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Check dat finisher


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YES :mark: 

Fucking amazing submission.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Very nice match


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

cool submission

WTF is that


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:lawler "Don't act like you're not used to women screaming! ... I am!"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yaaas. She used the submission!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn that submission move ain't no joke!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That submission!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That's a cool submission.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

mentioned scorpion crosslock.. sting confirmed


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I admit, that finisher looks badass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

least they didn't have her do the paige turner again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zzzzz.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Scorpion Deathlock? wow


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Satanixx said:


> The things I would do that little spinner.
> 
> :yum:


:lenny


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige getting pops

ALICIA FUCKING FOX GETTING HEAT


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That submission is awesome, wish they had her have more offense though. Oh well


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh shit, Paige kept that sick double chickenwing / Sharpshooter combo! :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That was a really great match, nice.


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That was a great move!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark: FUCK. I love that submission hold.

And the best part is, that was the loudest reaction so far.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nice finisher.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

whoa. that finisher was hella dope


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige is gonna be top 3, I can see it.

1. Lita
2. Paige
3. Trish


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow can Paige not wrestle whatsoever or what? She is supposed to be good? How in the world is any of that wrestling? And how in the world is she supposed to be entertaining? What's going on here?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige da GOAT :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

One of the best finishers in all of pro wrestling... and even better using it on the divas.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

that is an awesome looking finisher


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

someone got stretched


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That's a pretty cool submission


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bolieve trending :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh my gosh they love the Usos on Raw! :lawler


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Love that submission!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

One of the better Diva matches I've seen.

Great submission finisher too.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn JBL is a straight up asshole.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

She needs a nickname. How about "Trauma Queen"?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cool submission


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> Paige getting pops
> 
> ALICIA FUCKING FOX GETTING HEAT


Give these girls some time and effort into a match....Things like that happens.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's STING


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That was a better divas match than anything AJ ever worked.

:clap :clap Paige is impressive.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

no aj? ok then


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat finisher tho. :banderas


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



quadsas said:


> Scorpion Deathlock? wow


inverted scorpion crosslock clutch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So.. where's AJ? No feud? Just.. nothing to build off that? Jesus...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo Dallas fpalm Still can't believe he's not the product of incest.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Mainboy said:


>


:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alicia was pretty impressive there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That submission move is a lot better than that leg sweep one she used last week.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alicia Fox is underrated. She has really grown in th and is probably one of the better women on the roster.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

that was great for a divas match on tv


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'd give Paige the best 2 minutes of my life.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Those kicks! Really excited to see her in a longer match on Raw. Her screams always remind me of MsChif.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paige got a pop for the submission in Alabama lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ready for Orton and Batista to bury the tag division once again :bigdave


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm in love with her submission finisher!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BlueRover said:


> Wow can Paige not wrestle whatsoever or what? She is supposed to be good? How in the world is any of that wrestling? And how in the world is she supposed to be entertaining? What's going on here?


Everyone's standards have lowered.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol The Usos have called out Orton and Batista?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

She be making Divas Humbled with that Submission


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

She used the RamPaige <3


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

paige has a strong chin


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This was Alicia Fox's best match since my absolute fave match of all time; Melina vs Alicia Fox....


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I saw his face....

Now I'm a Bo-liever


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fantastic submission finisher.

Looks awesome. As does Paige.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I could care less about Alicia Fox but she's a great wrestler, at least for the Diva's Division.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KingCosmos said:


> paige has a strong chin


Would you like to weaken it?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Alicia Fox is underrated. She has really grown in th and is probably one of the better women on the roster.


Yeah she's one of the better divas no question.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BlueRover said:


> Wow can Paige not wrestle whatsoever or what? She is supposed to be good? How in the world is any of that wrestling? And how in the world is she supposed to be entertaining? What's going on here?


:kobe Is this guy for real?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cavs25 said:


> Paige got a pop for the submission in Alabama lol


:lol


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh Paige... scream for me again.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alicia was doing the same moves over & over.

Go Paige!


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bahgawdking said:


> inverted scorpion crosslock clutch


I know...but someone on commentary said Scorpion Deathlock...would never say that if something wasn't up


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I missed the first hour. What all happened?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anyone think the IC tourney needs to be U.S/ I.C title? So faces and heels have a chance?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



almostfamous said:


> Yeah she's one of the better divas no question.


That's like being the smartest person with down syndrome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao 'The Usos have called out Batista and Orton". I'm surrrre they did, MYGULL!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

21y/o? jesus.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Not continuing AJ/Paige?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



THANOS said:


> :kobe Is this guy for real?


I guess he prefers watching pointless tag matches between the Bellas and [insert two random divas].


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Awesome 1 said:


> Oh Paige... scream for me again.


She screamed fire me all night, baby!
















Then I woke up.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I always enjoy Alicia Fox in ring. She has that rough style that I love.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Usos


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Alchemind said:


> I could care less about Alicia Fox but she's a great wrestler, at least for the Diva's Division.


I think she's the hottest diva on the roster, those legs never stop


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Usos gon die! 


I hope this trend of building new stars and maybe even boosting a few of the ones they have so sorely neglected for so long keeps up, It Really needs to..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn that Usos Warrior facepaint is based.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



THANOS said:


> :kobe Is this guy for real?


Dude is probably a bitter AJ fan haha


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

More Borton and Fucktista :vince2


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Usos about to get fucking wrecked


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Usos entrance has really grown on me - can't lie.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Usos repping Warrior with the facepaint...nice.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Usos' paint looks wicked.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alicia Fox I'd the type of woman hotter in regular clothes. The skimpy outfit makes her look giraffe-esque


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> I think she's the hottest diva on the roster, those legs never stop



:agree: And as a bonus for me, Alicia looks a lot like my wife. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Finally! Alicia is gettin some attention!! Truly one of the best and a great worker!

Hope they span this out into a story.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Uso's will upset Orton and Batista and show them that they need to team with Hunter.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Warrior face paint. Good tribute!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Pugilist said:


> Alicia Fox I'd the type of woman hotter in regular clothes. The skimpy outfit makes her look giraffe-esque


Wat


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SPOTLIGHT PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Orton over in Alabama!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

every wrestler is getting a reaction, crowd is quite lively


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

We need a gif of that black dude dancing to the Uso's music.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

hopefully the shield shows up and ends this madness.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why does the wwe do shows in alabama? crowds ALWAYS suck.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love Batista pyro


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

The question here is....who's gonna interfere?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The spanish table salute the chilean people for the earthquake and the burning in Valparaiso, a very good gesture.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Missed the firt hour,a quick resume of the matches plz


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:lmao :batista2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This should be a street fight or something.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



AndreL said:


> This was Alicia Fox's best match since my absolute fave match of all time; Melina vs Alicia Fox....


I see wut u did there... :austin3
Dammit where's my Cameron smiley!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Uso's are impressive.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Usos with the Face Paint that looks cool


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Does WWE alter fan audio during RAW's like on Smackdown?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Orton and Batista together are a lot more awesome than just the sum of their respective awesomenesses combined. If you know what i mean...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Usos replacing the Umaga-inspired facepain with Warrior-inspired paint = Epic. Classy move by the Uso bros. :clap


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Kennedyowns said:


> Uso's will upset Orton and Batista and show them that they need to team with Hunter.


yup. Orton/Batista to lose because of bickering/miscommunication


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So many damn tattoos between the 4 guys in this match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Leather-Rebeld- said:


> The spanish table salute the chilean people for the earthquake and the burning in Valparaiso, a very good gesture.


Thats good. I wish the English commentary table would mention it too...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield to interfere here to set up for ER?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BigEMartin said:


> no aj? ok then


She's out with a vaginal stretch once Batista got done with her.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


Oh how I laughed.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pittsburgh Pirates are doing the Yes Yes Yes chant in the dug out after back to back home runs


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BoundForMania said:


> I love Batista pyro


Funny, he didn't get it at wrestlemania.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And Randy tags in a slower worker :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The fuck kinda move is Batista doing? :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



HeartbreakKiddo said:


> So many damn tattoos between the 4 guys in this match


Truth! :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If creative would give the Usos some character depth, they would be amazing.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I never noticed before that Batista has cute little stars tattooed on his chest.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Thats good. I wish the English commentary table would mention it too...


If you heard anything let me know. I really appreaciate that being a chilean.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"reach for me dawg" - one of the USOs

LMFAO!!!

PLEASE TELL ME SOMEONE HEARD THAT!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I still don't know which one is jimmy or jey


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuroNeko said:


> The fuck kinda move is Batista doing? :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

On the one hand....sad to see The Usos getting fed to Boreton and Bootista.

On the other, they'd never have even been booked in a match with them a year ago.

Also: dat 'Bootista' chant :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Resist said:


> She used the RamPaige <3


The Ram-Paige is a modified cloverleaf. What she used tonight is a double chickenwing / Sharpshooter combo, which she just started using in NXT.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista looks like a walking potato


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuroNeko said:


> The fuck kinda move is Batista doing? :lmao


The Back Hump of Doom.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

wat


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat shield pop


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield!!! :mark:

Edit: of course Reigns has to get the offence in :no:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Reings saving his cousins!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Usos are a decent face tag team, but god damn do they have possibly the most boring characters on the roster. Have they ever cut any sort of promo to distinguish their gimmicks? They're sort of just the dancing Samoan guys.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol bootista


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Weeelp called that one lol Shield tho :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield giving no fucks anymore.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hng13 said:


> If creative would give the Usos some character depth, they would be amazing.


Can't disagree with this.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield made Usos lose :lmao


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That was stupid. Couldve been a good match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh shit, it's the Shield outta nowhere! :mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You know there's no way in hell Batista's outrunning anybody.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Zeb is Crazy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

one move of doom by Reigns


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That reaction


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

surrounded with no way out .... except for the ramp right behind him

but dont care because shield :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shang Tsung to The Sheild: Finish Him


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



> Zeb Colter
> IS @RealPaigeWWE LEGAL??? HMMM...I MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK THAT OUT. @JCLayfield


Love this guy.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Batista sold that punch perfectly.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Roman Motherfucking Reigns, Seth Fuckin' Rollins and Dean 'Titty Master' Ambrose. The Shield! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Reigns with the final hit again


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:clap


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista really sold that punch.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Something very enjoyable about Batista being cornered and then punched in the face..


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

iite that got me hype I can't lie.

Nice sell by Big Dave too.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista sold that supermanpunch like an utter champ damn


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think The Shield are OFFICIALLY the most BAD ASS stable in WWE HISTORY!!! Those guys just HAVE IT!


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

huge pop for the Shield. Didn't think they'd be a great face faction but I'm liking it. Also, those masks they wear are just badass


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The dream of The Shield vs Evolution lives :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did you guy's hear that chick screaming in the background? It was like she was at a Beatles concert or something. Bitch was thirsty for dat Shield.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



animus said:


> Pittsburgh Pirates are doing the Yes Yes Yes chant in the dug out after back to back home runs


screw you! my reds are gonna suck this year:cuss:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:side: Not weird at all...


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



LigerJ81 said:


> Zeb is Crazy


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

We're in an era where the crowd will pop for outnumbered beatdowns.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro vs. Ratingz!! :mark: Incoming match of the night!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CESARO :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Reings down our throat.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro is going to show his insane strength in this match


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro to neutralize Henry! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

We gonna see the Shield again later on.. right? RIGHT GUYS??

:mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still getting used to Cesaro as a Heyman guy.

Also, will they show Warrior no selling the Pedigree?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh god, poor Henry jobbing again. It's so obvious he's not winning


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista with that amazing sell!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Hi Randy. I'm going to the papers..


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can we have one week where Reigns doesn't finish off the Shield's attacks?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why would the shield do this? orton and batista weren't even after them


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#1 seed Cesaro vs #8 seed Henry.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Loved that Warrior/Hogan match!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Warrior vs Hogan! Ultimate Challenge! :mark:


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I actually forgot about that late kick out Hogan did.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'll go nuts if Cesaro swings Henry tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So, will Swagger get Cesaro dqed or...?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Mark Henry gonna get swung around like a motherfucker :mark:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Some solid B+ selling from Batista there. Love it.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ha Orton: " I don't like that son a bitch right there".


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What WWE legend hosted this year's Wrestlemania? Rick Martel.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



onlytoview said:


> Can we have one week where Reigns doesn't finish off the Shield's attacks?


This please...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Got damn, the Shield got them bitches so wet. I wonder if they wear the masks just to give them some BDSM to fantasize about.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SP103 said:


> Hi Randy. I'm going to the papers..


NO WAY someone remembers that line! :lmao


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Award winning pizz hut wings... LIE


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> huge pop for the Shield. Didn't think they'd be a great face faction but I'm liking it. Also, those masks they wear are just badass


Its because of the heels they are facing. Evolution has basically kept both Bryan and the shield interesting as faces.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RyanPelley said:


> Ugh. Worst part about Raw is catching the end of NCIS and this hideous old monkey lady.


no shit, i hate those stupid quips where she tries to sound like some fuckin fortune cookie.........piss off.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> "reach for me dawg" - one of the USOs
> 
> LMFAO!!!
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME SOMEONE HEARD THAT!




Haha, I did!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

cmiller4642 said:


>


Should have RKO'd the kid and punted the dad.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> So, will Swagger get Cesaro dqed or...?


If he wants Cesaro to lose, needs to attack Henry.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Oscirus said:


> Why would the shield do this? orton and batista weren't even after them


Have you not been watching the show since the Shield began? They've been attacking random people/groups, even when those people didn't go after them. Heck, in this case, they're obviously in a feud with the authority and since Orton and Batista are associated with the authority, it makes complete sense. Try to think, it helps.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love how The Shield are essentially still heels (outnumbered beatdowns, etc..) , and yet they are badass faces.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Arcade said:


> Should have RKO'd the kid and punted the dad.


It had to be some tw*t in a Cena shirt too :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I really hope the Shield continue being the badass ass-kicking baby faces they are right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*I'LL BE THERE! 

#TNA*

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao That dramatic music shift.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why is Eva with that guy? I'm guessing he's rich?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*










I'm afraid I have some bad news for that kid in regards to his future 'relationships'...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Triple H like Told ya :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



> *Bo Dallas ‏@TheBoDallas 5m*
> What you do today can improve all your tomorrows #Bolieve


I should do my homework then


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol At Orton and Batista pissed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Heyman time! :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

HEYMAN GETTING DAT POP


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:HHH2 I told you :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:ti Trips didnt have to say much

HEYMAN! :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Heyman getting omega cheers :mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Gwilt said:


> I love how The Shield are essentially still heels (outnumbered beatdowns, etc..) , and yet they are badass faces.


Yeah the only thing making them faces are the fact they are beating up on the top heels.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love Heyman making an entrance with the boos only.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's time to go a-swingin'


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Continuity!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Think its safe to say Batista is back in wrestling shape.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Time for some GOATness


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Not used to seeing Cesaro without Zeb. Totally forgot he's with Heyman now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paul Heyman give it up, just go bald bro


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

yeah lets over shadow Cesaro before he comes out
way to get him over


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

TOLD'YA! :trips2


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL Heyman, what a troll


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Heyman with that God-tier gloating.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paul :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fucking heyman


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Before trolling was the in-thing, there was Paul Heyman.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Heyman on the mic gets my dick hard.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why did he repeat that four times?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*His client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak, y'all.*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh Heyman, I'm so happy you work with Cesaro now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

All Heyman needs to do now days is mention the streak to get heat


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

'advocate for the conqueror of The Streak' :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paul getting annoying now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*
























"My client ended the streak!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



legendfan97 said:


> Paul getting annoying now.


He's doing his job perfectly then.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The GOAT has arrived.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DAT HEAT!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Heyman!!!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuritaDavion said:


> I'll go nuts if Cesaro swings Henry tonight.


Oh man, same here. Cesaro is insanely strong.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CEEEEEEEESSSSSSAAAAAARRRRRROOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Heyman sure knows how to incite a crowd.

It's Cesaro time! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Oscirus said:


> Why would the shield do this? orton and batista weren't even after them


you mess with the Super Team (D.Bryan, Cesaro, Lesnar, The Shield, The Usos, Paige) you messing with the whole Team. Got to beat some since into them, and Batista and Randy Orton deserved it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No theme?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn that shout out to the American Badass 

Love heyman


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still no theme music :no:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still no music?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Chrome said:


> "My client ended the streak!"


Your signature :lenny


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still making his music?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

boos for heyman, cheers for cesaro :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol cesaro still has no music why is this so funny to me


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He doesn't even have an entrance theme :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Come on, is already a week, give Cesaro a bad ass theme.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro, ditch that... 'jacket'. Please


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still no new theme eh?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still no music for Cesaro.. Disappointed.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro doesn't have a new theme yet?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He needs music bad


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

what music? :lol

Here comes RATINGS!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

'Ratings' Henry


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro still doesn't have a new theme song? Or is Heyman his theme song?


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro really needs some entrance music.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cmon WWE, I know you not gonna have Cesaro come out everyweek now without a Theme


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd sucks balls


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That heel heat is why Brock Lesnar broke the streak.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still no music for Antonio Cesaro? Is that how you treat a Paul Heyman guy?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Come on Jim Johnston, get your shit together.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

dat henry pop


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here comes the punching bag of the WWE.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DEM RATINGZ


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL wtf happened to the theme musics tonight?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Brackets and everything eh? They're going all-out on this IC thing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No theme for Cesaro? dafuq?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fucking hell, I love Heyman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"Made YOU famous" love it :heyman2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They not gonna give my nig a theme song?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Mark Henry shouldn't be losing to some blad european.... not believable at all.

He would KILL him irl.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro is going to need that theme music back. They should have just made that Cesaro theme's, I know it's The UnAmerican's theme, but still.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Heyman took everything from Zeb except for dat music


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TromaDogg said:


> No theme for Cesaro? dafuq?



His theme/gimmick is King of Swing. What the fuck are they going to give him for music, Earth Wind and Fire?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:ti Henry


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's Jason Statham vs Rick Ross.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why not just use Cesaro's theme he had before joining the Real Americans? That was a good song.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

dat Cesaro pop


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

cesaro acknowledging the chants :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm glad I got my We The People pose with Cesaro before he split from the Real Americans.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Henry gonna make you his bit....business!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's sort of sad to see how irrelevant Mark Henry and Rey Mysterio have become.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Mark Henry! Its ratingz time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Stad said:


> No theme?


this should be his new theme


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro better win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck Henry.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Only bad thing about Cesaro being a Heyman Guy is his lack of a theme. Bring back his God-tier theme that was a remix of Dean Malenko's Double Ho Seven song.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



gamegenie said:


> Cesaro is going to need that theme music back. They should have just made that Cesaro theme's, I know it's The UnAmerican's theme, but still.


Hello no. It's titled Patriot and is Swagger's theme. Ya'll marks need to calm down, he'll have his own music eventually, but he doesn't need someone else's. You want him solo and get his solo push? Then he NEEDS to move independent of every aspect of the Real American gimmick, even the theme music.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



World's Best said:


> His theme/gimmick is King of Swing. What the fuck are they going to give him for music, Earth Wind and Fire?


:lol

Nah, even just his old theme would be better than silence though.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like this no them thing for Cesaro.

Let Heyman talk him up for now and then come something like extreme rules when they have something suitable he can come out to it then!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You can sit down Big E, it's a three hour show.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Calling it, Swagger costs Cesaro the match and then Cesaro shows up later to cost Swagger his match, further heating up the feud


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*yawn* RAW is so boring this week. 3/10, I'm out.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's sort of sad to see how irrelevant Mark Henry and Rey Mysterio have become.


Its sad how the majority of the mid card has become irrelevant. Their lucky to get some sort of story line these days


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



World's Best said:


> His theme/gimmick is King of Swing. What the fuck are they going to give him for music, *Earth Wind and Fire?*


That would be so funny, it might work.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



pinofreshh said:


> cesaro acknowledging the chants :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Big E standing there all night.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



World's Best said:


> His theme/gimmick is King of Swing. What the fuck are they going to give him for music, Earth Wind and Fire?


I realise this is a joke, and would be so inappropriate as a theme, but I fucking love earth wind and fire and would love it haha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Paul Heyman does have quite a way of selling things even from ringside.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I thought they're suppose to turn Cesaro face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesero is a beast


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KaNeInSaNe said:


> Calling it, Swagger costs Cesaro the match and then Cesaro shows up later to cost Swagger his match, further heating up the feud


I was going to say that :lol



...never mind


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This match was way too short.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Love it!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro needs to win this title


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They should have kept the UnAmerican theme music and made it Cesaro's and Jack Swagger go back to his old music.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro into bracket 2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No theme for Cesaro?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

okay that was amazing


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CESARRRRO :mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Just let Cesaro be face ffs


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn straight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Darn, no Swing on Henry.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Pretty good match.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro really needs a new finisher.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I still want a swing. Impressive Neutralizer though.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They couldn't que up his old music...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, even just his old theme would be better than silence though.


I agree it's better than silence, but his old music was actually Swagger's. Unless we're talking about the song he came out to when he was doing his yodeling crap, lol. If they're going to call him the King of Swing I don't think they can give him music that would be taken seriously (unless he does comedy). Which probably wouldn't be bad, considering his personality is noticeably absent.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why are they acting shocked that he just gave Henry the neutralizer when he did it on Show, who is bigger and heavier? #commentatorslol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He really needs a theme, having Heyman do it confuses the crowd lol. Boo the streak ended, hooray Cesaro


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Mark Henry is lucky Cesaro didn't drop him on his neck right there. That looked kinda sketchy


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro section :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro is GOAT.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol at Cesaro nearly falling


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That a was sick finish!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark:

Cesaro is the fucking MAN!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro needs music...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

More Cesaro sections? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, Walrus joke. Yet Lawler is the one looking like death and having a heart attack...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Domenico said:


> Cesaro really needs a new finisher.


What's wrong with the neutralizer?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fans were just starting to get into Cesaro with that unAmerican theme song, why get rid of it?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So what's the main event? assumed it would be uso's and Tistorton.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So it'll be #1 seed Cesaro vs #4 seed RVD? :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good match Cesaro keeps on impressing and he's surely going to be winning the belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesero really needs music its so awkward when he wins and then its silence.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love this video package!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'd like to see Cesaro as a real, evil heel.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why didn't he become a Paul Heyman guy an entire year ago??? Way better than Axel.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You're welcome, WWE. You. Are. Welcome.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Arcade said:


> So it'll be #1 seed Cesaro vs #4 seed RVD? :mark:


Cesaro vs Swagger


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Aw man, I love the Real Americans theme. Cant wait for Swagger to use it now :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



almostfamous said:


> What's wrong with the neutralizer?


I don't know. Not to sound like a homophobe or anything, but the fact he grabs the opponent's crotch the way he does looks a little off.

Huge fan of Cesaro btw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yeah, we're not ever gonna get Swagger vs Cesaro now. Even if they wanted Cesaro to get the IC title at ER, Swagger would have to go over Sheamus in order to meet with Cesaro tonight,so I'm disappointed as hell. I knew Swagger would get buried after their feud, but y'know...I would have enjoyed an actual feud.



gamegenie said:


> fans were just starting to get into Cesaro with that unAmerican theme song, why get rid of it?


It's the _real_ American theme song and they didn't get rid of it, it belongs to the rightful person. Jfc, ya'll are just goddamn greedy. Swagger's been buried completely for the guy, the least he can do is keep his own theme music.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hmm. So it might be Swagger VS Cesaro tonight.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



bkfestivus said:


> Why didn't he become a Paul Heyman guy an entire year ago??? Way better than Axel.


That's what Heyman wanted, but the WWE wanted Axel. Vince gets what Vince wants.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

COMMERCIALMANIA ROLLS ON! :vince2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How the hell are we gonna get Swagger vs Cesaro?

Swagger. Is. Not. Going. Over. Sheamus.

I'd eat my size ten boot before that would legitimately happen.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



almostfamous said:


> That's what Heyman wanted, but the WWE wanted Axel. Vince gets what Vince wants.


bc you know that right?..........shut up


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Black out?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jack isn't completely out because if Ziggler wins swagger probably will because they don't want face vs face


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

...my screen went black


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swagger vs Cesaro! I hope that is where this tournament is headed!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> How the hell are we gonna get Swagger vs Cesaro?
> 
> Swagger. Is. Not. Going. Over. Sheamus.
> 
> I'd eat my size ten boot before that would legitimately happen.


Want to bet?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit a Brad Maddox sighting :mark:


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bambambryan said:


> Black out?


Hahahah what was that???


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TommyRich said:


> Cesaro vs Swagger


My bad then.

Edit: Read on another site that the winner of Cesaro/Henry will face the winner of RVD/Del Rio which should mean Cesaro vs RVD will be happening soon.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sting gonna debut tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy fuck! I am sick to death of this stupid tooth pulling commercial, Fuck you hypocritical US Govt.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swagger will win thanks to Sheamus' going back into the fued with Christian


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> How the hell are we gonna get Swagger vs Cesaro?
> 
> Swagger. Is. Not. Going. Over. Sheamus.
> 
> I'd eat my size ten boot before that would legitimately happen.


But it's not like if Cesaro wins the IC title or if Swagger costs him they can't go right to Swagger/Cesaro after that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana. :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RUSEV


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh lord. These boring fucks.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lana :mark:


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RUSEVVVVVVVV


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*Sup Lana? *


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Domenico said:


> I don't know. Not to sound like a homophobe or anything, but the fact he grabs the opponent's crotch the way he does looks a little off.
> 
> Huge fan of Cesaro btw.


You must hate the powerbomb
Having some dudes nutsack right in yo face


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

HOW LANA GOT A THEME BEFORE CESARO THO?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana, oooooooffff


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kofi bout to get squashed here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here comes the guy who will be in tuns of funk within a month


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana's pretty...pretty fucking sexy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana in my favorite color red :banderas


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Diamondando112 said:


> Jack isn't completely out because if Ziggler wins swagger probably will because they don't want face vs face
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ziggler isn't winning Barret's on a roll at the moment


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RUSEV


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

PLEASE NO. Anything but Rusev.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao I keep forgetting Brad Maddox is a thing haha


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

She needs to carry a whip. GIVE LANA A WHIP


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WHAT :austin


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Woo chile, I'd ravage the ravishing outta this bish.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh dear god let the main event come the shield entrance and then....Evolution music plays, would legit jizz in my pants.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

NEE-MUN-YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

the ravishing Russian :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana and Rusev are awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wait...what's her name?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why is Lana wearing clothes?


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Something is definitely erected


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So fucking bad.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Like this russian woman.
Unlike this russian guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Time for Baby Tazz to slog through another squash.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Llana is hot as hell


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Domenico said:


> I don't know. Not to sound like a homophobe or anything, but the fact he grabs the opponent's crotch the way he does looks a little off.
> 
> Huge fan of Cesaro btw.


Karl Gotch is a legend tho 

Plus you're watching pro wrestling, let's not start with the gay innuendos.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ALL HAIL RUSEV!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alexander Rusev


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, we're not ever gonna get Swagger vs Cesaro now. Even if they wanted Cesaro to get the IC title at ER, Swagger would have to go over Sheamus in order to meet with Cesaro tonight,so I'm disappointed as hell. I knew Swagger would get buried after their feud, but y'know...I would have enjoyed an actual feud.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the _real_ American theme song and they didn't get rid of it, it belongs to the rightful person. Jfc, ya'll are just goddamn greedy. Swagger's been buried completely for the guy, the least he can do is keep his own theme music.


But swagger had his own theme music its in WWE '13 , with that said so did Cesaro. 

But be real, with Zeb's unAmerican group, Cesaro is the one who sold the fans on that theme song. Swagger hasn't done jack. 


Did you see how the crowd at WrestleMania XXX was mimicking the unAmerican theme music to Cesaro's victory as he did his canon punch salute. Fucking epic.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Does she say stupid athlete? lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This guy will just NOT work out.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana damn she is fine :yum:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dem legs on Lana........and here comes Rusev.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Dougwertz said:


> She needs to carry a whip. GIVE LANA A WHIP


:lol Agreed 100%


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana has dem LEGSSSSSSS


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn Lana....


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh boy, here comes all the "erect monument" comments on here towards Lana.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Samoa joe !!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hate Lana's hair.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

i just erected a monument in her name


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana backwards woaaaaaa


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

She is HOT!!! :yum:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

pls let Lana go back to NXT so she can better in the ring. This russian secretary gimmick is terrble.

:allen1 baby Taz


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I've already erected a monument to Lana.... :yum:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

her russian accent slipped off a little there.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:banderas Lana tho


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana. :banderas
Rusev. :mark:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Maaaan.

this Rusev guy is so fucking generic... It's like... A CAW gone wrong.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Xavier Woods stole Funkdactyl's theme


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Xavier my hitta I hate it had to be him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Xavier woods is already a jobber :lmao


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't wait until this dude meets John Cena.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, it's Xavier Woods instead. I picked the wrong black jobber. :lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Chrome said:


> Kofi bout to get squashed here.


xavier woods :


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What a squash.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sad to see Xavier Woods on the Zach Ryder level already.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Guys Rusev looks like another Ryback.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana :lenny


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RUSEV WILL BE THE FOURTH MEMBER IN 3MB BY THE END OF THIS YEAR.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Xavier Woods being fed to the BRUTE

:woods


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man, King needs to fuck off.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Seven said:


> I can't wait until this dude meets John Cena.


I can actually agree with this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This guy's face bothers me. Just that emotionless, stupid look at all times.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Woo chile, I'd let Lana wrap her legs around me and suffocate me like Xenia Onatopp in Goldeneye.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

it's not Sandow :mark: :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana would get it.

Speaking of erected:woolcock


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

She has brown nips


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I am still not totally sure what I think about Rusev here, He has the size, but needs to.. eventually start talking.
And Lana reminds me a lot of Stacy Keebler.. And that's a good thing!

*insert DDP Face here*


Damned photobucket


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*TRUTH AIN'T PLAYIN'!*


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

This Muslim mutha trucka


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Xavier woods is now a jobber huh?


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatts the opponents vs Shield?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



gamegenie said:


> But swagger had his own theme music its in WWE '13 , with that said so did Cesaro.
> 
> But be real, with Zeb's unAmerican group, Cesaro is the one who sold the fans on that theme song. Swagger hasn't done jack.
> 
> ...


:lmao

I don't really care. You can ramble and complain all you want about it, but Swagger has the real American theme song and Cesaro doesn't. 

Oh, and another thing, I don't care how over Cesaro is. I'll always prefer Swagger. That's a personal preference, but him keeping his own theme song that is specifically made for a patriotic gimmick makes the most sense, whether you want it or not.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where the hell did Truth come from? :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Woo chile, I'd let Lana wrap her legs around me and suffocate me like Xenia Onatopp in Goldeneye.



Shut up already you fucking creep.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"let's go rusev" chants in the distance! lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

oh god i hate this russian guy


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Goddddddamn that kick!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:ti them trying to rename the camel clutch


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is R-Truth seriously getting chants?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh god, Lana :lenny


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I mean does Vince really envision anything coming out of this russian fuck? He'll be off Raw in 6 months.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did someone miss a cue or something?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh Lana, please lean on the ring again like that. Hnnngggg.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bahgawdking said:


> i just erected a monument in her name


This guy wins comment of the year


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Should've kept his Consequences Creed gimmick fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why does Rusev hate black people?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Was I hearing Lana chants?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This match belongs on Superstars/Velocity/Shotgun


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Angels Will Fall said:


> Wyatts the opponents vs Shield?


Either that or Evolution music will hit.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where is little jimmy when you need him?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Im so glad Lana did a nude scene before entering WWE :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That kick. Damn.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Angels Will Fall said:


> Wyatts the opponents vs Shield?


Triple H, Sting, and CM Punk


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

My god. The things I would do to have a night with Lana!

I'd even job to Rusev. I wouldn't care if all my bones were broke in the process, as long as I could still get a bone where it mattered for later!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rusev's theme screams "final level boss". The fact that he's so agile to the point of being a human cannonball makes his vibe all the more believable.

Shame to see Woods and Truth relegated to being jobber fodder, since they could actually be a fun tag team if given the chance.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana needs shorter skirts.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Truth couldn't wait til Smackdown to get Squashed?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's ironic that Southern wrestling crowds suck now a days. You would think those ******** would be louder.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well that was.... Pointless at least we got Lana


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol Why not just call the Camel Clutch the Came Clutch?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> it's not Sandow :mark: :mark:



I KNOW THANK GOD IT WASN'T : : : :

NO SARCASM EITHER


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DAT Rusev theme tho. :banderas


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man, Rusev is a machine. I want to see him start hitting that spinning heel kick again.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

this guy is a freak


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BoundForMania said:


> Im so glad Lana did a nude scene before entering WWE :lol


Wait, what?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Need more Lana :durant3


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

the streak is 3-0. Respect and bow down to Rusev, the truth and the power.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Seven said:


> I can't wait until this dude meets John Cena.


Cena will defy the odds


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can see Swagger beating Seamus. 

Maybe by countout or something, but nevertheless... I never thought I'd say "beating Seamus" ever, nevermind Swagger.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Waffelz said:


> Lana needs shorter skirts.


Lets get that shit trending!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


> Triple H, Sting, and CM Punk


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait, what?


Season 1 ep. 6 of Banshee 
::::


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Haha were they saying Thank You Rusev just now?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rusev is fuckin' built.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Brodus Clay, Ryback, Tensai, now this guy. Creative will get bored within a year.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That finish looked botched. I think he was suppose to kick Truth the first time he approached him.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rusev my new favourite for sure hope they will treat him well.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fpalm

Call me after Swagger's been pinned.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lana is incredibly sexy and seductive.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Come on. Makes zero sense for Sheamus to win.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

When was the last time an international gimmick worked really well in the WWE? Rey Mysterio....yeah.


----------



## FatBoy101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

haha at filler matches, I wonder what WWE will do with Rusev and his gimmick


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I love Rusev's music. It sounds like impending doom!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BoundForMania said:


> Im so glad Lana did a nude scene before entering WWE :lol


LINK


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can see Swagger beating Seamus.
> 
> Maybe by countout or something, but nevertheless... I never thought I'd say "beating Seamus" ever, nevermind Swagger.


Yeah, I agree. I think it might be a Colter-assisted DQ to get some heat.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuroNeko said:


> Come on. Makes zero sense for Sheamus to win.


Even when Swagger was relevant they never fed Sheamus to him.

What do you think they're gonna do, have him go over Sheamus just to be a jobber in less than a month? Yeah, no.

How am I the biggest Swagger mark on this forum and I'm the only one who can clearly tell he's going to lose this match?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait, what?


C.J Perry


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



PaulHBK said:


> I love Rusev's music. It sounds like impending doom!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed completely! Suits him perfectly! :mark:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They should've put Rusev in the tournament for the IC title instead of Sheamus. Swagger is more credible than the jobbers he's seeing now. WWE doesn't give a damn about Ziggler or Barrett so he could've beat them and then lost to Cesaro in a big match in the finals. That way when they hype him up they would actually have reason for saying it. Makes him look good for getting to the finals this early in his career and going toe to toe with Cesaro, makes Cesaro looks like a beast for going through Henry, RVD and Rusev. Everybody wins.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LR5-uW096.../s1600/cj_perry_cj_perry_M6jG4Cl.sized[1].jpg

She needs to scream "errrrrection" every time she walks out with that Russian r rolling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LANA spelled backwards.

:lol


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Lana needs a whip. That would go in my spank bank


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man, it's always good to see Rick Rude.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I miss the old school steel cage
its still my favorite


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love how Rusev moves, and his back and forth with Lana is really interesting. The Beast on a Leash. The Lana outfits don't hurt ofcourse, but I really do like Rusev's style. I wonder where he'll end up fitting in card wise. I actually kinda doubt he'll be gone any time soon. Guess we'll see...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That cage match! :mark:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

k. i'm now sold on lana / cj perry.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Panzer said:


> It's ironic that Southern wrestling crowds suck now a days. You would think those ******** would be louder.


blame Vince. He killed southern wrestling when he decided to buy and shelve WCW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> LANA spelled backwards.
> 
> :lol


:banderas she probably likes it too


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That Doc was so fucking good.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait, what?


Google her, CJ Perry in Banshee, a guy snorts coke of her you know whats in the toilet. 

Rusev screams Lord Tensai too much for me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*WWE NETWORK!
*


:selfie


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Do they still have that 'Rise and Fall of The Ultimate Warrior' DVD available?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That journey to Mania was great


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Even when Swagger was relevant they never fed Sheamus to him.
> 
> What do you think they're gonna do, have him go over Sheamus just to be a jobber in less than a month? Yeah, no.
> 
> How am I the biggest Swagger mark on this forum and I'm the only one who can clearly tell he's going to lose this match?


no, plenty of us know he's gonna lose, we just don't care


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fella.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

pretty good pop for Sheamus


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat jobber entrance for Swagger. lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sheamus vs. Cesaro in the final


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

im so good on hearing about Legends House
Just put that shit on already


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swagger using the Real Americans theme! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, Swagger even had a jobber entrance, jfc.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This trend of skipping half or more of the entrance music needs to end. I like hearing and seeing them. :/


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why is John Cena and his girlfriend talking about D. Bryan. 



I know that's probably Brie Bella. 





Cesaro's music being misused in the hands of Swagger vs Sheamus D+ match


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> They should've put Rusev in the tournament for the IC title instead of Sheamus. Swagger is more credible than the jobbers he's seeing now. WWE doesn't give a damn about Ziggler or Barrett so he could've beat them and then lost to Cesaro in a big match in the finals. That way when they hype him up they would actually have reason for saying it. Makes him look good for getting to the finals this early in his career and going toe to toe with Cesaro, makes Cesaro looks like a beast for going through Henry, RVD and Rusev. Everybody wins.


The only problem is you don't want Rusev losing yet. His monster gimmick would probably be wrecked then.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Burial time.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can't remember the last time Sheamus got such a positive pop. I like this crowd.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swaggers attire is so cool.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lameus god no plz save us


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can't wait for Barrett/Ziggler! :mark:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:selfie:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus with the monster pops


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus vs Swagger

This'll be a good contest I think!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Borias said:


> This trend of skipping half or more of the entrance music needs to end. I like hearing and seeing them. :/


Can't. Got Commercials to air, brah!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Why not just call the Camel Clutch the Came Clutch?


Because Lana's a 6.5/10 / solid C+ at best and every self-respecting man only busts a nut for at least 8/10's / solid B+'s.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't believe I want Swagger to win a match.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

poor swagger :s


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fans chanting We the People with Swagger :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Has Langston just been standing in front of that monitor all night?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think Swagger will win this one due to some Zeb-fuckery.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Spoiler incoming...





Shaemuswinslol :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao For some reason, these shots of Big E watching backstage are hilarious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E sit the fuck down. The most unnatural tv watcher ever.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The one good thing about this IC tournament is that we are getting to see some fresh match ups for once


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because Lana's a 6.5/10 / solid C+ at best and every self-respecting man only busts a nut for at least 8/10's / solid B+'s.


Shots fired!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I don't like guys like Sheamus and Alberto del Rio, but they're ALOT more interesting when they're in the IC area.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Let's just get this over with, please.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

One of these shots of Big E, he needs to be eating a huge turkey leg.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E hasn't moved for like over an hour


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Zeb loses any more members his stable will just be called the.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E has been standing for a long fucking time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big E Langston is not impressed....:lol


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao For some reason, these shots of Big E watching backstage are hilarious.


he's been standing there for hours


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bearodactyl said:


> I love how Rusev moves, and his back and forth with Lana is really interesting. The Beast on a Leash. The Lana outfits don't hurt ofcourse, but I really do like Rusev's style. I wonder where he'll end up fitting in card wise. I actually kinda doubt he'll be gone any time soon. Guess we'll see...


Agree with this sentiment!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swagger's outfit is actually pretty damn cool.

I really hope he does win.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't even watch rn. So obvious that Sheamus is gonna brogue kick him last minute. Swagger's looking too good in this match, so if there even was a slim chance of him winning, he won't.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Has Langston just been standing in front of that monitor all night?


Apparently :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Some interesting matches tonight. RAW doesn't feel like a SD repeat for once.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The one time I will agree Swagger should go over,


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Don't think I'd ever get sick of watching these two go at it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hng13 said:


> The only problem is you don't want Rusev losing yet. His monster gimmick would probably be wrecked then.


I hear you but if he went say 15 minutes with Cesaro he'd come out looking awesome. Everyone knows Cesaro is the next big thing now. If he can't survive an early loss than he isn't going anywhere anyway.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wish Swagger still used the gut-wrench


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat Warrior/Rude video.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because Lana's a 6.5/10 / solid C+ at best and every self-respecting man only busts a nut for at least 8/10's / solid B+'s.


Get em


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



unDASHING said:


> Big E has been standing for a long fucking time.


When they come back to him it just needs to be his action figure on a table watching the matches.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao For some reason, these shots of Big E watching backstage are hilarious.


I don't know why they interviewed him on WWE Network and not RAW. Another missed opportunity for people to see Big E's personality.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wish Big E would take a seat or something. it's really bugging me out that he hasn't moved all night and he's making the same gestures.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I would hate to watch TV with Big E


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because Lana's a 6.5/10 / solid C+ at best and every self-respecting man only busts a nut for at least 8/10's / solid B+'s.



:xabi2 :ken :theo :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck it. Swagger's losing


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MEMS said:


> Don't think I'd ever get sick of watching these two go at it.


I sure can


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is "Sheamus vs Jack Swagger" _really_ trending?  Come on now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rooting for Swagger pretty hard. Come on Zeb, do something unfair!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't watch this Shaemuswinslol again. piss break.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Biggie there has been time between these matches. There's no reason for you to not have a seat in there by now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I can't even watch rn. So obvious that Sheamus is gonna brogue kick him last minute. Swagger's looking too good in this match, so if there even was a slim chance of him winning, he won't.


I like how you're siking yourself out, so Swagger's victory can be a surprise win.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Slider575 said:


> I sure can


I already have


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hng13 said:


> When they come back to him it just needs to be his action figure on a table watching the matches.


or at least him standing opposite the screen playing on his game boy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

In this match: Sheamus getting more stiff than an 80 year old cock pumped full of viagra.

Ted DiBiase probably shed a tear at that thunderous knee lift.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao I could hear the crowd's southern accent when they said "nine" - sounded like "nan!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol sheamus doesnt tap


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FUCK THIS CROWD


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shemaus/Cesaro final. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swagger out :lmao :lmao


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I know swagger wasn't going to win but c'mon he should have 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOO SHEAMUS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BRO KICK


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus wins lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

F'kn boot to the face!


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus seriously needs to take a loss here, he's been booked way too strong for way too long now especially considering he's doing pretty much nothing right now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LMAOO


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BROGUE KICK OUTTA NOWHERE!!! Zzzzz


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus advances? Why?


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LMAO Sheamus is fucking awful cant stand him.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fucking Sheamus :no: Means Ziggler is losing then


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

what was the point of Sheamus winning SMH


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Told you all.

So Swagger vs Cesaro is never gonna happen.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That finish sucked. Swagger is interesting and needs to be pushed for his feud with Cesaro.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao That fan in the Hogan shirt patting Sheamus's back and getting scared when Swagger charged. Jumped out haha


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I honestly thought Swagger would win lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Not sure why, but damn I was hoping Sheamus was gonna tap.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That was sick kick


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Wow, that was ridiculous.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> lol sheamus doesnt tap


rest in peace Swagger


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol, Fucking can't stand Sheamus.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Get off of my TV, Sheamus!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SHEAMUS OVERCOMES THE ODDS. :cena
Ups, sorry, wrong face. :sheamus


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So... Are they doing the final matches on Smackdown or are they going to try and cram them all in the last hour?

Never mind. Next week lmao

No love for SmackDown lulz


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can see Swagger beating Seamus.
> 
> Maybe by countout or something, but nevertheless... I never thought I'd say "beating Seamus" ever, nevermind Swagger.


LOLOL What the fuck was I thinking

I must've had too many drinks.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BROGUE KICK OUTTA NOWHERE!!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus, Yawn.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus with the Brogue Kick :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

swagger dropped back to soon on the brogue


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I can't even watch rn. So obvious that Sheamus is gonna brogue kick him last minute. Swagger's looking too good in this match, so if there even was a slim chance of him winning, he won't.


Called it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

it'll be heel/face and heel/face in the semi finals, I'm sure BNB will advance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No surprise with Sheamus winning


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If there is a guy who doesn't even NEEDS victory, it has to be Sheamus, yet, he's given plenty...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I do like having these tournaments again, I wish they would have King of the Ring again and treat it seriously


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Aww, I was SURE they would end the tournament with Cesaro vs Swagger. #OptimisticIWCFan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Slider575 said:


> Shots fired!


I'm just Saiyan, broham. :draper2

But I welcome the challenge.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro-Shaemus final should be sick.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Either Sheamus is selling like a beast or Swagger really put work on him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow, Sheamus is either legit hurt or selling really well.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Want Bad News to win


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anyone noticed how no one gave a shit that he won?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He's almost as bad as Cena


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> what was the point of Sheamus winning SMH


Barrett winning no heel vs heel in Barrett vs Swagger


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He's 'injured'. I sense shenanigans later on in the tournament.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is Sheamus ok?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Told you all.
> 
> So Swagger vs Cesaro is never gonna happen.


You do know they can do it if Cesaro wins the IC title, if Swagger screws Cesaro out of the IC title, etc. It's not like they have to do it now or never.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Tuck fhis :cena


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I fucking love this Adam Rose gimmick!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is my ex girlfriend 

And this is my future ex girlfriend :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I kind of love Adam Rose already...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck this jobber.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam Rose will be a flop


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> what was the point of Sheamus winning SMH


He's John Cena lite. 


Can you imagine if John Cena was in this tournament.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yummy chocolate grabbed white milk by the neck. lolz.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh, what's this? Sign that Sheamus might not win the next match?


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck you Sheamus, it blows me away how he wins match after match for literally no reason


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SHEAMUS WINS, DUE TO INTERFERENCE BY SWAGGER..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm done. They literally aren't even attempting to do anything with Swagger. Couldn't even have him properly buried by his former tag team mate.

Really, seriously, disappointed right now. I might have to take a break for a couple weeks because this is just disheartening as hell.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOO


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This Scott Hall looking guy, Adam Rose :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Every time I see that Adam Rose promo, all I can think is that the dude needs to man up and eat that last bit of that sucker. Get a new one dude damn!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus is worse than Cena.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rose aka Fandango 2.0


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't wait for Adam :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh that guy is a wrestler. Thought it was an advert for another shitty reality TV show


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Anyone noticed how no one gave a shit that he won?


You seemed to have been watching a different show, the crowd popped when Sheamus came out, and when he won.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, I love Adam Rose's theme.


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Russell Brand's theme music is pretty catchy.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LMAO.

Everyone sits there and talks about how Cena is booked, yet Sheamus wins every single freaking match. He doesn't even lose to Orton and Batista, they just ended in a no contest. I have never seen a non-main eventer so protected in the last 15 years.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No matter how many commercials they show of that guy, I just can't give a fuck.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam Rose. Future WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Sheamus needs to lose, is only because an injury. JUST ONLY. :sheamus


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hng13 said:


> Every time I see that Adam Rose promo, all I can think is that the dude needs to man up and eat that last bit of that sucker. Get a new one dude damn!


Must have been on like take number 47.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nikki Bella on app talking about the wedding..
More entertaining than Shaemuswinslol


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Serious question: Does anyone seriously enjoy watching Sheamus?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bahgawdking said:


> SHEAMUS WINS, DUE TO INTERFERENCE BY SWAGGER..


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn that subway sandwich!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I've been a homebody all my life and have never done drugs or booze, but I'd glady cut loose and smoke a Jeffrey with Adam Rose on the Exotic Express.


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam Rose vs Fandango...the dongs are exploding...the babes are screaming


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Hawkke said:


> Nikki Bella on app talking about the wedding..
> More entertaining than Shaemuswinslol


Well of course, Nikki has something you actually enjoy looking at


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm gonna take Swagger away from WWE creative until they learn how to play nice.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm enjoying these Adam Rose vignettes. He's going to be a jobber within a few months either way


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm so sic k of these warrior tributes...fuck this guy already, the dude did nothing but bash wwe for years, now he's so beloved? lol no


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Confirmed no Bryan tonight? Alright, I'm out.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I don't watch NXT very much, so can someone let me know is this guy meant to be face or heel?

Because something about him annoys the fuck out of me, but I get the feeling it's not meant to.

edit: to clarify I mean Adam Rose.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Amazing how much better and more pro Axel looks when he trimmed his beard.. and Way way more like his dad..


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I kind of like Adam Rose .
:draper2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



New World Order. said:


> Serious question: Does anyone seriously enjoy watching Sheamus?


I think he's a great worker and a good talent. Plays the 'brawler' part excellently and has an interesting look. 

But I can't agree with how strongly he's always booked. No reason at all for him to win this match.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SILENCE


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damien Sandow!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit it's Sandow and he has a microphone in his hand.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm done. They literally aren't even attempting to do anything with Swagger. Couldn't even have him properly buried by his former tag team mate.
> 
> Really, seriously, disappointed right now. I might have to take a break for a couple weeks because this is just disheartening as hell.


Why they should do that? To Swagger gets high again? What an idiot. Even knowing that Zeb's grand daughter was killed in a car accident for an alcoholic cunt driving. I hope Swagger never gets any spotlight again. Nothing againts you lady, but Swaggers deserve nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

did we really miss half of sandows promo

SMH

this fucking company


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh hi Sandow! My favorite guy that never gets used...well, him or Ziggler.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow needlessly jobbing incoming


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OMG. Show has to kill Sandow's vibe


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YOOOO PEOPLE CHEERING SANDOW


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

i love sandow


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here comes Big Show to ruin everything as usual


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

and the weekly Sandow burial continues


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



New World Order. said:


> Serious question: Does anyone seriously enjoy watching Sheamus?


:trips


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Another Sandow burial :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Sandow burial incoming


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where's Pyro?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh shit rare Sandow mic time :mark: time to job to Big Slow.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Poor Sandow. He deserves better.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So yeah, Damien Sandow.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shouldn't Big Show be putting Sandow over, not the other way round? 



Fuck this company


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow speaking truth

Man, fuck this. Sandow jobbing out to Big SHow is some bullshit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And now Sandow continues to get buried into the core of the earth. 

Ugh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh great, Sandow to job to the Big Slow. fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow is speaking you be quiet!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What's Sandow record again? Like 1-45 :lmao


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OMFG


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Team Sandow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let him talk!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is this a shoot, brother?


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

KO incoming


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What happened to Damien Sandow wearing robes to the ring?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TrueUnderdog said:


> I'm so sic k of these warrior tributes...fuck this guy already, the dude did nothing but bash wwe for years, now he's so beloved? lol no


And the WWE spent years bashing him too.

But to be fair they did both make amends.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Holy shit it's Sandow and he has a microphone in his hand.


Whelp.


Didn't last long.


That New Era. :show


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow cutting a pipebomb?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lelSandow

Poor bastard's been buried so deep that he could film The Core 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So, I wonder where Tyrion is...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow Promo? :show


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Squash match. fpalm


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm honestly getting sick of Sandow...not his fault to be honest


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow working the crowd like a master.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow burying Show.

:lel


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man I love Sandow on the mic, it is a shame what they are doing to him. If this promo was during last weeks crowd it would be very different


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big Show with no fucks to give :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow speaks the truth


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow :clap


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow pipe bomb! This guy is too good to be jobbing to a has been giant


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ah, Sandow...what the fuck happened to you man fpalm?

The curse of Cena struck again


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao And people say Sandow can't get heat. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandow is such a jobber

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DashingRKO said:


> What's Sandow record again? Like 1-45 :lmao


Soon to be 1-46.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Poor Sandow this match will be over in about 30 seconds


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow shitting on the big show! :ti


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



New World Order. said:


> Serious question: Does anyone seriously enjoy watching Sheamus?


Yes, I do. I just wish they booked him better instead of the awful booking similar to Orton in 2012 when he just comes out, wins a match and leaves.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

dat chant doe


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

A you deserve it chant :mark: Faint because of this crowd but it is there


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Does anyone care about Big Show? Fuck this boring cunt.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck this company. they know that they couldn't have done this last week


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I know most get a month or so of burial before coming back again but come on now :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Show just wants him to shut up so he can punch him already...


there you go!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

KO punch coming in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't the fucking Big Show face :lmao


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I swear if show punches him..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So what WWE superstar yelled "I deserve it" over and over and pissed Vince off?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

predictable


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm dreading that KO punch we all know is coming...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yeah, saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I bet this promo will be longer than the match.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Idc if he loses or not......DAT PROMO WAS THE EFFIN TRUTH


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Le sigh.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Theyreally going to job Sandow to this old fucker?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Umm so no match?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hate how Sandow is grtting buried but fuck I can't hell but laugh at how hard they're doing it.

I mean Jesus Christ man :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fugg you Big Show!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sigh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sigh

Fuck you Vince


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That served a purpose I guess.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WTF was the point of any of that? Ref? WTF WTF WTF


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hey Sandow


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

big show needs to fucking die already


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The hell is JBL burying Sandow for?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Son of a bitch.... What the hell is Big Show doing going over younger talent?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

?????


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn Sandow :lol


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow-Show match?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

straight ridiculous :floyd1

corny ass punch.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

We're here...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can it get any worse for Sandow?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The likes of Big Show and Sheamus are the biggest roadblocks to people getting over.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sorry Sandow, they need to keep pushing Big Show cause he's so fucking entertaining


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:wyatt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

so no one even won that match
are they even going to have it later


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WYATTS :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuritaDavion said:


> Soon to be 1-46.


46 will have to come at another time :lol


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck WWE.... Damn..


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WE'RE NEXT :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did he just tell the crowd to bend over?:shocked:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Just like that, I went from being pissed at Sandow's continuous burial to marking out over the Wyatts


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LMAO we are next. :vince3


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BRAY IS NEXT!


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Didn't lose fuck the :buried


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sandow should have said in his sophisticated voice "PIPEBOMB"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

'you deserve it' :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> WTF was the point of any of that? Ref? WTF WTF WTF


yeah that was confusing and just kills sandow even more.. haha I didn't think it was possible


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

bray wyatt is getting too many big pops to continue being a heel for long maybe transition to tweener


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck me Wyatt creeped me out and made me jump at the same time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatt's!!!!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

sandow is so buried he can't even get pinned on tv


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Would have legit laughed if the Wyatts came out after Sandow got knocked out and just dragged him off somewhere


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why the hell does Big Show even need to be out there? He needs to go the fuck away already


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck these Old Spice commercials. Bring back Terry Crews plz.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Arrive. Knock Out. Leave. :show


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think this is Trips way of showing us what a burial actually looks like, and Sandow drew the short straw.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FFS didn't even start the match fpalm this company sometimes


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatt time :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here comes the GOD, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow is about to be released.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THE WYATTS KING!


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So Big Show is just sitting back stage right? And then Damien comes out and starts talking about how he deserves some respect. So what does Show do? He says, "OH HELL NO" and marches out to the ring so that he can sit there, listen to Damien, and then knock him out. 

Makes sense.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

We're next


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hng13 said:


> Son of a bitch.... What the hell is Big Show doing going over younger talent?


Isn't that his gimmick


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Come on, all this Sandow burial has to lead to something.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow comes out there, cuts his first promo in forever, and gets more heat than anyone on the show except Heyman. The man just proved yet again why he should be pushed to the top. He made a good promo out of basically saying "I deserve it" for three minutes straight. :clap


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

About time.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That was completely pointless. I will be happy when Show retires.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't blame Big Show. Nowadays a pin over Sandow really means nothing.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think that was Sandow's lowest point and what will make or break his career w/ the company. Could be wrong, but kinda feels that better times will be ahead.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The way they treat Sandow .


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ABrown said:


> pls let Lana go back to NXT so she can better in the ring. This russian secretary gimmick is terrble.
> 
> :allen1 baby Taz


Is she even training?


pinofreshh said:


> her russian accent slipped off a little there.


I noticed that, too. I think that might be because she's not legitimately russian so despite her doing her accent well, some weirds kinda've come out weird due to the fact. Just my guess.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No one gave a shit about sandow in attendance. You people are crazy


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Would have legit laughed if the Wyatts came out after Sandow got knocked out and just dragged him off somewhere


I kinda thought that was going to happen for a minute there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WWE takes a step forward and a step back with the talent, it is damned aggravating..Seriously did Sandow shit in McMahons bag or something?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sandow comes out there, cuts his first promo in forever, and gets more heat than anyone on the show except Heyman. The man just proved yet again why he should be pushed to the top. He made a good promo out of basically saying "I deserve it" for three minutes straight. :clap


And if they don't want to use him as a wrestling fine. Fire JLB or King and use Sandow as a commentator.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm just glad they FINALLY let Damien Sandow talk again. Perhaps this is the start of an angle? Why else would they let him go on that rant only to get KO'd?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Please tell me that this RAW, the RAW to honor the memory of the Ultimate Warrior, is not going to be just another run of the mill RAW where the ending is predictable, no one exciting comes out, no one returns, and no tricks are pulled.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well they gave him mic time so I guess its better than just anonymously jobbing


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> And the WWE spent years bashing him too.
> 
> But to be fair they did both make amends.


So what if they made Amends? they did the same thing for Paul Bearer and he never had a bad thing to say about WWE, he worked his ass off for wwe...Warrior should of got nothing more than a 10 bell salute, he was in no way equal to Paul Bearer.

It sucks Warrior died, do i give a fuck? no, my only memories of this guy was his sgut youtube video's of him bashing everything about wrestling, and his short stint in WCW, the guy was a bitter piece of shit, why give him the same dedication as somebody that did so much for wwe? why give him the same dedication as Paul Bearer? a man who did so much more for wwe.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fpalm

Swagger to be jobbed to Show tomorrow, are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Big Show squashing dreams.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No loss for Damian Sandow tonight? I guess the last tweet I sent to Triple H about Damian Sandow going 1-43 made him think about and said "He got buried too much. Just knock him out, Show."


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here they are!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why do they constantly bury their own young talent? It'll bite them on the ass one day when they have no one to fall back on because they fucking buried them all.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

they're here


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:clap


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here comes the Lord, the savior Bray Wyatt.


oh look. Now Swaggers going to get buried by this fat tub of grease fpalm


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ryzombie619 said:


> Please tell me that this RAW, the RAW to honor the memory of the Ultimate Warrior, is not going to be just another run of the mill RAW where the ending is predictable, no one exciting comes out, no one returns, and no tricks are pulled.


The two arent the closest of friends to say the least. Sure he got inducted but yeah...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Crowd love them!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So glad the clapping caught on from last week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TrueUnderdog said:


> So what if they made Amends? they did the same thing for Paul Bearer and he never had a bad thing to say about WWE, he worked his ass off for wwe...Warrior should of got nothing more than a 10 bell salute, he was in no way equal to Paul Bearer.
> 
> It sucks Warrior died, do i give a fuck? no, my only memories of this guy was his sgut youtube video's of him bashing everything about wrestling, and his short stint in WCW, the guy was a bitter piece of shit, why give him the same dedication as somebody that did so much for wwe? why give him the same dedication as Paul Bearer? a man who did so much more for wwe.


most of the fans give a fuck, and its also for his two daughters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The crowd is clapping to the music! :wyatt


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Sandow is about to be released.


If he was about to be released, why did they have him blatantly bitch (in kayfabe, imo) about his burial on live TV?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Am I the only one that keeps seeing something in the rafters?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> And if they don't want to use him as a wrestling fine. Fire JLB or King and use Sandow as a commentator.


Shit, fire both of em.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sandow comes out there, cuts his first promo in forever, and gets more heat than anyone on the show except Heyman. The man just proved yet again why he should be pushed to the top. He made a good promo out of basically saying "I deserve it" for three minutes straight. :clap


Exactly it's rare for a heel these days to get legit heat and he does it flawlessly. I just don't understand this company sometimes you have a 6ft4 man whose decent in the ring and one of the best mic workers in the company but feel the need to job him out to old has been talent like the Big show


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

wyatts over as fuck


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> Come on, all this Sandow burial has to lead to something.


Yep, being wished well in all of his future endeavors.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Wyatt Family over as fuck lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Christian is clapping from home no doubt :clap


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

didn't Swagger lose in 30 seconds to Big Show in January or so


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas on shields opponents?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatts wake the crowd up


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Diamondando112 said:


> Sandow should have said in his sophisticated voice "PIPEBOMB"
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray Wyatt has the best entrance music in the wwe.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lawler SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Time for a Wyatt Promo! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

is it a jobbers entrance for wyatts?


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Was hoping the wyatts would get a big pop in my hometown


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

wow the lighting on this promo is bad ass


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

False prophecy :selfie


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DoubtGin said:


> didn't Swagger lose in 30 seconds to Big Show in January or so


Yup and he will again.

Can't even get a feud with his former tag partner.

I'm tempted to stop watching for a couple weeks, tbh.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think Bray is taking his persona to heart


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wonder is Bray is a Boliever?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I just realized. The last two Raws, I have barely seen John Cena...that makes me happy.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray killing it as usual.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit Bray is incredible


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"You call what Wyatt has charisma?" :lawler


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man, he's just excellent


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love the image of them coming out to the lights of peoples mobile phones just looks like star light :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray take my heart.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bow down before Bray Wyatt!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SoupBro said:


> Christian is clapping from home no doubt :clap


DAT Pro Clapper.

:christian


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KansasCity14 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on shields opponents?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kane, Orton, Batista.

Not joking.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray Wyatt coming out with a fedora, m'lady.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

On the WWE App they have..

IF Damien Sandow had his own E! reality show, What would make the most appropriate title?

I guess Buriedalive might just do it.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatt speaking truth


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> "You call what Wyatt has charisma?" :lawler



Fuck that senile idiot.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



genocide_cutter said:


> Bray Wyatt has the best entrance music in the wwe.


His entrance at WM30 was fantastic, also it seems Cena/Wyatts is going to carry over to ER nice


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

First a Sandow promo next a Bray Wyatt promo ah man this is great



Imagine the promos if Sandow and Bray Wyatt feuded tho


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Wyatt loses to Cena again


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray Fucking Wyatt :clap:


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> In this match: Sheamus getting more stiff than an 80 year old cock pumped full of viagra.
> 
> Ted DiBiase probably shed a tear at that thunderous knee lift.





Jack Thwagger said:


> Told you all.
> 
> So Swagger vs Cesaro is never gonna happen.


Of course is not going to happen, unless it's a squash match for Cesaro.

Swagger is not good enough to get a big match with the next big thing paired with Heyman.

I can't believe Swagger was feuding with Del Rio for the WHC a year ago. That push Swagger got last year has to be one of the most unjustifiable pushes of all time rivalling Del Rio's long reign as champion.

Thank god he is where he should be now. A jobber. Just a pity Sheamus did not repeat the Mania 28 Bryan ending. 

One last thing to take off Swagger is Zeb. He would be best paired with a new talent.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think I would actually follow Bray if he was a cult leader.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Epic promo from Bray


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleG said:


> I just realized. The last two Raws, I have barely seen John Cena...that makes me happy.


Very true. The guy is barely featured seeing as who he is.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Someone teach King the meaning of charisma.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Preach brother Wyatt


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How can you not like this guy?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Who would have thought that Husky Harris would become so good? I love the Wyatt character so much.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Yup and he will again.
> 
> Can't even get a feud with his former tag partner.
> 
> I'm tempted to stop watching for a couple weeks, tbh.


Jesus. Stop whining and just find someone more relevant and successful to get behind.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is awesome. Bray is fucking awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Inb4 "he dont make no since"

Amazing promo, as usual.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here comes CENA!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck Alabama cheering that man child


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh god he's got a microphone and he's smiling


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

C*nts name their swords Bray.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Too bad he'll only be rewarded with another Cena burial.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THIS GUY lost to John Cena at WrestleMania.

*THIS GUY*. 

Baffling.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

God he is excellent.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"All he needs is one little push."

Where have I heard that before?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"Another push."

:lmao Cena be trollin.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena fucking up with every fucking fuck fuckcfufkckfk


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

oh my fucking god


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"The last thing I need is another push, nobody wants to see that."

-John Cena


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH SHIT hahaha "the last thing I need is another push, nobody wants to see that"


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL Cena poking fun at his push


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"Last thing I need right now is a push, nobody wants to see that"

GOLD by Cena.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

IWC stab lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena trolls the IWC once again. :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

`LMAO no one want to see another push


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh dear, he's no selling again. Fuck off you hack.

And he's ripping off the joker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nobody wants to see another Cena push :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

_Push_
Very good, John


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh god.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The only person who brings out Cena's monster is Nikki Bella


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Remember how I was worried about my legacy? And how I almost gave in to my hatred at Wrestlemania?










I don't. :cena3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damnit. Here's the joking jackass.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The last thing I need is another push :cena3

LOL.

Now Cena is quoting the Joker. :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Would have legit laughed if the Wyatts came out after Sandow got knocked out and just dragged him off somewhere


that would have ruled


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh ffs we get the jokey Cena. Why can't this man never put over younger talent


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why so serious? :cena2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"The last thing I need is a push, nobody wants to see that."
DAT wink so-to-speak to the Wrestling Forum. :troll


Kevin_McAdams said:


> So glad the clapping caught on from last week.


Same, although they've done it before, just not as loud as last week.


birthday_massacre said:


> most of the fans give a fuck, and its also for his two daughters.


Yeah exactly, plus his wife/family.


SoupBro said:


> Christian is clapping from home no doubt :clap


:lmao :lmao :lmao


TripleG said:


> I just realized. The last two Raws, I have barely seen John Cena...that makes me happy.


You jinxed it. :vince3


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao "the last thing I need is another push, nobody wants to see that"


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"Standing ovation for John Cena!" :lawler

this fuckin company


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh lord, this Cena.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I will give Cena that. He got the IWC there.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here come the lame jokes


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh no its the 'Chick from Wendys' promo again


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Very good promo by Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here goes Cena with his stupid fucking burial comedy. fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

John trying to out-promo Bray. It ain't happening johnboy


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh god Cena dont do this DONT DO THIS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fpalm Is this for real?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Really Cena?


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Last thing he needs is "another push"? You're damn right he doesn't need a push


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol cena trolling


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh fuck the implosion


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn...NO JOHN CENA SUCKS chants when he came out to the ring tonight?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

cena is so lame in this promo, he can do better


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Jesus and this is why they can't build new stars...


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena just used irony haha


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ehhhhh. Damnit.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is like if The Joker was giving a monologue and then Batman came out and started making fun of how stupid Joker looked, and that he just wanted to have fun.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is actually making me chuckle


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can Cena ever take a promo seriously


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Goddamn Bray Wyatt is amazing, he is by far one of the best things in WWE today


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No Cena please stop with the comedy


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol :lol

When they let Cena loose & let him be himself>>>>>


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Jesus, Cena pisses me off.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Remember how I was worried about my legacy? And how I almost gave in to my hatred at Wrestlemania?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not who you are John!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yup. On with the Shitty ass jokes. 

How can people like this guy?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hey Cena you wanna know what's funny? Harper can do a hurricanrana, you can't...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is why we hate you Cena.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ModernError said:


> I think this is Trips way of showing us what a burial actually looks like, and Sandow drew the short straw.


he is the master


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol wtf cena


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is why people hate Cena promos


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ffs, Cena. Be fucking Serious.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck off and retire Cena.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is the exact same fucking thing that happened to Nexus.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Boo this man please :no:...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Now here is someone who needs to be knocked out when they hold the mike.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Just sell a promo for once you fucking dipshit.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

LMAO at unamused sting


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena thinks he's Rock again.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena making jokes is the worst Cena ever. And that saying a lot.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ah shit...here we go, with the happy smiling Cena and the jokey bullshit. All we need now is Cena to say 'poopy' and the circle is complete fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cue the "LOL Cena is Hilariousz!" posts.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck this crowd. Fuck John Cena. Jesus Christ, what is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

roll tide and the google machine. John Cena killing it tonight :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena killing!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

myspace?

It's back in the 2000s?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This would be less annoying if Cena hadn't beat him at Mania


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sister Abigail looking gooood


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I was expecting a picture of Bo Dallas.


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

dr of thuganomics is back?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:buried wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is proof that WWE doesn't believe in Bray Wyatt as a main eventer. fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena is a complete douchebag.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fpalm

After Swagger's loss, this RAW has gone downhill.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is why I detest this man. He fucking ruins any talent that goes up against him


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOLOLOLOL Cena sendin


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Before any of you start crying about Cena joking around....The Rock used to do this all the time


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How embarrassing this promo is.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck Alabama football john cena!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck's sake I was expecting a picture of Bo


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Awesome Wyatt promo turns into CBeebies.. Christ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

10/10 would bang Sister Abigail


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Cena curse has begun


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Your mama jokes...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Tinder :lol


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

omg cena really


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

jezz this is such a weak ass promo


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And people say the Wyatts aren't finished :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Go. Away. Cena.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's Cena's comedy hour again. Chuckle, chuckle, chuckle.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RAW360 said:


> This is like if The Joker was giving a monologue and then Batman came out and started making fun of how stupid Joker looked, and that he just wanted to have fun.


Exactly. It fucking sucks. He's taking everything about a great and unique character. Just shitting all over it. It's absolutely stupid.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol Booby Joe


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

My God is this horrible....


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I kind of love this.. You know Bray will just destroy him for all of this .


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena, you are not The Rock


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is Nexus all over again. Fuck this guy, and fuck this company


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is going to be that guy that loses himself and his mind in his character.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is funny tbh lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena with his Z grade Rock routine how sad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So Cena ffs with the lame fucking jokes...way to continue to fear the Wyatts fpalm


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Alright, now I'm starting to get pissed.

I bet Wyatt is actually livid that all of his hard work is getting shit on by the douche canoe


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"Seductive stare"


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Honestly, what the fuck are they playing at.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena...I hate you. 

Seriously, this was lame even when Jericho did it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

PLEASE CALL HIM HUSKY HARRIS JUST ONCE


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They are going to fucking kill Cena at Extreme Rules.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is exactly why I hate John Cena


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, John Cena just ethered the IWC. that was pretty funny.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is why I hate cena sometimes. he always has to have the last laugh. The guy isn't funny in any way.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena trying too hard to be the Rock


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Really Cena?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The fact this isn't getting more heat than Sandow just got is sad...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

cena burying the fuck out of the wyatts. 

even if they beat his ass they're done


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

bobby jo wyatt!!! that's great


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man this forum has no sense of humor. Cena is gold right now.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol, you guys take wrestling way too seriously if you can't find some amusement in this promo. This place is so ass-backwards.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

'Found her on Tinder' :lmao


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

When DB starts doing shit like this to the wyatts Then you guyscan compare him to cena lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena. No! CENA! Stahp!!!!

You ruin everything!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:StephenA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

how the four-year olds are laughing :lmao :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Stick your head in an oven Cena. You were taking these guys seriously a few weeks back now you're making crap jokes about them. Fuck off you cretin.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is he really really really ripping off HHH's baby picture skit? :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH SHIT WYATT WITH THE REPLY!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

People laugh at..this?

I fear humanity.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is so stupid, my face hurts.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wreck him Bray


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No more "why the hate for cena?" Threads. THIS IS WHY THERE IS HATE FOR CENA. there is no need for this. It's stupid. He is a complete joke of a wrestler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL at Bray calling out Cena for his lame jokes


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cenas an unfunny dick, burying people's character.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

People comparing this to The Rock... the difference is that Rock was actually funny.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Of course they would wait for an Alabama crowd before trying out this promo.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

John Cena just told on himself. 

TMZ Connections that broke the news of Darren Young being gay.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Please Bray bury this fucker..


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena pretty much ruins almost every segment he's in these days. His jokes are lame as hell and it's so annoying how he can't take anything seriously


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Y'all are some bitches always quick to rush to oh my goddd WWE is going to bury Wyatt.

Have you fuckers not paid attention to the feud? Jesus christ.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Tyrion Lannister just hanged himself.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Tell um Bray!!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatt speaking the truth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Main Headliner said:


> Damn, John Cena just ethered the IWC. that was pretty funny.


Not really.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fucking right.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Man this forum has no sense of humor. Cena is gold right now.


Yes if you have the sense of humour of a 6 year old child


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray spoke the truth there


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Quotes after the Joker? Roll Tide? Crappy photoshop photos from 'Myspace' and TMZ??? Cena needs to GTFO.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao wtf Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

hillbilly jokes :fpalm


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Just imagine if this promo was cut in Chicago/Canada/New York.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

awful


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray telling it like it is.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao The Cena hate right now is unreal


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought Sister Abigail is Bo Dallas.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Luke Harper is a sexy mama


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Gwilt said:


> Cena, you are not The Rock


lolol he ripped off The Rock and Heath Ledger's Joker. lololol


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Get 'em Bray!!! get that jokey sum bitch.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Happy now IWC?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Gwilt said:


> Cena, you are not The Rock


My exact tought also


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ABrown said:


>


lmfao ^^

Serious Cena eh? :cena4


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena promos and segments are literally the worst


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh no guys...Cena is going serious. He's doing the monotonous voice that means he's serious


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here's a load of black and white photos with Wyatt Family faces stuck on them.

HahahahahahahahahahahahLOL 

fpalm


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cuck Fena!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I know they'd never do it but I expected in the 3rd picture Cena showed on the tron, they were gonna use Bo Dallas's face. :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Stop whining people damn take a joke :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena is finally pissed :/


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fat jokes...


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love how mad some of you are :lmao


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Where are the boring chants


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Pojko said:


> People comparing this to The Rock... the difference is that Rock was actually funny.


Cena has been living in the Rock's shadow his entire career.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cinnabon jokes.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena with dat shovel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I don't even know sometimes.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Even I am embarrassed right now. 


Where can I change my username?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is so fucking awful fpalm


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

10 years of this shit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Incoming 25 page thread after Raw about Cena's promo on Bray Wyatt.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena even tells a joke when he tries to be serious. This fucking guy...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Even while "serious", he still sneaks in more unfunny jokes. What a ******. :vick


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DA CAGE :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena vs Wyatt in a Steel Cage. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena vs Wyatt in a Steel Cage match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well at least Bray won't get pinned this time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And Cena will just beat him again at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Bray doesn't beat Cena at ER, he's done.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cinnabon... really Cena... really?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

someone please tell Cena that Bray already had a steel cage match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can Bray win the cage match...please?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hey Johh... Bray beat the current world champ clean without the family.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hope Bray takes that stupid ass shirt and shoves it right up his ass at Extreme Rules.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fat jokes now :cena2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray shitting on Cena's jokes was awesome, and of course Cena still joked around after that. :lol

Gotta love MR. MAKE A WISH. :cena5


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh yessssssss. Cena-Bray steel fn cage!!!


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Deptford said:


> The two arent the closest of friends to say the least. Sure he got inducted but yeah...


So what? They paid a great tribute to him at the start, but they just don't seem to make RAW exciting anymore. I could write this show better, no joke.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't wait for him to retire, he is the main reason holding the WWE back right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

All aboard the John Cena burial express.

Choo choo!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I guess Cena missed Royal Rumble when Bray beat the guy who is currently WWEWHC clean by himself.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray killing Cena :lmao


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like Cena more than most but this is attrocious


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Didn't Bray beat Daniel Bryan on his own? I guess that never happened.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It scares me when Bray yells like that :/


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray Wyatt is so much better than this clown. At everything.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

bray wyatt is f'ing awesome, way to save the promo at the end.

I know wresteling is supposed to be fun, but that was a horrendous promo by Cena. I know the rock made fun of wrestlers, but he also put them over at same time. Cena has never mastered that dichotomy.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No way is Bray winning.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



PalladiumL said:


> Just imagine if this promo was cut in Chicago/Canada/New York.


They wouldn't dare


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He's got the whole world in his hands.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

HE'S GOT THE WHOOOOOLE WORLD :wyatt


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RenegadexParagon said:


> I love how mad some of you are :lmao


I'm not mad, I'm more disappointed than anything.

I've seen Cena do much better promos than this crock of shit in the past.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

El Capitano said:


> I can't wait for him to retire, he is the main reason holding the WWE back right now


Really cause from what I've seen he's barley on TV lately and mostly just does PR work

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray Wyatt is unreal on the mic.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> Not really.


lolol it was nice dig tho, I gotta give him props


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray needs to win


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That could've been so good with a decent crowd... le sigh


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Shield vs shield. Triple threat match for the us title.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Arcade said:


> Incoming 25 page thread after Raw about Cena's promo on Bray Wyatt.


It is quite deserved to be honest.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How can anyone like cena


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray will win at ER.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I got that joy joy joy joy down in my heart. Where? Down in my heart. Where? Down in my heart. I got that joy joy joy joy down in my heart to stay.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Whos facing Shield? Evolution?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Going for the absolute black vs white with Cena and Bray. I hope Cena cares to make it one of his better feuds. He needs to tack on some more memorable ones for his legacy.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatt beat Bryan clean without the family at ringside. WWE wants us to forget I guess.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield vs 3MB tonight. 

Which 3MB it is, that's open for interpretation.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

John Cena...the best thing for comedy since closed casket funerals...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well fans...Cena won at Mania, i'm now certain Bray at least gets the "W" at Extreme Rules (Y)


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That segment was AWESOME...Cena had the crowd going nuts. I dont care what any of you say about Cena. The man knows how to get a crowd going. And that segment was A++


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray'll go over. It'd make no sense for Cena to question his ability then beat him again


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution theme music will hit for the Shield match and the internet will have one huge orgasm for minutes on end so much that this site will crash.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hng13 said:


> I hope Bray takes that stupid ass shirt and shoves it right up his ass at Extreme Rules.


Why you mad tho.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



kokepepsi said:


> How can anyone like cena


He's trash. Fucking trash. 

It's a joke that his name has ever been brought up in the same conversation as Austin, The Rock, etc.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Great promo from Bray! :wyatt


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Seriously, Bray just had to do the work of 2 men in that promo to try and save it.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dear lord...this guy.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

A steel cage. Cena is so losing.

Wyatt getting that win back.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Y'all are some bitches always quick to rush to oh my goddd WWE is going to bury Wyatt.
> 
> Have you fuckers not paid attention to the feud? Jesus christ.


oh, the one where wyatt beats the current most popular guy on the roster clean, then goes after cena who claims to be scared, overcomes the odds and wins clean. then comes out and makes fun of them? 

yeah, we're following this shit.

only way wyatt regains some credibility is if he beats cena to a bloody pulp and wins clean, and that might not be enough


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wyatt is fucking outstanding.

Piss on Cena's Happy Joke Potty Hour.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena's part in the segment wouldn't have been so bad if the commentators weren't so damn obnoxious. Their incredibly forced laughing basically ruins any segment where comedy is involved.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, Bray Wyatt gave Heyman a run for his money on the mic. Genuinely impressed


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Cena hate is great.. I think that's why I like him so much, no matter what he does he gets shit on. haha its great


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Billy Kidman said:


> He's trash. Fucking trash.
> 
> It's a joke that his name has ever been brought up in the same conversation as Austin, The Rock, etc.




:lel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Evolution theme music will hit for the Shield match and the internet will have one huge orgasm for minutes on end so much that this site will crash.



I'd definitely orgasm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Shield vs 3MB tonight.
> 
> Which 3MB it is, that's open for interpretation.


Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns for the belt


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bearodactyl said:


> That could've been so good with a decent crowd... le sigh


 It could've been good if John Cena had delivered a decent promo.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wyatt brought it....Cena? He can kiss my ass. Sorry little bastard.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"I don't know, MYGULL. John Cena is twice the stand-up comic than Richard Pryor or George Carlin ever were, MYGULL!"

:jbl


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I did like when Cena said "Push? Lord knows no one wants to see me get another push."

You have to admit that was pretty funny.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> Bray Wyatt is unreal on the mic.


 Bray kills on the mic. Cena still with the same old jokes. I hope Bray wins the cage match and Cena drops the clown act.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cookiepuss said:


> That segment was AWESOME...Cena had the crowd going nuts. I dont care what any of you say about Cena. The man knows how to get a crowd going. And that segment was A++


yeah he does, by pandering, as usual.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



AwShucks said:


> Am I the only one that keeps seeing something in the rafters?


If WWE was smart...if...they'd be starting the promos tonight, or hints...


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cookiepuss said:


> That segment was AWESOME...Cena had the crowd going nuts. I dont care what any of you say about Cena. The man knows how to get a crowd going. And that segment was A++


Making childish jokes is of course going to humour the kids in the crowd...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TJC93 said:


> I'd definitely orgasm


Yeah, that'd definitely be something!


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SANTINOO


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



M.S.I.I. said:


> Why you mad tho.


haha I don't know man, I just hate Cena with a passion!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



StaindFlame said:


> yeah he does, by pandering, as usual.


No worse than just repeating a catchphrase over and over again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Still amazes me that this dude was Husky Harris. He had to carry that segment for sure, loved the part where he mentioned Cena always joking when facing a serious threat.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The only thing the crowd cared about was Emmas shit dance yet they always have them coming out to Santinos theme


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns for the belt



Hey sir that was my idea!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> "WORLD'S LARGEST CINNABON!"
> 
> OH MY GOD JOHN CENA IS KILLING IT GUYZ!
> 
> -15 year old WWE fan


I'm sure an 8 year old Mikey & 6 year old Katie laughed their asses off while Mr. & Mrs. Sandusky were cringing.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield opponents will be something lame like Kane/Outlaws


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RAW360 said:


> This is like if The Joker was giving a monologue and then Batman came out and started making fun of how stupid Joker looked, and that he just wanted to have fun.


Like this?






Oh wait no, That's acutally meaningful and good.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

My biggest gripe with Cena is that he just refuses to take his opponents seriously.

Rock could make the comedy work because he had the charisma to pull it off and still make his opponent look like money.

Cena, 75% of the time buries an opponent with stupid jokes so much that its hard to take the character seriously


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck this clown Cena


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

no fun zone :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nice guy Fandango gives the Cobra back!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena is such a weird character right now. EVERYONE knows he'll be booed yet he does not change - fucking refuses to change. He is the biggest heel in the company, yet one of the top baby faces.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SoupBro said:


> Still amazes me that this dude was Husky Harris. He had to carry that segment for sure, loved the part *where he mentioned Cena always joking when facing a serious threat.*


I think that was the whole point of Cena coming out like a joker. To have Bray see through his facade and call Cena out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

great...team retard again


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Summer got dropped!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

When are the Wyatt's going to go after the tag titles? Lately it just seems that they're Bray's guardians. It's understandable, but Bray's almost always in 1VS1 matches. I'd like Harper and Rowan to get a shot in the next couple months.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Great to see Layla on TV again


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Brandough said:


> Before any of you start crying about Cena joking around....The Rock used to do this all the time


Man..shut the fuck up. The Rock never buried Lesnar, Benoit, or Jericho's gimmick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla.

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS!!!!!*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fandango /w Layla vs Santino /w Emma #1354


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Devil and God said:


> no fun zone :lmao


I have a really immature sense of humor. That promo was still fucking horrendous.

Layla looks fantastic, at least she's doing something semi-relevant now.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla is a better dancer than Summer Rae

Also hotter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



The Devil and God said:


> no fun zone :lmao


Is "fun" doing the same corny promo for 10 years straight?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla! DAT ASS!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can they PLEASE get Emma the fuck away from that waste of space Santino?


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rock did the same thing as Cena, Jericho did the same thing with Benoit, even worse actually, and you guys love Jericho

The Double Standards, you guys are just looking to hate and I'm not even a John Cena fan.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nice save Wyatt


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Finally. A dancer with a face that DOESN'T look repulsive.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Who would bang Layla?


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bray did well there, His promo's are really good.

No comment on Cena, Being funny is fine but not sure it works with Bray, thankfully Bray kept it his jokes relevant.

I did however like the "the last thing anyone wants is for me to get a Push" Really wanted "John Cena Succccks" to continue, might have to wait for the UK Crowd in May (I will be doing it)


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How many fucking times can Fandango and Santino be in the same ring together?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

GAWD Layla


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla crushes Summer Rae.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla..... (drools)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla with Dango? ugh

still as long as I get to see her :kobe6


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao Fandango broke up over twitter?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! and Laaaaaaaaaaaylaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cookiepuss said:


> That segment was AWESOME...Cena had the crowd going nuts. I dont care what any of you say about Cena. The man knows how to get a crowd going. And that segment was A++


It's Alabama. That's as easy as waving a stuffed animal in a toddlers face.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh, thank you God for women like Layla.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Fandango just blue steeled the wwe universe


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Dougwertz said:


> Hey sir that was my idea!


well then you could be right its shield vs shield


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck you Fandango, Summer Rae is better than that slut Layla, you will come back begging on your knees to her and she will just laugh at you because she's better than you. Fandango is the Jannetty Summer is the HBK.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Now I see why Fandango dropped Summer Rae, So we can have Fandango v Santino Part 100000000000.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla keeps on pulling down her underwear.

stop hiding that nice ass :jose


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> No worse than just repeating a catchphrase over and over again.



Bray really doesn't? what you mean the singing? :argh:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla is so hot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla.. Wow..

Ok you know what.. I am fully in the It's time for King to go camp, I can't anymore..
I just can't..


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This announce team needs to go


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat Layla.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I actually laughed at that Lawler joke


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OK, Jerry. I'll give you credit. That joke cracked me up.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That Fandango promo made me piss


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Earlier tonite, I thought my hatred of Sheamus finally eclipsed that of cena - congrates cena, you totally made me hate you 10x more than ever.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cena did that for 10 straight... its not the same as Y2J


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Yes Era said:


> Man..shut the fuck up. The Rock never buried Lesnar, Benoit, or Jericho's gimmick.


Lmfaooooo take your emotional ass to bed Bruh!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The best of 77 series continues


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Campione said:


> Who would bang Layla?


Any and everyone on this forum?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Save for the respectful and tasteful celebration of Warrior's life, this RAW has been literal and complete trash.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fandango's clearly suffering from another concussion by downgrading from Summer to Layla. For shame, Fanny. :StephenA

Oh well, at least Summer's free from being a loser and can move on up to feud with Paige.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Seems like each week we get Santino/Emma and Fandango/Summer Ray

When will this stop?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla :lenny


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

StaindFlame said:


> Bray really doesn't? what you mean the singing? :argh:


I think he's talking about Bryan 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*






If this music cues up when The Shield are in the ring I'm gonna mark.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> well then you could be right its shield vs shield



That would be a memory forever


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cinnamon Toast Crunch? Exsqueeze me?????:shocked:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Fuck you Fandango, Summer Rae is better than that slut Layla, you will come back begging on your knees to her and she will just laugh at you because she's better than you. Fandango is the Jannetty Summer is the HBK.


Its still real to me damnit?

:lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

TAJIRI FLASHBACK


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



StaindFlame said:


> Bray really doesn't? what you mean the singing? :argh:


Wasn't talking about Bray. You should know who I'm talking about.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SHADES OF TAJIRI


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ok so how many times have Fandango and Santino faced this year? Seriously every god damn week these 2 have a match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why do divas matches have to end like that :jose


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fpalm what the fuck are they doing to Emma?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy...Layla's dress. :yum: :ex:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



autechrex said:


> Any and everyone on this forum?


kk :woolcock


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

She just lost to that?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

There was a "Let's Go Emma" chant and of course the commentary has to be talking when it was at its peak. :lol


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh great, 4 people (Fandango, Layla, Emma, Santino) that are a waste of space on the WWE roster. I'm just thankful Fandango won instead of Emma...I mute my TV every single time I hear her music...the most annoying entrance theme I've ever heard.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol what was that "match"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Sykova said:


> Seems like each week we get Santino/Emma and Fandango/Summer Ray
> 
> When will this stop?


But... best for business! :trips2


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

weakest finish i have ever seen


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WM and post WM Raw are aberrations two years in a row now. Now we're back to the Raw we know.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Danjo1986 said:


> Layla crushes Summer Rae.












and Layla gets the W ositivity


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Gwilt said:


> Layla! DAT ASS!


Seriously tho.... :faint:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Save for the respectful and tasteful celebration of Warrior's life, this RAW has been literal and complete trash.


(Y)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wtf are they doing to Kane?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Even for comedy fodder, that ending was horseshit. Those who limit the EMMAcracy the enemies of the state and are to be killed on sight. :rivers


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How many times are these people going to fight?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane's widows peak is fucking unreal.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla is just a thousand times better than Summer Rae.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ChokeSlam That Bitch Kane


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Turning Kane into a babyback bitch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol Was that wrestling?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn Steph :jaydamn


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane about to snap :mark:


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Kane went from cool
To boiling


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I sense a Kane remasking.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Steph talking down to this big red disappointment


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

But didn't they send Maddox after Kane when he was abusing his powers on Smackdown?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn, Stephanie is legitimately scary.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane putting on the mask soon.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fandango's clearly suffering from another concussion by *downgrading from Summer to Layla*. For shame, Fanny. :StephenA
> 
> Oh well, at least Summer's free from being a loser and can move on up to feud with Paige.


:drake1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Steph reading the riot act to Glen the Libertarian.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

So is Kane going for the Dracula hair style?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane is back lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Awwwwwwwww shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

so much for the youth movement WWE
that lasted one week


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YES BRING BACK KANE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

2003 Kane pls


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Stephanie with that Vinnie Mac growl in her voice.

:ti


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You took his mask off and paired him for 50 year olds


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

what happened? uh your dad fucked me over.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Phew...

Nice to know Kane's still got legs.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

just tombstone the bitch


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big Red Machine reference :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What happened to Kane? He joined HHH and Steph's team that's what!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Shield is getting destroyed tonight


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Rock did the same thing as Cena, Jericho did the same thing with Benoit, even worse actually, and you guys love Jericho
> 
> The Double Standards, you guys are just looking to hate and I'm not even a John Cena fan.


Damn right. The Rock, Jericho and Beniot were 10x better than Cena in the ring, and Rock and Jericho had a million times more Charisma.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Old mask, please...

Oh no not that one


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yes! Kane remasking :mark:


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



LateTrain27 said:


> Damn, Stephanie is legitimately scary.



it's the jowls.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Big Red Machine is back


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They're really going to make Emma lose to that?! Complete joke.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So wait...has the mask been on display like that ever since he gave it too her?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*EMBRACE YOUR HATE!*


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Kane mask hellllllls yeah 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane sucks always has always will!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

KANE!!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane vs Bryan at ER :ti


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane should wear a mask with the suit.

I'd then take him as serious as this guy.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FINALLY!!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That's Kane - Bryan at ER then


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like how Kane's mask just happens to be in the same room...on a table...in a protective case. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Tombstone that bitch Kane!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

do you know what this means?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So I guess now Kane's mask is magic?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Soooo Daniel Bryan vs Kane for title at ER?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lawler's bad acting shit on that segment.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This means we're getting Shield - Evolution and Kane - Bryan.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Let Kane go TV-14 on his assssss


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Steph in full Emperor Palpatine mode.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Extreme Rules:
Masked Kane vs Bryan 
Shield vs Evolution 

Looks good to me


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The mask has super powers?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

oh boy. the beef jerky's back :StephenA2


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

dat mask. i can dig this


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nooooo Corporate Kane > masked Kane!!!!!


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

omg what have stephanie done.Do u know what that means???... get the fuck out of here


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You guys must have missed Smackdown, Fandango/Layla beat Team Retard there too....

"Do you know what this means?"...No, Lawler, we all just fell off the turnip truck, or the "Yam Wagon".


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why did King have to ruin the moment? OF COURSE WE FUCKING KNOW WHAT IT MEANS YOU SENILE PERV


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> I like how Kane's mask just happens to be in the same room...on a table...in a protective case. :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So just like benoit they are gonna have Bryan feud with kane after his big win

WTF


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane should wear the mask but keep on his business pants and remain shirtless just to see how odd that would look


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan/Kane at ER?

Well, looks Bryan's getting punk'd, and will be playing second fiddle to another feud after all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleG said:


> So wait...has the mask been on display like that ever since he gave it too her?


 Yes



ShowStopper said:


> I like how Kane's mask just happens to be in the same room...on a table...in a protective case. :lol


 It has been shown time to time there, just enough to make sure you don't forget it.





Superhippy said:


> So I guess now Kane's mask is magic?


Probably in the same vein as the Taker's Urn.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane and Bryan are always good together. Maybe Dr. Shelby can be a part of this feud.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Superhippy said:


> So I guess now Kane's mask is magic?


Duh. How do you think the ringposts explode when he enters? it's not just a coincidence.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Campione said:


> Nooooo Corporate Kane > masked Kane!!!!!


WTF have you been watching. Corporate Kane = Jobber Kane for the 1st time in his career. I'm done with that garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow...Emma really showing her talents fpalm LOL

Old School Kane :mark:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane is back? YES YES YES


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This sucks, we're not getting Bryan/Hunter II


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Does Justin Roberts always read out the signs?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> Wasn't talking about Bray. You should know who I'm talking about.


At least Bryan isn't terrible on the mic AND in the ring like Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

PPV

Kane vs Bryan
Shield vs Evolution


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They're going to do Kane/Bryan at ER? OMFG. I sure as hell hope not.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Layla has the GOAT thighs


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big Red Monster returns with the mask - again :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I forget, what was the reason Kane gave the mask to Stephanie in the first place?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm still hung up on the fact that Swagger and Cesaro's feud consisted of
>Cesaro getting a count out victory
>Jack interrupting one of Cesaro's matches
that's it that was the feud
these dudes could have put on a 20 minute five star match and instead Cesaro has put on a mediocre match with Mark Henry, will be fighting Big E who he has no chemistry with, and Swagger is carrying crappy talents like Show and Sheamus through matches only to job to them in the end. 

SO.
DONE.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



THANOS said:


> This sucks, we're not getting Bryan/Hunter II


Trips wasn't going to job twice.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

I won't take it serious if the hair comes back with the mask. Jussayin'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Kane should wear the mask but keep on his business pants and remain shirtless just to see how odd that would look


I'd fucking laugh my ass OFF :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



THANOS said:


> This sucks, we're not getting Bryan/Hunter II


Yeah because Hunter was going to job twice. :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kane vs Bryan in a Devil's Playground Deathmatch....................or in a Extreme Rules match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So this is that exclusive WWE Network content everyone rages about? Justin Roberts reading signs?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Bryan/Kane at ER?
> 
> Well, looks Bryan's getting punk'd, and will be playing second fiddle to another feud after all.


Bryan taking Punk's role as the midcard champion.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Boots To Chests said:


> Layla has the GOAT thighs


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And yes, someone put a damned ballgag in Lawlers fucking yap, I know he would enjoy but at least he would be quiet.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



kokepepsi said:


> So just like benoit they are gonna have Bryan feud with kane after his big win
> 
> WTF


Seriously, the similarities are fucking uncanny!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cool to see Kane remasking after such a memorable and historic run as a corporate goober stooge.



Y2-Jerk said:


> Fuck you Fandango, Summer Rae is better than that slut Layla, you will come back begging on your knees to her and she will just laugh at you because she's better than you. Fandango is the Jannetty Summer is the HBK.












Repped.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BO LIEVE


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOLIEVE


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm still hung up on the fact that Swagger and Cesaro's feud consisted of
> >Cesaro getting a count out victory
> >Jack interrupting one of Cesaro's matches
> that's it that was the feud
> ...


I think you're expecting a little much from WWE. They were never going to give Swagger and Cesaro a 20 minute PPV match.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Campione said:


> Nooooo Corporate Kane > masked Kane!!!!!


Maybe if they had executed it right, but of course, WWE botched it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo dallas!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:jose So bo-utiful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BO-lieve


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOlieve!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo :mark:


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So I guess its Bryan vs Kane and Shield vs HHH, Orton and Batista.. rather then them all together. 

Didn't expect Bryan vs Kane as his first real title defense.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOLEIVE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bolieve Mygull!


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Can we dedicate a whole raw to Kane coming out and choke slamming every person during every match. I think that was like 99??


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RKO85 said:


> Kane sucks always has always will!


nah, Kane was awesome from like 98-2003 or so. I named my cat after him (my cat died a few years back). RIP Kane.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



StaindFlame said:


> At least* Bryan isn't terrible on the mic *AND in the ring like Cena.


YO GTFO. Cena is better on the mic than Bryan is.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo Dallas yes!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm a Boliever!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This motherfucker Bo again.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't wait for Bo to get killed by the crowd.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan v. Kane in an Extreme Rules match will be good. Kane knows how to work the matches with weapons.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I want to be an egg.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao :lmao these Bo Dallas vignettes.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why are they still playing this bo dallas shit. The guy will be the second mentally retarded guy in RAW history.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo Dallas, i just can't get into this jobber-cringe-worthy ****** Looking fuck :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao I fucking love Bo's vignettes.


Thuganomics said:


> Old mask, please...
> 
> Oh no not that one


Not gonna happen. You know their hatred for resulting to old tuff.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL Bo Dallas!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BO-LIEVE! :lmao


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

1. Fuck Cena 
2. fuck hillbilly crowd
3. fuck the 3 clowns at the mic
4. fuck that the ic-tourney will continue next week


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You'd better BOLIEVE









:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Seriously, the similarities are fucking uncanny!


And hopefully they stop there...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Joseph92 said:


> I forget, what was the reason Kane gave the mask to Stephanie in the first place?


I have the feeling it was symbolic of him acknowledging the Authority was more evil and powerful than he was at the time.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This speech is so haunting considering what later transpired


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rest in Peace <3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SpeedStick said:


> PPV
> 
> Kane vs Bryan
> Shield vs Evolution


Exactly what should happen.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dougwertz said:


> Can we dedicate a whole raw to Kane coming out and choke slamming every person during every match. I think that was like 99??


Hahaha, I know he did that for a while between Rumble 98 and Mania 14. Then he and Taker fucked everyone up in late 1998 on one episode.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo Dallas: A constant reminder that incest is not the way to go.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Also noticed with the Kane segment, HHH gone off to get ready for the main event?


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They keep talking about Kane being a monster...

They need to give him his old entrance. Illuminate the entire Arena in RED, no stupid fire background, give him his old titantron background... and old music.

Such a simple change can make a difference.. and the old mask.

Sigh.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It makes me sad to see this again.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Warrior's last promo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Superhippy said:


> WTF have you been watching. Corporate Kane = Jobber Kane for the 1st time in his career. I'm done with that garbage.


Masked Kane was awesome in the 90's but they fucked him up in 2003? by unmasking him.. I'd rather watch corporate Kane cause he actually cuts promos and looks cool :genius


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Rock did the same thing as Cena, Jericho did the same thing with Benoit, even worse actually, and you guys love Jericho
> 
> The Double Standards, you guys are just looking to hate and I'm not even a John Cena fan.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rest In Peace


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I BOLIEVE.

Also, Layla :lenny


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I wonder if Kane/Bryan will main event ER. 

If not then fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And after that promo he had a heart attack.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Chills


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:sad:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I bet its Shield vs. Kane and The Ascension. Calling it now.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't believe how much his last promo feels like a farewell speech..


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I've been converted. I bolieve


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That promo is just so surreal
He must have known it was his last

RIP warrior


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Hahaha, I know he did that for a while between Rumble 98 and Mania 14. Then he and Taker fucked everyone up in late 1998 on one episode.



Yeah we need that one more time haha



Shield triple threat for us title


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP WARRIOR


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> Bo Dallas: A constant reminder that incest is not the way to go.


Hey man, if that's what you Bolieve


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Evolution 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KC91 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo to debut as the true leader of the Shield. 

BO-lieve in the Shield.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cmon Barrett


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Time for Ziggler to job to Barrett fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Aight Wade. Need you to win.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It'd be awesome to be able to give my own eulogy the way Warrior did.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP Warrior


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Last week I was calling him a crazy old bastard....but I still thought the segment was awesome.

Really can't believe he was gone so soon afterwards. RIP Warrior, a true legend.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Let's go Barrett! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett's going over


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Ratman said:


> I bet its Shield vs. Kane and The Ascension. Calling it now.


Holyfuck! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If you think Dolph Ziggler is going to win this tournament... I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus winning confirms Barrett is beating Ziggler.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I actually like Barrett now


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like both guys in this match. Shame one of them has to job tonight.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Not sure who is going over here with Ziggler being on the rise as of late


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Damn I'm good!" - Ziggler :lmao

Too bad he's losing


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This will prolly be match of the night.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Ratman said:


> I bet its Shield vs. Kane and The Ascension. Calling it now.


I would pay to see that!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is one of the most uneventful episodes of Raw in a long time. I'm glad they're giving this show to a bad crowd.


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dissapointed that nobody has run to the ring or atleast shaken the ropes as a tribute to Warrior.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's a longshot, but praying for a hail mary right now. Pls let Dolph go over wack ass Barrett


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesaro and RVD in finals.....heyman guy vs. former heyman guy?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

How prophetic was that promo? Unreal.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Ultimate Warrior foretold his own death


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I feel bad cheering against Ziggler, but it's Barrett...


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Dissapointed that nobody has run to the ring or atleast shaken the ropes as a tribute to Warrior.


Usos did


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Major respect to the poster above who said Summer Rae is the HBK and Fandango the Janetty of the pair! :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Uso's did...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm still hung up on the fact that Swagger and Cesaro's feud consisted of
> >Cesaro getting a count out victory
> >Jack interrupting one of Cesaro's matches
> that's it that was the feud
> ...


I like Swagger, but Sheamus is a better talent IMO, and isn't by any means crappy.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'd rather Barrett win the IC title over Cesaro. He has way more personality out of any of the other wrestlers in the tournament. He'd be a very entertaining IC Champ. Wouldn't mind seeing a Barrett WHC run either.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

sorry zigs


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL at no Punk pipe-bomb in this video package


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Dissapointed that nobody has run to the ring or atleast shaken the ropes as a tribute to Warrior.


The Usos shook the ropes in their match tonight.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Dissapointed that nobody has run to the ring or atleast shaken the ropes as a tribute to Warrior.


The Uso's shook the ropes.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Dissapointed that nobody has run to the ring or atleast shaken the ropes as a tribute to Warrior.


One of the Usos shook the ropes before their match.

Edit: :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



MarcioDX99 said:


> Usos did


Ah my bad then must have not been paying attention, good on them (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett's going to knock the fuck out of that useless bum Ziggler. Can't wait.

And then he's jobbing to Midcard Cena. *sigh*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> I like Swagger, but Sheamus is a better talent IMO, and isn't by any means crappy.


Doesn't matter if he is or isn't a better talent, Swagger is buried and irrelevant until he retires and Sheamus helped solidify that tonight after Swagger carried their entire match. I honestly couldn't give a damn anymore.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If Ziggler wins we riot


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution vs The Shield plz


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam Rose!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They need to just give 'we the people' and the Real American's theme to Cesaro, Swagger is a total no-hoper at this point.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't fucking wait for Adam Rose!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm still hung up on the fact that Swagger and Cesaro's feud consisted of
> >Cesaro getting a count out victory
> >Jack interrupting one of Cesaro's matches
> that's it that was the feud
> ...


Who knows, maybe he'll screw over Cesaro in the semis, setting up Cesaro-Swagger for ER and RVD-BNB as the final of the IC title tourney, with Barrett going over to face Big E.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Nothing says cool party like hungry hungry hippos.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hungry Hungry Hippos. Cheering up a Rabbit. I'm loving the ridiculousness of these Adam Rose promos.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam Rose lol say hello to Fandango's new tag partner


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Resist said:


> If Ziggler wins we riot


Never thought we'd see this...

Go Barrett!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I LOVE THIS GUY :jbl


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hungry Hippos :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CHEER THIS MAN


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BNB!!!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Am I the only one who's always liked Barrett's theme?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These guys should both be winning. Fuck Sheamus.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can't wait for Adam Rose to come out like 'OOOOOOO BEHAVE!'


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



xD7oom said:


> Evolution vs The Sheild plz


How about the Shield vs Masked Kane and the Ascension?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I like barret but I want Ziggler to win !


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I remember when JBL was my favorite commentator in the company...wha happene?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

looks like barrett is winning since they waited through the break to introduce him instead of having him already in the ring when they come back from break


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett should go over... and too bad Sandow didn't, but I think the WWE has something planned for Sandow and it's not more burials or a release.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

COME ON!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Adam rose :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler! IWC rejoice!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fans chanting "Bad News Barrett" over Ziggler

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler bout to job.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett! !!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler's trunks are badass. Get an HBK vibe from them.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

So Adam Rose is pretty much a hipster, right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wait, some people were (randomly) suggesting Sandow joining the Real American gimmick.

Big Show KOs Sandow and suddenly a match is made between Swagger and Show? I know I'm grasping at straws, but goddamn Swagger deserves so much more than he's gonna get. Sandow, too.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Does anyone else get a gay vibe from Adam Rose? Not that there is a problem with that


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dislike Rose already


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

So can Adam rose hang?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Randy Savage chant?


Y2-Jerk said:


> Dissapointed that nobody has run to the ring or atleast shaken the ropes as a tribute to Warrior.


The Usos shook the ropes, it was just brief. They did it after they did their springboard dives on Batista/Orton.

But yeah, they should've done some more stuff with the wrestlers paying tribute to him, aside from the faces wearing his shirt.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't believe I want Barrett to win.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Angels Will Fall said:


> Am I the only one who's always liked Barrett's theme?


Nope.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shut Lawler up, please.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cookiepuss said:


> I'd rather Barrett win the IC title over Cesaro. He has way more personality out of any of the other wrestlers in the tournament. He'd be a very entertaining IC Champ. *Wouldn't mind seeing a Barrett WHC run either.*


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> So Adam Rose is pretty much a hipster, right?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Seems like discount Russell Bran to me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



sandsaro said:


> Does anyone else get a gay vibe from Adam Rose? Not that there i*s a problem with that*


unk2


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Angels Will Fall said:


> Am I the only one who's always liked Barrett's theme?


I think so


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They ever gonna let this 'Silverdome' thing go?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bad News Barrett chants!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



onlytoview said:


> Dislike Rose already


Right there with you my man


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

As much as I love the one true Based Dolph, AHM AFRAID AH'VE GAWT SUM BAHD NEWZ!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Slowwwwwly becoming interested in Adam Rose


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd sucks ass. And I'm gutted that its come down to these two


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Rock's second IC reign is one of the best of all time


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barett is so awesome


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ouchie


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler with that Foley-esque clothesline into the outside. :banderas


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler tryin way to hard to be charismatic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Wait, some people were (randomly) suggesting Sandow joining the Real American gimmick.
> 
> Big Show KOs Sandow and suddenly a match is made between Swagger and Show? I know I'm grasping at straws, but goddamn Swagger deserves so much more than he's gonna get. Sandow, too.


Why? Nothing Swagger has done justifies the kind of push you want for him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Going to commercial after that? Uhhhh.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Adam Rose sucks already, his old gimmick in NXT was awesome with the tooth necklace around his neck, I have no interest in this gimmick


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DalyaTheTurtle said:


> Seems like discount Russell Bran to me.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao Nailed it!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BoundForMania said:


> Adam Rose sucks already, his old gimmick in NXT was awesome with the tooth necklace around his neck, I have no interest in this gimmick


Eh, the Leo Kruger gimmick was abysmal and it did nothing for him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett will win and then job to Sheamus, I assume.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Back to CommercialMania :vince2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Those glorious CM Punk chants.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Barrett will win and then job to Sheamus, I assume.


They're hyping up Sheamus' hurt ankle. Barrett MIGHT have a chance.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Barrett will win and then job to Sheamus, I assume.


Nah man Sheamus is gonna lose due to his bum ankle they were already talking about on commentary just now...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Barrett will win and then job to Sheamus, I assume.


Sounds about right to me


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Barrett will win and then job to Sheamus, I assume.


Probably with Sheamus then being screwed over in his match with Cesaro creating a feud. I can only dream that they would let Barrett win with and let him ride his momentum turning Sheamus heel or just well.. letting him lose >.<.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why? Nothing Swagger has done justifies the kind of push you want for him.


Have I ever said I wanted a push for him? No, so don't put words in my mouth, you ignorant twat.

I said I don't want him to be buried, there's a difference. I'm content with him being in the midcard, but deliberately cutting a feud that could produce an amazing match for the sake of burying him is STUPID.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Eulonzo said:


> Eh, the Leo Kruger gimmick was abysmal and it did nothing for him.


I disagree and to counter your argument you think this little goofy party guy with a lollipop in mouth is better? 

Wow wrestlings went downhill


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm guessing they are setting up Barrett for another IC title reign


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Barrett will win and then job to Sheamus, I assume.


As much as I like Barrett, I wouldn't mind. It simply means we get two quality matches out of Sheamus/Barrett and Sheamus/Cesaro (where Cesaro wins the tournament :mark


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It makes me sad to think Barrett will win this, just to lose to Shaemus next week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

weren't they supposed to have the 2nd round tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did Cesaro already show up?


----------



## MisterPriceless (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Somebody get a photo of Layla in that new costume, please!?

Oh, and we might get an Evolution reunion tonight?

Barrett? Paige? Layla in a hot outfit. #BritishInvasion


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> They're hyping up Sheamus' hurt ankle. Barrett MIGHT have a chance.


Barrett?! No he doesn't. :lmao 

Seamus' injury is an excuse to have Cesaro win, not Wade fuckin Barrett.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's going to be Shield VS Orton, Tista and Kane tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Punk chants :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did anyone just hear a chant? unk2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like both Barrett and Ziggler so whoever wins is alright with me


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*










BAH GAWD....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Too many fucking commercials for me to be able to get into the match properly argh


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Punk chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*Plot twist:* It's a double count-out and neither of them go onto the next round


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Punk chants fpalm


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Have I ever said I wanted a push for him? No, so don't put words in my mouth, you ignorant twat.
> 
> I said I don't want him to be buried, there's a difference. I'm content with him being in the midcard, but deliberately cutting a feud that could produce an amazing match for the sake of burying him is STUPID.


Seriously, get over it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


> BAH GAWD....


:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And there was the mandatory 5 second CM Punk chant of the night. Seriously why don't they chant it for the whole show or at least keep it going for more than 5 seconds? 

Its like "CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!... ok we're done"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy fuck, the Wasteland is back from the dead! :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BoundForMania said:


> I disagree and to counter your argument you think this little goofy party guy with a lollipop in mouth is better?


Considering he was more over in 3 minutes as Adam Rose than his entire run as Leo Kruger, I'd say yes, personally.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Omega_VIK said:


> Did Cesaro already show up?


Yes, and his match was...forgettable and very low quality, even by non-Cesaro standards.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Y2-Jerk said:


> *Plot twist:* It's a double count-out and neither of them go onto the next round


Or both for a triple threat :woolcock


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn. He kicked out of Wasteland.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So, winner jobs to Sheamus?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

that hasnt been his finisher for forever, why are the commentators shocked


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hate watching Ziggler, his body is so fucking perfect, he's handsome too.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

kicking out of wasteland is awful


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I will always hate the "Wasteland" and I'm so glad he replaced it. It's just as dopey as the WMD.


cmiller4642 said:


> BAH GAWD....


BAH GAWD, KING!! CM PUNK IS BACK!! unk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cmiller4642 said:


> BAH GAWD....


:faint: :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like how the crowd instantly goes from chanting for Punk to be invested in the match again....


Also I can't wait until Triple H sends out 3MB to face the Shield as an attempted peace offering.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Have I ever said I wanted a push for him? No, so don't put words in my mouth, you ignorant twat.
> 
> I said I don't want him to be buried, there's a difference. I'm content with him being in the midcard, but deliberately cutting a feud that could produce an amazing match for the sake of burying him is STUPID.


Maybe they have a reason and a different better direction for ceasro. They clearly want him to be heel so that might be why they are going away from the real American feud. Also swagger could easily cost him next week out of jealously setting up a match at extreme rules. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is awesome chants have lost all meaning at this point


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler overselling for no fucking reason fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett whipping out his old finisher.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

These near falls!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Eulonzo said:


> Did anyone just hear a chant? unk2


"This crowd is clearly behind Sheamus!" :lawler


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"This is awesome" chants... bizarre, but I'll take it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

These are the guys you should be pushing, WWE, you fucking morons.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TaylorFitz said:


> I like how the crowd instantly goes from chanting for Punk to be invested in the match again....
> 
> 
> Also I can't wait until Triple H sends out 3MB to face the Shield as an attempted peace offering.


:lmao

I'd like that haha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd is a goddamn trainwreck.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler and Barrett aren't bad together.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



truelove said:


> kicking out of wasteland is awful


No it's not. Wasteland is a shit move, and it's not even his finisher anymore.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Are they chanting "This is awful"


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barret has improved :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is actually a really great match!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

These fucking fans will chant "This is awesome" for a headlock at this point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> "This is awesome" chants... bizarre, but I'll take it.


well this is the match of the night IMO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Really good match so far


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So Punk chants which are basically boring chants to this is awesome chants


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Finisher Fest? 

Hey guys, Wrestlemania was 8 days ago, k?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wrestling sucks so hard in 2014 the crowd chants "this is awesome" any time someone flops around like a fish, or there are 45 false finishes.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Great Match.

BAD NEWS BARRETT FTW!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you, geek. :barrett


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WHAT A BULLHAMER!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good match!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kersplat goes Ziggler.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BNB with the win !!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BNB FTFW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good match


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barrett jobs to Sheamus


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

this is not awesome. Stop chanting that crap.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Im afraid ive got some bad newssssssss


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man that elbow was sick looking


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Jobber Ziggler


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Barret won!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well Barrett is jobbing to ginger Cena


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

that was a pretty damn good match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good Match. Probably MOTN


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:barrett


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This has been a pretty good match so far, actually what I expected, I hate to see whoever has to lose.
Though I feel equally as sorry for Barrett now, he is the next to be fed to the Shaemuswinslol machine.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hate how WWE tries to act coy and sly about who the "mystery" opponent for the Shield will be. There was a time when the WWE did that and they really did shock you with someone...but it's freaking obvious it's Kane, Orton and Batista. Or Batista, Orton and HHH.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Feel bad for Dolph,

But a Barrett push is good to me


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

#BADNEWSBARRETT


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ziggler made that trash BNB look like a million bucks.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can't wait for barrett's little push to be over and he disappears again


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Thuganomics said:


> Ziggler overselling for no fucking reason fpalm


Meh, what else is new.


Phillies3:16 said:


> This is awesome chants have lost all meaning at this point


Was the match awesome? No, but they usually chant that after big spots and epic moments & near-falls, it's probably not going away anytime soon. And perhaps people actually did find it awesome.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler taking that Bullhammer like a boss (Y)


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yes Barrett


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm actually a huge fan of the Bull Hammer.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This Raw has sucked, who agrees?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

IF YOU THOUGHT ZIGGLER WAS GONNA KICK OUT OF THE BULLHAMMER, I'M AFRAID I GOT SOME BAD NEWS!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That finish was awesome, they almost had me but I knew Barrett was winning due to the bracket.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

decent match, barret to get buried against Sheamus


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The 'This is Awesome' chant standards really have fallen


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler losing to Barrett :jose

Good match though


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

it's amazing how much talent the WWE has in the midcard. even more amazing is how the WWE let's it all go to waste.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The mini push of Barrett is still going strong! :jay2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Mainboy said:


> Barrett jobs to Sheamus


Sheamus hurt his knee, so hopefully Barrett can 'steal' one.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

if this guy gets any further...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

TV MOTY candidate. That was tremendous.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

#BarrettForWWEWHC


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That sounded more like Good News to me, Barrett. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think Barrett should have the "I have some bad news" words come out on his intro/theme


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Who the fuck is the IC Champ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cesero vs Sheamus in the finales


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good match. So many guys can flat out work on this roster.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BNB IC CHAMPION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If you thought that Ziggler was gonna win, then I'm afraid I've got some bad news... :barrett


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



bkfestivus said:


> I'm actually a huge fan of the Bull Hammer.


That's what she said.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleG said:


> Finisher Fest?
> 
> Hey guys, Wrestlemania was 8 days ago, k?


Helped put over both guys.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well they threw that promo together quick


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Masked Kane is back :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ABrown said:


> if this guy gets any further...


Shill post.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That was a quick video package


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This show is quite boring.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> This Raw has sucked, who agrees?


Yeah, major break in the post-Mania momentum.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ziggler jobbing again. :ti


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

MOTN


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Legitimate Question: Has anyone ever kicked out of the Bullhammer?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

so the WWE just happened to have a promo for the return on the big red machine on the very night he goes back to it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So guys, when is the final Intercontinental Matches? On Smackdown or what???


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bring back '98 Kane!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Big red monster return confirmed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Who the heckie are the Shield gonna fight? Obvs. it's gonna be some combo of Orton/Batista/Some Other dude or heck maybe the NWO if Billy Gunn is better. Not expecting anything surprising or worth anything.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love how they already had a video package prepared for the remasking of Kane. #SpontaneousStoryElementFail


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Omega_VIK said:


> Who the fuck is the IC Champ?


Big E.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Give us Kane from 10-15 years ago and yeah.. this package would suffice


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

JR on fire... That's not PG


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So he put on the mask tonight...and they already have a video package for it? Ya. That makes sense.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He's BACK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh my God, ANOTHER Kane monster push? 

Remember when taking the mask off was unleashing the monster?? Well now putting it back on is unleashing the monster....how'd we get to that point?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I would love to see BNB/Cesaro/Ziggler liven up the IC title scene. They have not done much with Big E


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat Kane Promo!!!!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Its almost sad how much of a bitch Kane has become since he first debuted


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is the Kane I know and love


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol i like how they already got a promo for him putting the mask back on.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That promo gave some credibility back to Kane. Pretty sick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> so the WWE just happened to have a promo for the return on the big red machine on the very night he goes back to it.


That quick ass production team!! :vince$


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



almostfamous said:


> Good match. So many guys can flat out work on this roster.


This. Roster is loaded right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Who the heckie are the Shield gonna fight? Obvs. it's gonna be some combo of Orton/Batista/Some Other dude or heck maybe the NWO if Billy Gunn is better. Not expecting anything surprising or worth anything.


Orton/Batista/ masked kane maybe


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh man. That video package reminds me how much potential Kane has.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Solid and fun match, as expected from both guys involved. Happy to see Barrett finally getting back on track to some form of title success. :clap



cmiller4642 said:


> BAH GAWD....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess the semifinals will be on Smackdown.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Loved that, when he set JR on fire. :lol:lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



King Gimp said:


> This show is quite boring.


:ambrose2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh, is it time for Kane to be pushed as a psychotic monster for a couple of months again? How long before he's back to doing comedy? We should bet on it.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

CM PUNK


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Who the heckie are the Shield gonna fight? Obvs. it's gonna be some combo of Orton/Batista/Some Other dude or heck maybe the NWO if Billy Gunn is better. Not expecting anything surprising or worth anything.


DX reunion? :draper2 (NAO/HHH)


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well if it is Kane vs DB then it is going to be Evolution vs the Shield, otherwise why would HHH suddenly forget about Bryan


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Who the heckie are the Shield gonna fight? Obvs. it's gonna be some combo of Orton/Batista/Some Other dude or heck maybe the NWO if Billy Gunn is better. Not expecting anything surprising or worth anything.


An NWO return would be too sweet, brother! lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WWE App Poll: What do you think has Bad News Barrett so ticked off lately?

-Spam E-Mails
-Potholes
-Telemarketers
-Paper Cuts


...Seriously.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane vs Daniel Bryan?

As much as I'm excited for the return of the Big Red Monster, I'm not ecstatic over this match.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So who's teaming up with NAO to face the sheild tonight?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Got some tissue paper ready incase its Evolution


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



King Gimp said:


> This show is quite boring.


OMG WWE do something with the midcards, the people complain, so the WWE make the midcarders the center of the show, and people complain the show is boring


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sin Cara/Mysterio/Khali against Shield :vince2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They should have shown Kane tombstone Pete Rose three times


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

New Kane wont fight Bryan at ER. He should fuck people up for a bit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sp, this is the end of corporate Kane, huh?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan vs Kane at Extreme Rules?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yeah WWE show footage from his shitty 2013 run, not his 2003 run where he was really a monster and set people on fire and tombstone people on steps.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Surely Kane and Ascension vs Shield?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



birthday_massacre said:


> weren't they supposed to have the 2nd round tonight?


No, they said specifically it was just the opening rounds.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

When will the IWC learn, the post Wrestlemania Raw is nothing but a cater job to the IWC who paid their money to see Wrestlemania and Raw the next night. This is now 2 years, maybe even 3 years in a row, all I heard about was how awesome Raw was going to be and how something new was happening. 

And then, bang, back to Hicksville casual crowd USA with the same strange booking, and the same non reactions. It's the same song every year. You bark up the wrong tree if you think WWE will ever change their programming formula that makes them a fortune.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

He better set DB on fire at ER and not just job straight away


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan vs Kane at Extreme Rules?


sounds fucking terrible


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Redzero said:


> Sin Cara/Mysterio/Khali against Shield :vince2


In a dance off.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No more corporate Kane thank god.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Big E.


Lol, I legit forgot.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleG said:


> Oh my God, ANOTHER Kane monster push?
> 
> Remember when taking the mask off was unleashing the monster?? Well now putting it back on is unleashing the monster....how'd we get to that point?


There are myriad ways in which the monster may be unleashed! Myriad!
And when he is unleashed you can be sure he's jobbing to a top babyface damnit!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Solid and fun match, as expected from both guys involved. Happy to see Barrett finally getting back on track to some form of title success. :clap


I actually liked Awesome Truth, crazy R truth was entertaining as fuck :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Right_To_Censor said:


>


:lenny


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Triple h has been pretty absent tonight so me thinks he will be up against the Shield... With Orton and Batista. Evolution incoming


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Sp, this is the end of corporate Kane, huh?


It's really about time. It's been a waste of everybody's time. Nobody was into that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DAMMIT I MISTYPED I MEANT NAO.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ikarinokami said:


> OMG WWE do something with the midcards, the people complain, so the WWE make the midcarders the center of the show, and people complain the show is boring


EXACTLY. There has been more actual wrestling on this Raw then there has been in a long time and people are calling it boring. I don't even think alot of people on here like wrestling they just watch Raw for the storylines.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Kane vs Daniel Bryan?
> 
> As much as I'm excited for the return of the Big Red Monster, I'm not ecstatic over this match.


I sort of feel the same way.. on the other hand, if they really let him get extreme with the monster part... COULD be allright.


Commercial over. Line in the sand time..!!!! :mark:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Kane vs Daniel Bryan?
> 
> As much as I'm excited for the return of the Big Red Monster, I'm not ecstatic over this match.


It's a typical spring time filler feud to keep the champion busy until the summer.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where's my girl AJ Raw sucks with out her


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I really hope if it is Evolution they use the music and the works :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Time for the Shield!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> DAMMIT I MISTYPED I MEANT NAO.



It's better if you go with your original. NAO can fuck the fuck off.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This match better not involve the new age outlaws...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Slider575 said:


> I actually liked Awesome Truth, crazy R truth was entertaining as fuck :lmao


Agreed totally! Fun times!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution time?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Kane's character in a nutshell:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus just drags the entire show down with his constant victories.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

/cue predictable 3 man group


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Those masks :banderas


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Obviously going to be Johnny Ace and CM Punk they're both right here


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Right_To_Censor said:


> ..


those could have been quality gifs. i hate this gimmick.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If evolution's music plays I will mark the fuck out


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That guy didn't throw away his U.S. title spinner belt?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy fuck, Why couldn't they save this for a PPV, such an amazing match up - Batista Vs Sheamus.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ikarinokami said:


> OMG WWE do something with the midcards, the people complain, so the WWE make the midcarders the center of the show, and people complain the show is boring


Well it's it is a step in the right direction, but just showcasing the midcard when it has no existing feuds and just putting out random matches is not what is needed. It is a good start, but They Need Feuds! They Need Stories! Not just a tourney, like I said, it's a start but it needs to be built off of.

Promos.. Mike Time.. Things of that nature..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

NAO are done for the foreseeable future apparently


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ikarinokami said:


> OMG WWE do something with the midcards, the people complain, so the WWE make the midcarders the center of the show, and people complain the show is boring


Agreed. The IC title is my favorite ever, and they're trying to finally make it mean something again after about two years of pointlessness. People need to stop fucking whinging.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution theme please


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Where's my girl AJ Raw sucks with out her


I was a bit surprised by that as well, I was expecting/hoping they would build an Aj/Paige feud towards ER.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Corporate Kane has kind of been all over the place because he has been shifted around due to the likes of CM Punk etc. Would love for him to rather be the Corporate Monster first with a Black mask to destroy anyone that messes with them.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yeah, Kane/Bryan doesn't sound to appealing, sticking the mask back on him doesn't make him a threat. Guessing it will get a stip- Last Man Standing perhaps.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Watch it be the NOA :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sheamus vs Batista on Smackdown so there will be no IC tournament matches on Smackdown I suppose


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Slider575 said:


> I actually liked Awesome Truth, crazy R truth was entertaining as fuck :lmao


I agree. Crazy R-Truth > Rapping R-Truth.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So...

Evolution reunion?
Kane and the Ascension?
Kane and the Outlaws again? :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DEL RIO HhHhHhahahaahahahahahHAHahahah


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh fuck this company lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Shield is going to face like 10 guys.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ADR :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio again fpalm

Edit: what a complete cluster fuck of opponents


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

what...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol ADR.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FUCKING DEL RIO LMFAOOOOOOO


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio? -_-


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Shield's still rocking dem masks.

Marking out right now bros, mainly because I saw The Winter Soldier a few days ago. kada


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Omfg no.....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol wut


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOLLLLLL


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wut?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:ti


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow what a fucking dissapointment


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So it's going to be the Shield vs. the whole heel roster.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck all of this.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They trolled us so hard


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH FUCK EVERYONE IS COMING OUT EVERY HEEL


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Zzzz boring WOW!!!!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here comes the whole roster


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao ADR LOL


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow. What. A. Joke.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Who are fit enough to face against Bane's commando's?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OMG ITS FUCKING WORSE. ADR.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The fuck? :lol:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

guess it'll be Shield vs whole heel roster


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Swagger 

Del Rio

Fandango 

:lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah WWE show footage from his shitty 2013 run, not his 2003 run where he was really a monster and set people on fire and tombstone people on steps.


And electrocuted Shane McMahon's balls with a car battery :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Are you fucking kidding me? like really?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What an awful match that looks like


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Jobber heels doing double duty tonight?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB?

LOLOLOLOL awww shit


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The whole WWE roster?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

3MB!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lmao Del Rio. It's gonna be every heel on the roster.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WTF


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WTF Alberto? Swagger? Fandango? 3MB? :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Threeeeeeeeeeeeeee Eeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmm Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Shield vs a Clusterfuck of jobbers... and Rusev... AND Bad News Barrett!!!


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This sucks.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol del rio


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol so its just a bunch of random jobbers vs the shield? Great...


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

3MB Hype


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ADR Swagger and Fandango 3mb Titus O neil aka The Jobber Heels


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow, this is incredibly awful.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT THE HELL IS DIS SHIT HhHhHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHHA


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They have to fight each other - too obvious. These guys are all lumberjacks.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well this sucks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

3MB getting the most time they've ever had on Raw


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Da fugg is dis shiet......


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

they're pulling a handicap match


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh fuck this shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Jobbers are here!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh God, Rybaxel's mash up theme is fucking awful.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Interesting every heel on the roster vs the shield 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

sigh...


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And Shield still goes over I bet :lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And their opponents...the mid card!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

They're going to make the Shield look like supermen


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rusev to job already


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

well then...


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

where the fuck is Lana?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:ti at just throwing the whole roster at them

this is some TNA type shit


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Send the jobbers OUT :vince2


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I thought Titus was a face. And I'm not feeling this right here.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fandango gives this team credibility


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well... Yeah. THIS IS AWFUL :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Titus o'Neals music is GOAT


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Okay so wait, Kane comes out and saves the Shield or something?


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit is epic :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

We need a hipster name mash of up that 11 man tag team :lol


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What the hell...Oh well at least I get to see adr again


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bring out the jobbers, babeh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol Rusev


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rusev has that face/eyes that cats have when they're doing something sexual and you interrupt


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Shield is about to Cena/Orton this group of heels.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You guys want a better midcard. Then don't bitch if they are used against the main eventers.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

These have to be lumberjacks, makes no sense for Rusev to be in this match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Every heel on the roster? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

the job squad 2.0


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

11 ON 3 :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lumberjacks?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Surprised Miz isn't there


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield to bury all these jobbers lel


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Someone gif Barrett's little dance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Roman Reigns will still beat all of them. :lmao

*ALL OF THEM*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Going to be shades of Cena and Orton kicking the roster's ass.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

11 v 3 ok then...


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rybaxel again!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol just what the fuck


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

All these jobbers lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If I were The Shield, I'd grab a chair and start swinging and once the DQ bell sounds, run like hell. 

But they are too bad ass for that.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

MOAR BARRETT! :mark:

No Sandow.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

odd no wyatts


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

3MB IN THE MAIN EVENT OF RAW


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol so its just 1 opponent at a time? Ok just eliminate each jobber 1 at a time, hows that a punishment?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xobeh said:


> Okay so wait, Kane comes out and saves the Shield or something?


No, more like Kane would come out and finish off the Shield.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol Best for Business!!! :hhh2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where is Sandow!?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well there goes Barrett's push


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is this seriously every midcard heel on the roster? Kind of a sorry bunch...


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Guess Bryan really is on his honeymoon.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Reigns to pin them all


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol What the fuck is going on?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And now the Shield will bury every single underutilized heel (minus Sandow). 

Hhahahaahha
ahahahaha
this RAW is horrible


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Mid-carders these days aren't good enough or over enough to be taken seriously in a main event match. This isn't the Attitude Era.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hey.... At least it wasn't predictable and you didn't see this coming...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

are they really fucking pretending this 11 on 3 match hasnt happened already


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I bet the Shield will still win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Big Guy's theme + Epic trumpets = :durant3

Rybaxel's theme really is jizz-inducing. kada


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Someone has a shit load of continues


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Reigns is slowly having a Rock move set circa 1998.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did anyone else here josh Roberts introduce Barrett as wade Barrett lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

There is going to be some fuckery here, otherwise what a wash this is lol. I imagine Rusev will get a tag and look strong before someone elses music hits


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Terrible idea for a mainevent


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rusev is out? R.I.P Shield.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol @ creative


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is so stupid.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

After a great RAW last week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lmao, that's it? :lol

What a waste of time, staying up for all of this.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sandow getting protected from the burial :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Idk why they threw Rusev in here... Pretty stupid for the development of his character


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

All no problem until....RUSEV music hits!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*"Punk bitch"*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

they should've at least made this an elimination tag or make them run the gauntlet

This is just gonna be a silly clusterfuck


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Love Titus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ryback is all like "YES! I can finally get a win over The Shield!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This is fucking weird :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TJC93 said:


> Reigns to pin them all


Yup fpalm


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did Titus O'Neal just mouth pussy bitch to Reigns.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Plothole! Where the fuck is Lana?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Titus called Reigns a punk bitch...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Reigns to win via superman punch with the other 10 suffering splash damage.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did titus just call reigns a bitch?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh, how Del Rio has fallen HARD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



RustyPro said:


> Well there goes Barrett's push


What push? The days of him being considered a future world champion have been over for 4 years, he's a permanent geek.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



StaindFlame said:


> Guess Bryan really is on his honeymoon.


Yes...yes he is, he has talked about it in multiple interviews


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol @ Swagger and Del Rio standing on the ropes next to each other.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn Titus tossed Seth like a little bitch


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love how the show returned to his status quo.

This is fucking awful :lmao :lmao


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's 4.03am and I am not amused..

Guessing masked Kane comes out to chokeslam some shit at the end.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

they are giving the mid card some love, stop complaining


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Thought Jinder was Austin Aries for a minute on the apron there, did a double take.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't believe Sandow is not here! They just don't want him int he main event AT ALL :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LMAO Ryback


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oorah oorah oorah..punk bitch :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

AMBROSE :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Worst ME ever


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleG said:


> Ryback is all like "YES! I can finally get a win over The Shield!"


:lmao :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ambrose :lol GIF pls


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

how is that even a DQ


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark: DAT SPEAR!!!

:mark: DAT ROLLINS!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And of course it ends in a big brawl. 

Bleh.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, Ambrose has the best suicide dive ever.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn Seth


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lmaooo at Ambrose diving in the crowd


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That needs to be the "Seth Wins LOL" gif when he becomes a huge star.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Brandough said:


> Hey.... At least it wasn't predictable and you didn't see this coming...


you're right, it was kinda funny the theme musics just kept on rolling over and over :lol




Kane in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*






PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

These heels are trying to Royal Rumble 94 Casket Match The Shield!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL, Rollins just Superman'd dem hoes by busting out that somersault plancha from out of nowhere.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ryback had a serious wedgie for a sec there.

His butt was like "FEED ME MORE...SPANDEX".


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy shit, Rollins just Cena'd that whole group of guys


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol What a clusterfuck


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Masked Kane will make an appearance


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Way to bury the entire roster. Rusev too fpalm


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ha ha Ambrose is fn awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*






Just saying.


TromaDogg said:


> Every heel on the roster? :lol


I think you mean every expendable guy on the roster.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cm punk bye good it's cm punk here to save the sheild


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Bryan to come in dressed as Warrior


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What push? The days of him being considered a future world champion have been over for 4 years, he's a permanent geek.


I try to retain some hope, even though it's hopeless.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Was that Terry Cruz barking just now?







:dino


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh.yess


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THAT'S RIGHT BARRETT, BEAT THAT BITCH, REIGNS!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVLUTIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN BABAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OMG mark out there it is


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH SHIT


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

HOLY SHIT EVOLUTION


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bo to save the shield?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YES :lmao


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YES I AM MARKING OUT


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The Evolution Theme. :mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

so where is Cena when this is happening or other faces


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I like this segment


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:3


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FINALLY


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh no it's 2004 all over again


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THAT THEMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YES! EVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!! :mark: wasted on this crowd though


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution holy shit! :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LEL evolution

why no bryan tonight?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution music, crowd goes mild.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fuck me I actually marked just now


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ohh Shit!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution theme!!! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evoluuuuuuuuuuuuuutionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YES!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my fucking god :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

YES!!!!!!!

THE THEME MUSIC!!!!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION!! :mark: :mark: I've missed that theme.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution is a mystery!

FULL OF CHANGE THAT NO ONE SEES!

:mark:


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION IS OFFICIALLY BACK


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THERE IT IS


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION MARK!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hooooooooly fuck.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark: :mark: :mark: DAT EVOLUTION THEME :wall


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



shan22044 said:


> Ryback had a serious wedgie for a sec there.
> 
> His butt was like "FEED ME MORE...SPANDEX".


:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DAT MUSIC


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FUCK YEAH :mark:


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Trips totally reads this thread during raw


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVO EVO EVO!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ughh, Evolution. It's 2003 again. Kill me. I never needed to hear this theme again in my fucking life.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FUCKING EVOLUTION!!


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Damn Triple H, you truly are whats best for business.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That music.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

that was awesome, give the midcard some love, make HHH look more like a jerk


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Marking out EVOLUTION THEME!!!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

ADR just killed Ambrose. EVOLUTION :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

dat theme :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution is a mystery...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

IK MARKING OUT MKTHER FUCKER


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

inb4 Daniel Bryan makes the save


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

OH.....MY


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Omg mark out moment!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*EVO-FUCKING-LUTION THEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:

Where's Flair? lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd definitely has no idea who it was


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTIONNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Here we go.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

'Oh no' was literally King's reaction to Evolution's theme. Can he be fired now?


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION!!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where's Flair?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION!

... lol, no reaction.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evoltuon :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:banderas DAT theme.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

All this time has past and HHH still didn't have time to put on wrestling gear?


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The internet just exploded

:mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution's back. I hope that doesn't mean Triple H is gonna be in the heavyweight title picture all the time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd sucks, I mean really really sucks


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So if Batista is Draz, Triple H is Starlord, Orton is Groot, Stephanie is Gamora...does that make Ric Flair Rocket Raccoon?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fuck that crowd anyway


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

FUCK THIS CROWD


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution? brings back bad wrestling memories as a 9-10 year old.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution except Flair, he drunk somewhere else


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THERE IT ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION THEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Midcard killed SHIELD. Good. Evolution being MEGA-HEELISH. Great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fans at the show give no fucks about Evolution.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuck this crowd to the depths of hell

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh shit music botch lol


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I really expected the forum to crash lol...


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol FAIL


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Music botch


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can't even mark out right now....I hated Evolution with a passion back then


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sound crew botch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evil-ution!

EVIL-UTION!


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution!!


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And the crowd is fucking dead... wtf??? Seriously? Wow..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Da fuck was that noise?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lel 

someone hit the theme a little too soon


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol, Ambrose is lying there dead in the corner.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOTCH!!!! :lmao


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol: batista struggling to get reigns up


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd is literally a hunk of trash.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd consists of women and children who don't even know who Evolution is.


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anyone else notice BNB looked hurt again? His ankle or leg got rolled up on.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Orton and Batista are interesting again


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Haha random guitar chord


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ambrose still selling that super kick


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol Batista pull a hammy


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I JUST CAME


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Where is Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ughh, Evolution. It's 2003 again. Kill me. I never needed to hear this theme again in my fucking life.


:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Is it me, or is Rollins getting the majority of the beatdown?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

this crowd was born in 2004.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

And this Raw is saved :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Music botch


:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This makes me miss Ric Flair a little.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

11 jobbers/heels just earned extra cookies in catering!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fucking awful crowd


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wish the crowd was more into this I mean my pants are drenched right now


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Yes chants? LOL wut?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I thought Batista was about to Kevin Nash on the Giant Powerbomb Reigns there.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Kane about to come out and help the shield

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This dumb ass crowd


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd blows


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Jack Thwagger said:


> This crowd is *literally* a hunk of trash.


:lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd is full of kids and people who have no idea what is going on, what a waste. Put this infront of last weeks crowd and the building would be going insane fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

DAT Batista Bomb sell from Rollins. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Who the fuck wants to see Evolution? Don't blame the crowd. You give them shit, they give you shit. Evolution is one of the most boring stables ever created.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lmao rollings sold that power bomb beautifully


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Batista should just stop bothering with the sit down part of the powerbomb


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rollings sold that Batista Bomb like a fucking BAWSE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lmfao @ crowd chanting yes.

Daniel Bryan is currently consummating his marriage.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wow this crowd really is trash.. Great moment :


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck this crowd. Great segment ad the crowd is bullshit.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Rollins with that awesome BatistaBomb sell.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Ambrose is up......and orton botched it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*EVOLUTION theme.. I just marked out!!!!*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Dat RKO botch!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did they ever do that double team move in 2003?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THIS CROWD IS AWFUL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SICKK sell-job by Rollins on the Batista Bomb! :rollins


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck this crowd to hell, i just marked like it was 2003


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Oh my gawdddddd Seth sells like a fucking 5 star general


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Huh so they DID use the Evolution music so i guess it IS a reunion then lol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol The Shield saves Bryan last week but Bryan is busy consummating the marriage with Brie Bella this week


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"It's like three thugs...... beating up three guys.... after 12 men have already done the damage."

Well yeah, that's exactly what it is. Sick analogy Lawler.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

LOL no one cared when they came out, another no one cares comeback.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Yes chants? LOL wut?


Probably expecting him to make the save.

They don't realize he's too busy porking Brie atm.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

did i hear cm punk ? lol


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Do the people in this crowd know they're... at a wrestling show?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

All about Roman Reigns of course :lol


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Chan Hung said:


> Where is Daniel Bryan?


Yelling at the sound people for almost hitting his music.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

"This is like 3 thugs beating up 3 guys" Jerry Lawler folks....


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Who the fuck wants to see Evolution?* Don't blame the crowd. You give them shit, they give you shit. Evolution is one of the most boring stables ever created.


About 3/4s of this forum does.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

SWEAR TO GOD I JUST HEARD PUNK'S THEME


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why did the audience suddenly get quiet?

Or did they turn it down so you could hear Triple H yelling?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

God I hope Reigns push fails,. He sucks so much ass


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

So 12 years on and Orton and Batista are still HHH's lackeys?

Progression


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Crowd doesn't care. Terrible ending to raw


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Get the sledgehammer!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

believe in Evolution

:mark: :mark:


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Sin Cara to make the save.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Another sound botch!


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BELIEVE IN THE EVOLUTION


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KuroNeko said:


> THIS CROWD IS AWFUL


Duh. half the crowd weren't even alive back in 03'


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BELIEVE IN EVOLUTION


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Please tell me this isn't a one off and at LEAST leads to a SHIELD vs Evolution at Extreme Rules


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

#BelieveinEvolution

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BELIEVE IN EVOLUTION!!! :banderas


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Can't believe this shit crowd I don't think they even know what Evolution is


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Awful sell by Reigns there


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That theme tune


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That theme is awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

*BELIEVE IN EVOLUTION, Y'ALL!*


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

MARKING


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Holy fuck at that girl screaming after Reigns got hit with the pedigree. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Audio crew done fucked up too much.

LOL


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



unDASHING said:


> SWEAR TO GOD I JUST HEARD PUNK'S THEME


Thought i was trippin' hah


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This crowd was just awful :no:


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol reigns eats his first pedigree


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The audio guy is getting fired after this goes off air


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

damn that was a hard hitting pedigree... 

#believeinevolutionyoloswag


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BELIEVE IN EVOLUTION


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Triple H is the man!!!! :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2

All they need is just RIC...FLAIR!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Randy and Batista need to come out in FUCKING SUITS now (Y)


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Setting up Reigns/Triple H. I likez


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cindel25 said:


> Crowd doesn't care. Terrible ending to raw


Why because SHIELD and Bryan didn't win....again. Its good the heels win. Was waiting for this for awhile.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Seriously, that screaming bitch in the crowd needs to STFU already. I know it's the end of the show and all but fuck. :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

RIP Shield 2013?? - April 14, 2014


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This...
Well fuck this
That was terrible


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

if they had those 3 come out to evolution music last week it the crowd woulve eaten it up


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Again, another pointless, boring RAW...poor, predictable ending...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Hace to say it, Reigns take the Pedigree like a champion.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Lol, jesus king's commentary is awful.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



*Eternity* said:


> Sin Cara to make the save.


:mark: :lol


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I am not sure who to BOlieve anymore...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

If only they done this for last weeks crowd.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Did I miss Kane? Wasn't he supposed to come out to the ring with his mask or something like that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



KingLobos said:


> Awful everything by Reigns there


Fixed.


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Do the people in this crowd know they're... at a wrestling show?


There's a crowd?


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Called it last week. So happy to see evolution back.. shit crowd.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

What a finish. That was awesome.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's not Evolution.

It's REvolution!!!

BOlieve!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

In before "OMG GUIZE DA SHLD JST GOT BERRIED!!"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

HHH was checking on Rollins for how he landed on his neck... Rollins has to tune it down some before he REALLY hurts himself!!!


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Awesome,


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cindel25 said:


> Crowd doesn't care. Terrible ending to raw


The crowd doesn't care because the crowd has been awful all night to be honest.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOLIEVE IN EVOLUTION!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It shouldn't have been the 11v3 for Evolutions to come out they should have came out first and had HHH with sledgehammer and Orton/Batista with steelchairs to destroy the Shield.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Horrible fucking crowd!! fpalm 

I agree (Y) (Y)


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bring back wooo the nature boy wooop


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Really enjoyable Raw this week. Only disapointments were lack of Daniel Bryan and AJ Lee but I still really enjoyed Raw this week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution marks are fucking loving this.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Epic there is nothing, and I mean NOTHING, that I like more than stable wars. And we get to see two of the top stables EVER go at it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> About 3/4s of this forum does.


3/4'ths of this forum weren't watching in the early 2000's, then. I remember bloody hatred on Triple H for his insufferable 20 minute promos.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good angle this should be a hot feud. Still though we better get a War Games match as the blow off.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



cindel25 said:


> Crowd doesn't care. Terrible ending to raw


Well let's face it half the crowd weren't even BORN during Evolution's run so you can't really blame them for not going "OMG EVOLUTION YAY". Its only us old codgers who remember them:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

When Line In The Sand hit that instantly took me back 10 years. Classic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

this show def. missed 20 minutes of daniel bryan

they didn't give two fucks about evolution LOL

They are C- players


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

People do realize Evolution was a heel stable right? The crowd isn't gonna cheer for heels


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Present: Orton
Past: Triple H
Future: ? 
?: Batista


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol, Ambrose is lying there dead in the corner.


Dean lay there like a slug, it was his only defence


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*





-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



A7XLP said:


> I am not sure who to BOlieve anymore...


COMMENT OF THE NIGHT! :lmao


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

As an evolution mark I love this


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Evolution is back!!! And no one cares.... Hahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Dr. Jones said:


> So 12 years on and Orton and Batista are still HHH's lackeys?
> 
> Progression


Holy fucking Shit, You dumb mother fucker, they have a common enemy, no fucking shit they were going to team up.

How the fuck are they lackeys? You one dumb mother fucking cunt.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Havent marked as hard as I have these past 2 Raws in a long while


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I'm into this feud. Also gives a great reason to keep Shield together.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Brandough said:


> People do realize Evolution was a heel stable right? * The crowd isn't gonna cheer for heels*


:ti


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think the crowd were more confused, they started chanting "YES!" like they were assuming Bryan was going to make the save not knowing he wasn't there so they were left like wtf.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

THAT WAS AWESOME!! THAT WAS AWESOME!! THAT WAS AWESOME !!


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Fuck, now that was an awesome way to end the show


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Seeing Evolution was badass, though the crowd really really realllllllllly dragged it down. One of the worst crowds of the year Jesus


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 3/4'ths of this forum weren't watching in the early 2000's, then. I remember bloody hatred on Triple H for his insufferable 20 minute promos.


Word, I literally(repeat Literally) fell asleep while watching raw back then, people didn't like it.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> About 3/4s of this forum does.


Well then you enjoy settling for mediocrity, because they were basically Evolution anyways, just without Flair. And sorry, compared to DX, the nWo, the Four Horsemen, The Ministry of Darkness, The Corporation, Evolution was a joke.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good Raw. I didn't expect it to be as good as last week's, but it still turned out to be a good show with the midcard given a chance to shine in the IC Title tournament, Monster Kane return, and Evolution return.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

i marked out.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 3/4'ths of this forum weren't watching in the early 2000's, then. I remember blood rants on Triple H's insufferable 20 minute promos.


Well you know what good for you. I was. And I ENJOYED Evolution tonight. That's how corporate heels should be booked. Conniving assholes who slither in when their opponents are weakened. I ENJOYED RAW tonight (barring the crowd). Midcard focused and decent (not great) wrestling all round and I liked that the midcard beat the SHIELD down.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Why are people shitting on this? Because the heels went over? Evolution is probably the only stable apart from the wyatts that can stand up to the Shield. Want to get the babyfaces over, give them the top heels! 

Just because the crowd and commentary (as usual) was awful doesn't detract from the segment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Brandough said:


> People do realize Evolution was a heel stable right? The crowd isn't gonna cheer for heels


It's not solely about cheering. It's about reacting, period.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anyone ever notice how pointy triple H's nipples are? holy cow.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I think 90% of the crowd had no clue what was going on...probably became fans in 2005


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Ratman said:


> Present: Orton
> Past: Triple H
> *Future:* ?
> ?: *Batista*


You damn right. :allen1


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



BoundForMania said:


> It shouldn't have been the 11v3 for Evolutions to come out they should have came out first and had HHH with sledgehammer and Orton/Batista with steelchairs to destroy the Shield.


EXACTLY. THey really messed that up but it;s still great to see this fued.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I can just imagine a build up to Evolution vs Shield and later Evolution vs The WYATTS!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*






That is all. :mark:


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution looks VERY threatening when they need over half the heel wrestlers to do most of their dirty work before they go in and "dominate" the Shield.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Emotion Blur said:


> :ti



What's so funny T.I.?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Great ending. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Man, imagined IF THIS WAS LAST WEEKS CROWD


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

that SHIELD vs EVOLUTION thing can actually turn out to be great
if it was a long feud also maybe Triple H will add someone young to the group with him playing Flair role 
I don't get why most of you are pitching?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shield>Evolution


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Even in defeat, The Shield are made to look strong. 11 guys soften them up then Evolution picks the bones? Great build.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Good to see them back.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That has to be one of the greatest entrance songs of all time


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

fuck the guy of Wrestling-Network with the Punk theme LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Slider575 said:


> Seeing Evolution was badass, though the crowd really really realllllllllly dragged it down. One of the worst crowds of the year Jesus


Yeah, they need to just stop going to the South. At least for Raws anyway, let them have Smackdown where they can edit in reactions.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 3/4'ths of this forum weren't watching in the early 2000's, then. I remember bloody hatred on Triple H for his insufferable 20 minute promos.


Evolution were shit HHH was at his worst, Flair was washed up, Batista was green as grass, I'd say Orton was the only one worth a shit. Still though I expect this to be a good feud based off what HHH did with Bryan.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's pretty cool to see evolution back, but still kinda meh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Shit show but the end made up for it! :


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The crowd was ok. They were a bit better than I expected considering I had no expectations for them at all.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Anyone else find it weird that Batista wrestles in fuckin Jordans?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Cool seeing Evolution with the theme. Raw really needs to have a better balance between Heels and Faces ending the show standing tall, so this was a good ending to me. Shield is getting beat at Extreme Rules though.

Masked Kane as Bryan's 1st title defense is fine too. HHH, Orton, and Batista don't need to be taking anymore loses after Mania, and there really isn't any other heels on the roster that fit the role of doing the job to Bryan. Hopefully it is some kind of Extreme Rules match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

EVOLUTION IS FOREVER


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I hope the shit crowd doesn't stop them from continuing evolution.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Wrong crowd to do this I guess. Last week would have been awesome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I guess Kane will be re-masking next time!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Arthurgos said:


> I can just imagine a build up to Evolution vs Shield and later Evolution vs The WYATTS!


Wyatt's will be buried by then, Cena's going to end them unfortunately.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

GREAT Raw! #BNB picks up another win and has MOTN with Ziggler. Sandow cuts his first promo in forever and gets more heat than any non-main event heel in a long time (including Heyman), Wyatt kills it on the mic again and saves his segment with Cena, the whole IC title tourney idea, LINE IN THE SAND getting played again, and the beatdown at the end.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I marked ,big time


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Eh. I sort of was expecting more from this RAW to be honest, especially after how awesome last week was. The IC title actually has some sort of build-up right now though so I won't complain too much.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> GREAT Raw! #BNB picks up another win and has MOTN with Ziggler. Sandow cuts his first promo in forever and gets more heat than any non-main event heel in a long time (including Heyman), Wyatt kills it on the mic again and saves his segment with Cena, the whole IC title tourney idea, LINE IN THE SAND getting played again, and the beatdown at the end.


I agree 100%


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ryzombie619 said:


> Well then you enjoy settling for mediocrity, because they were basically Evolution anyways, just without Flair. And sorry, compared to DX, the nWo, the Four Horsemen, The Ministry of Darkness, The Corporation, Evolution was a joke.


Sooo you are saying Evolution is worse than the Corre and Spirit squad?


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



jcmmnx said:


> Evolution were shit HHH was at his worst, Flair was washed up, Batista was green as grass, I'd say Orton was the only one worth a shit. Still though I expect this to be a good feud based off what HHH did with Bryan.


fpalm ofcourse the HHH hating trolls run wild as soon as he appears on screen.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Well im happy. Evolution is back and its going to be a great match at I assume at ER.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DudeLove669 said:


> EXACTLY. THey really messed that up but it;s still great to see this fued.



the show was crap, plus 20 jobbers came out before evolution and buried the Shield, of course they are going to react that way.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> GREAT Raw! #BNB picks up another win and has MOTN with Ziggler. Sandow cuts his first promo in forever and gets more heat than any non-main event heel in a long time (including Heyman), Wyatt kills it on the mic again and saves his segment with Cena, the whole IC title tourney idea, LINE IN THE SAND getting played again, and the beatdown at the end.


THIS. Let the usuals complain. I was entertained. Been enjoying RAW (for the most part) for awhile.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Vince probably backstage like "LOL future is now? Plz, it's all about Cena, Orton, and Batista."


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You're at a wrestling show, you can make some damn noise if you want. I mean, god for-fucking-bid you don't sit on your hands for more than 5 seconds.

You cannot blame WWE anymore, that was a pretty good show and they've been doing great for a while now. It's the fucking crowds full of kids and their mothers who only give a fuck about John Cena that ruin everything. They've gotta go, ban them from entering the arenas.

That piss poor excuse for a commentary team didn't help much either. An Evolution reunion is a big fucking deal and yet they no-sold the whole damn thing like it was nothing.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



StaindFlame said:


> the show was crap, plus 20 jobbers came out before evolution and *buried the Shield*, of course they are going to react that way.


NO. SHUT THE FUCK UP. SHUT THE ACTUAL FUCK UP. DO you know the DEFINITION of that word? Don't fucking try this shit. FUCK NO. BURIED SHIELD!? GET THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Okay so we have revived legitimacy for the IC title, 11 midcarders actually destroyed three potential new stars, Evolution is back to put over The Shield, new stars from NXT are emerging, Wyatt is going to beat Cena at Extreme Rules. As a 10 year member of the IWC, I just have nothing to complain about right now. Good job Vince and Paul.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

lol at people getting mad because the crowd didn't react to Evolution at first. They came around by the end of the segment.

Overall, the crowd was pretty good, it's a big step down from last week's, but that should've been expected. Not one of the best by any means, but definitely not bad.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bad For Business said:


> Wyatt's will be buried by then, Cena's going to end them unfortunately.


No way. Wyatt will beat Cena by escaping the cage so that Cena won't take the pin. The second I heard cage match it became pretty obvious. Extreme Rules should be a good show but it's going to be really predictable.

Bryan beats Kane
Evolution beats The Shield
Wyatt beats Cena
Barrett or Cesaro beat Big E
Usos beat Rybaxel
Paige beats AJ


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

No, this RAW sucked. Evolution is a joke. They are nothing without Flair. Compared to other factions in wrestling, they're not exciting at all. This was another wasted RAW. Another opportunity to show Sting coming down from the rafters, or coming from the crowd with a bat to help the Shield.

Here is why Sting fits perfectly into this whole scenario.

Sting was all about stopping injustice. I watched clips of him recently on youtube coming down from the rafters with a bat in the middle of the ring to take on the entire nWo...THE ENTIRE group himself. He'd be perfect for this. How great would it be for Sting to see the Authority as injustice, and to want to stop it? It's perfect. And night after night, WWE has a chance to bring him out, or at least hint at him, and they don;t.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> NO. SHUT THE FUCK UP. SHUT THE ACTUAL FUCK UP. DO you know the DEFINITION of that word? Don't fucking try this shit. FUCK NO. BURIED SHIELD!? GET THE FUCK OUT.


meant destroyed, but ok, go insane LOL.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

I love how Evolution is still about the future (and a lot of Heel HHH) in how they are feuding with the Shield.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone notice that the shittier the crowd is, the more pro-Cena they are?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> NO. SHUT THE FUCK UP. SHUT THE ACTUAL FUCK UP. DO you know the DEFINITION of that word? Don't fucking try this shit. FUCK NO. BURIED SHIELD!? GET THE FUCK OUT.


The only person that needs to shut up is you. You're completely off your tits.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You're at a wrestling show, you can make some damn noise if you want. I mean, god for-fucking-bid you don't sit on your hands for more than 5 seconds.
> 
> You cannot blame WWE anymore, that was a pretty good show and they've been doing great for a while now. It's the fucking crowds full of kids and their mothers who only give a fuck about John Cena that ruin everything. They've gotta go, ban them from entering the arenas.
> 
> That piss poor excuse for a commentary team didn't help much either. An Evolution reunion is a big fucking deal and yet they no-sold the whole damn thing like it was nothing.


Exactly


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

yeah getting beat down 11-on-3 and then beat down by the top heel faction in the company is so getting buried instead of you know being a heel beatdown of the faces by numbers which has been standard wrestling fare since forever


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You're at a wrestling show, you can make some damn noise if you want. I mean, god for-fucking-bid you don't sit on your hands for more than 5 seconds.
> 
> You cannot blame WWE anymore, that was a pretty good show and they've been doing great for a while now. It's the fucking crowds full of kids and their mothers who only give a fuck about John Cena that ruin everything. They've gotta go, ban them from entering the arenas.
> 
> That piss poor excuse for a commentary team didn't help much either. An Evolution reunion is a big fucking deal and yet they no-sold the whole damn thing like it was nothing.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Every RAW Daniel Bryan isn't on, the crowd doesn't get as amped up as it could. He really does wake up dead crowds, even the worst ones.

If Bryan was there to make the save, even if he'd of gotten beat down as well, the crowd would have been into it.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution should have all came out wearing suits and rolex watches.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



mgman said:


> The only person that needs to shut up is you. You're completely off your tits.


Off my tits? I'm sick of hearing buried this buried that whenever my favorite guy doesn't come out on top. SHIELD buried? You're having a laugh. Other than Bryan they are the most over in WWE right now.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



> Well then you enjoy settling for mediocrity, because they were basically Evolution anyways, just without Flair. And sorry, compared to DX, the nWo, the Four Horsemen, The Ministry of Darkness, The Corporation, Evolution was a joke.


nWo and four horsemen are the only valid stables you can place above Evolution. DX were never meant to be badasses. Corporation and ministry of darkness were all convoluted garbage that had no start/end point.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Not as good as last weeks Raw which set the bar pretty high, but there were quite a few good moments in tonights Raw. Happy to see some effort being put into the IC, now if the US title could have something done with it or atleast mentioned lol. Odd not to see Aj on the show after Paige beat her last week, was really hoping for a build to ER between them.

Loved seeing Sandow get mic time, Barret/Ziggler match, and of course Evolution reuniting


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Stopped watching before/during the Evolution era for a while but used to flick through occasionally, but even I enjoyed tonights reunion, even if the fans did seem dead.

Maybe I should enhance the crowd reaction like I did with the Bellas xD 

Right time to go bed.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bfo4jd said:


> fpalm ofcourse the HHH hating trolls run wild as soon as he appears on screen.


Yes because praising HHH for his work with Bryan, and saying this feud will be good makes me a troll.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



kokepepsi said:


> EVOLUTION IS FOREVER


:ex:

Yeah i marked out i'm NOT ashamed to admit that fact. Expect 99% of members to then have Evolution sigs as soon as the morning light hits.:lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BIG E THA GAWD


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

You people need to give the crowd a break,i bet most of them where expecting for bryan in the show.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Silent KEEL said:


> Every RAW Daniel Bryan isn't on, the crowd doesn't get as amped up as it could. He really does wake up dead crowds, even the worst ones.


I doubt he could've made any difference tonight. Crowd was just shit.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> Off my tits? I'm sick of hearing buried this buried that whenever my favorite guy doesn't come out on top. SHIELD buried? You're having a laugh. Other than Bryan they are the most over in WWE right now.


LOL, so off your tits. You know, it's the internet. And for the record, I'm not the one complaining about the Shield, you're crying to the wrong guy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Evolution is BACK!

Complete the return and bring back Flair! 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

BOlieve in Evolution


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

It's weird to see people marking for Evolution. This stable made me stop watching for a few years...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

That evolution comeback would've been great hearing JR on commentary "EVOLUTION IS BACK BAH GAWD DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT!"


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*










legit marked.

then i was meh due to the shit crowd and shit commentary! needed jr, BAH GAAWD KING EVOLUTION IS BACK


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



jcmmnx said:


> Yes because praising HHH for his work with Bryan, and saying this feud will be good makes me a troll.


You're stupid ass is a well known Triple H detractor in this forum. Don't bother pretending otherwise. Everyone knows of your bias against HHH, everytime a HHH thread pops up in here you come running to post shit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

:lol

Evolution?

The future is now, that new era is upon us.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleHsNose said:


> Holy fucking Shit, You dumb mother fucker, they have a common enemy, no fucking shit they were going to team up.
> 
> How the fuck are they lackeys? You one dumb mother fucking cunt.


You're a real picnic aren't you?


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Great show


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



mgman said:


> Evolution looks VERY threatening when they need over half the heel wrestlers to do most of their dirty work before they go in and "dominate" the Shield.


That's the point. That's the kind of heel Triple H has always been, he has other people do his dirty work, then he acts as if he did it all himself, it's supposed to make him even more hated.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



sheepgonewild said:


> I hope the shit crowd doesn't stop them from continuing evolution.


They are not going to abandon a program that has the potential to run a couple of months because of a shit Birmingham, Alabama crowd.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Another awesome Raw. I can't wait to see where all this stuff is going. I don't remember ever being this excited post-Mania, but there just seems to be limitless options. 
*
Monday Night Raw FULL REVIEW*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Bfo4jd said:


> You're stupid ass is a well known Triple H detractor in this forum. Don't bother pretending otherwise. Everyone knows of your bias against HHH, everytime a HHH thread pops up in here you come running to post shit.


When HHH does something good like his Mania match with Bryan I have no problem saying it's good. This is HHH's best run since 2001 I can't help it if his 2002-2012 was mostly shit.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hou713 said:


> That's the point. That's the kind of heel Triple H has always been, he has other people do his dirty work, then he acts as if he did it all himself, it's supposed to make him even more hated.


Glad you're not denying then that he's about as threatening as a wad of toilet paper.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

This was definitely one of those moments that just needed JR on commentary.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The only problem in having this reunion in front of last weeks crowd is the fact they most likely would have cheered, and WWE want people to see these 3 guys are HEELS who SHOULD get booed not cheered for the hell of it. And yeah i too lived thru the era of Evolution and the only thing that annoyed me was Triple H rambling about nothing for 20 plus minutes. Holy shit that guy could take one line of speech and somehow drag it on for 30 minutes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



mgman said:


> LOL, so off your tits. You know, it's the internet. And for the record, I'm not the one complaining about the Shield, you're crying to the wrong guy.


Then don't fucking butt in if I'm not referring to you in the conversation.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Surprised that I'm more interested in Evolution now than 10 years ago. Where's Flair to bleed and scream though?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Xevoz said:


> Then don't fucking butt in if I'm not referring to you in the conversation.


I'm sorry, I couldn't help but laugh at how idiotic you come off on the internet. U MAD


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Who was the hooded guy Laurinaitis was talking to during the Warrior tribute? Camera only showed that area twice during the whole tribute.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



TripleHsNose said:


> Holy fucking Shit, You dumb mother fucker, they have a common enemy, no fucking shit they were going to team up.
> 
> How the fuck are they lackeys? You one dumb mother fucking cunt.


Lol? Calm the fuck down buddy.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Secueritae said:


> Who was the hooded guy Laurinaitis was talking too during the Warrior tribute? Camera only showed that area twice during the whole tribute.




Phil Brooks


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



mgman said:


> Glad you're not denying then that he's about as threatening as a wad of toilet paper.


No I'm not, that was always (I thought) the source of Triple H's heel heat, that he couldn't really win on his own so he'd use all kinds of outside help, and then pretend that he was just "that damn good" afterwards.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Best Raw ending in years. Nothin like a great heel stable owning the ring.


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

The crowd was fucking shit. Literally no reaction when EVOLUTION fucking came out. If that happened with last week's crowd, that moment could have been fucking epic...


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Bryan vs masked Kane in a Last Man Standing match. #bestforbusiness


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Believe in Evolution


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Superhippy said:


> No way. *Wyatt will beat Cena* by escaping the cage so that Cena won't take the pin. The second I heard cage match it became pretty obvious. Extreme Rules should be a good show but it's going to be really predictable.
> 
> Bryan beats Kane
> Evolution beats The Shield
> ...




Nope ! Cena will go over , funny people are still boliving that Cena is putting over talents. 
Cage match means, that his family cant help Bray , which would mean Bray would beat Cena crystal clear. = will never happen.

And even if Bray wins ( the possiblity is like 0.0001 % ) there is a big chance Cena and the creative team already destroyed the myth of the wyatts. I mean photoshop wyatts heads on female bodys. Get the fuck out of here


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



hou713 said:


> No I'm not, that was always (I thought) the source of Triple H's heel heat, that he couldn't really win on his own so he'd use all kinds of outside help, and then pretend that he was just "that damn good" afterwards.


There's no doubt that he relies on the motif of others doing his dirty work to gain heat, but he's done a better job of looking threatening to people he's feuded with. I think it's important to have that kind of a trait if you want an upcoming match to be interesting. All I see here is them most likely losing in their ER match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Boots To Chests said:


> Bryan vs masked Kane in a Last Man Standing match. #bestforbusiness


Bryan vs Masked Kane in a Inferno Match. *#betterforbusiness*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



the fox said:


> Believe in Evolution


Now all we need is







.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Ladies and Gentleman this is the crowd u get when it isn't full of supposed "smarks" or "marks" hijacking the show. Jesus this is why I cant understand why people complain when crowds are rowdy and try to take over the show. At least when a good segment comes on they show some fucking appreciation. Crowds like this can almost single-handedly ruin moments with their 'hands on their knees' silence.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*

Excited, but I can't at Evolution most definitely main eventing at Extreme Rules over Daniel Bryan. 

May as well give the title to Triple H now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



DGenerationMC said:


> Now all we need is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol nah keep that geriatric fuck as faaaaaaar from Evolution as possible they don't need the guy to be honest. And besides you can only get so much entertainment seeing the crazy old bastard nearly having a heart attack so many times before you just lose interest.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



the fox said:


> Believe in Evolution


Batista is the smallest one lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Flair would lead to Evolution getting more of a face reaction and that wouldn't be good at all.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Secueritae said:


> Who was the hooded guy Laurinaitis was talking to during the Warrior tribute? Camera only showed that area twice during the whole tribute.



When you wish on a star. Shield member if anything. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

No Flair PLEASE.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



goldigga said:


> Ladies and Gentleman this is the crowd u get when it isn't full of supposed "smarks" or "marks" hijacking the show. Jesus this is why I cant understand why people complain when crowds are rowdy and try to take over the show. At least when a good segment comes on they show some fucking appreciation. Crowds like this can almost single-handedly ruin moments with their 'hands on their knees' silence.


That had nothing to do with it.

The fact that they were in ALABAMA was why the crowd sucked. Southern USA crowds suck. Doesn't matter the company.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I know I'm beating a dead horse here, but that commentary during the Evolution entrance was fucking terrible. They didn't sell it at all. JR, Teney, Schiavone... pretty much any announcer in the entire profession would have done better! Get rid of these clowns. They're the worst part of the show and have been for a long time.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



dxbender said:


> That had nothing to do with it.
> 
> The fact that they were in ALABAMA was why the crowd sucked. Southern USA crowds suck. Doesn't matter the company.


That's what I was saying? Casual crowds ruin the product, crowds like the ones in southern USA. Maybe I worded my post wrong but I basically meant that crowds like these ruin segments not "smark-heavy" crowds.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Those Raw seats are never cheap and it annoys me when you see big faces win and they pan the crowd and you see them sat there looking bored on their phones. Why even ATTEND Raw if your gonna have a face like a slapped arse like your sitting through a lecture on why fracking is a bad idea.


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



goldigga said:


> That's what I was saying? Casual crowds ruin the product, crowds like the ones in southern USA. Maybe I worded my post wrong but I basically meant that crowds like these ruin segments not "smark-heavy" crowds.


I swear when you buy a ticket it they should make you take a fucking WWE quiz testing how true of a fan you are. All the smarks can sit in the lower level tv side and all the damn kids and casuals can sit in the nosebleeds. The kids wont even remember the show within a few years anyway.


Of course, I don't really man this. But fuck, these horrible crowds really do ruin it. The atmosphere of people screaming make moments so much more epic. Look at European soccer... their passion and chants... makes the game so much more amazing... same with when wwe is a good cities that have emotions towards wwe....


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Boy, if ever there was a crowd that WWE needed Daniel Bryan to wake up it was this one.




Bfo4jd said:


> I doubt he could've made any difference tonight. Crowd was just shit.


This sounds sensible until you factor in that Bryan has brought dead crowds back to life multiple times in the recent past.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Lawler is such a deadbeat it's pathetic. The guy mails it in for a paycheck. I wouldn't be surprised to learn he's one of the last people to arrive at the building and one of the first to exit it either.

And JBL was a much better commentator in his first run as one a few years ago. Now I don't even know what to say about him.

And Cole still thinks he's doing war reports live from the battlefield. His monotone robotic drone of a voice is enough to make even the happiest of people slit their fucking wrists.


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Those Raw seats are never cheap and it annoys me when you see big faces win and they pan the crowd and you see them sat there looking bored on their phones. Why even ATTEND Raw if your gonna have a face like a slapped arse like your sitting through a lecture on why fracking is a bad idea.


Yup. Also something else that's annoying is when you see them standing up and waving on the camera,looking at themselves on the tron. "Oh look! Someone that's a nobody! Wow you're on tv you're so cool!" ...


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



Secueritae said:


> Who was the hooded guy Laurinaitis was talking to during the Warrior tribute? Camera only showed that area twice during the whole tribute.


I'm pretty sure it was Sandow. I didn't see him anywhere else and it looked like him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

guitarhero4rox said:


> Yup. Also something else that's annoying is when you see them standing up and waving on the camera,looking at themselves on the tron. "Oh look! Someone that's a nobody! Wow you're on tv you're so cool!" ...


It just seems a big waste of money to buy the tickets and go to the show and just sit there looking like your bored WTF. When i go i'm up and jumping around and watching the show on the edge of my seat. Last time i went with a friend the trip from my town to manchester was pretty much nearly 200 quid. No way i'm pissing away that money to sit on my hands during Raw.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Boy, if ever there was a crowd that WWE needed Daniel Bryan to wake up it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right? You would think the Undertaker's streak ended tonight not at Mania!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Missed Raw tonight, will watch it in the morning. Was it a Good/Average/Missable show?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_77731.shtml#.U0y0A164llI



> After Raw went off the air, WWE set up a bonus match of John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt.
> 
> Dark Match: John Cena beat Bray Wyatt via DQ when the Wyatt Family interfered. Cena cleared the ring, then gave the AA to Luke Harper.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> Anyone notice that the shittier the crowd is, the more pro-Cena they are?


I hate to say it but these are the majority of WWE crowds everywhere, even the crowds that boo him. It's pretty much a Disney environment where people cheer for the faces, boo the "evil" heels. That's how they have managed to get so many big crowds, cause they give us a safe product that everybody will enjoy. 

And Vince wants it that way. 

If he wanted great hot crowds like they had the day after Mania, wich was a Monday Night Wars/Attitude days crowd, he would book his shows in a certain way and frankly Cena would be fired on the spot. 

North East crowds are a minority, sadly.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know why the IWC gets carried away each year with the post Wrestlemania Raw. Vince plays to the smarks. It's 3 years in a row now. It's becoming an annual tradition. Vince says hey they paid their good money to come see Wrestlemania so one day a year let's give them an IWC fueled orgasm with everything they want.

Then like clockwork the interest is rejuvenated, talk of a new era, talk of the future being now, and bang, next week comes it's back to Hicksville casual USA and away we go with more of the same. You go right back to a corporate controlled formula that is indicative of a publicly traded company looking for profit than an actual wrestling company.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Feel bad for Cesaro, tbh. His match was lame and the crowd was dead during it.

By God, WWE fix this right now. You did not disband the best tag team in the past two years and bury my favorite talent for nothing.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to Triple H's "Evolution has just passed you by" promo?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Oakue said:


> I don't know why the IWC gets carried away each year with the post Wrestlemania Raw. Vince plays to the smarks. It's 3 years in a row now. It's becoming an annual tradition. Vince says hey they paid their good money to come see Wrestlemania so one day a year let's give them an IWC fueled orgasm with everything they want.
> 
> Then like clockwork the interest is rejuvenated, talk of a new era, talk of the future being now, and bang, next week comes it's back to Hicksville casual USA and away we go with more of the same. You go right back to a corporate controlled formula that is indicative of a publicly traded company looking for profit than an actual wrestling company.


Well...yea.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It'll still be a new era don't worry. All angles set up will be putting over the young stars, some sooner than the others, but that seems to be the objective anyways. Yeah this Raw may have been boring and we can't expect every Raw to be as good as the post Mania one, but the changing of the guard is definitely happening.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oakue said:


> Lawler is such a deadbeat it's pathetic. The guy mails it in for a paycheck. I wouldn't be surprised to learn he's one of the last people to arrive at the building and one of the first to exit it either.
> 
> And JBL was a much better commentator in his first run as one a few years ago. Now I don't even know what to say about him.
> 
> And Cole still thinks he's doing war reports live from the battlefield. His monotone robotic drone of a voice is enough to make even the happiest of people slit their fucking wrists.


I don't think I can take those 3 anymore! I used to defend King but now it's just getting too horrible, there is no redeeming quality to him being in a seat there anymore. Cole showed a little life at WM 30 and just as fast it's gone again. JBL tries way too hard to ride somekind of tweener line, which I wouldn't mind, but paired with Lawlers recent inane drivel it is becoming somewhat distracting.

Send the 3 of them away for Raw, Get us Regal, Booker T, and well, I can't think of a heel commentator that would fit well right off hand, but Hell's bells there has to be one someone can plug in.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

JBL would probably work great with Booker and Regal.


----------



## Aaru Bui (Jan 10, 2006)

Boots To Chests said:


> Does anyone have a link to Triple H's "Evolution has just passed you by" promo?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Aaru Bui said:


>


I appreciate it.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I cannot believe that cena was allowed to cut that promo...like seriously dude? watch how next week he'll be scared of the wyatts and splashing water on his face...what a damn joke. hell wasn't last week he was cowarding out the ring? wtf is going on you got bray cutting a deep ass promo too... pair him against someone worth his time ffs

oh yeah and the crowd sucked too. they couldn't have pulled that off last week.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Evolution coming out was awesome but the crowd and the commentators ruined the segment. Crowd was so fucking quiet that I'm sure 95% of them didn't remember or had no idea who Evolution was....


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

If Bryan was there, that crowd would of went from zero reaction to the Attitude Era in record time.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm excited to see what they do with this Kane/Bryan thing. It could be well done.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Scott Hall to replace Lawler.
Regal to replace JBL. Let's tweet Vince and demand it!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This show was just average. It had it's good points but it also had stuff I didn't care for. I liked that there was an IC Title #1 Contender Tournament. This helps make the Title feel prestigious. Although I wished they still had a King of the Ring tournament too whenever I see a bracket. The Paige/Alicia Fox match was okay although Paige didn't have much of a reaction. I didn't enjoy Cena's promo and thought it wasn't funny. This is what they have to resort to. Bray Wyatt was amazing as usual with his promo though. Lastly, the reunion of Evolution. It was bound to happen and it finally did. Too bad the crowd was dead silent for it. We've been seeing a lot of stables lately so I don't mind this reunion at all. It's just missing Ric Flair. Feels kinda empty without Flair.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lana could at least learn that one lint in Russian with no American accent. I know most people who watch WWE don't understand Russian, but for the sake of her character. Her gimmick is a Russian and she can't even speak Russian. WWE could have hired someone from Russia or at least someone who speaks the language.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

fucking Evolution theme hits and the crowd is sitting on their hands. fpalm Why do they continue to have RAW in ******* cities I don't know.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wagg said:


> fucking Evolution theme hits and the crowd is sitting on their hands. fpalm Why do they continue to have RAW in ******* cities I don't know.


Evolution has been dead for so long, nobody cares. 

If anything people cared more about D-X than Evolution since D-X happened when pro-wrestling was at its peak. 


I do not want to see The Shield get beat down by a bunch of has-been superstars. 




Would have been awesome if someone who wasn't a drone to the "Authority" came out to assist. 

There were so many factions during the Attitude Era that these type beat downs weren't possible. 










Back to the Future meets RAW

How awesome it would have been last night if when the newly reformed Evolution began to beat down The Shield, D-Generation X music hit and suddenly the fan favorite D-X members X-Pac, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Triple H with Chyna came down to the ring to defend The Shield. 

:faint:


----------



## Micknsiv (Nov 24, 2013)

HereComesTrouble said:


> Evolution coming out was awesome but the crowd and the commentators ruined the segment. Crowd was so fucking quiet that I'm sure 95% of them didn't remember or had no idea who Evolution was....


I know it's been said hundreds of times before, but something seriously needs to be done about the commentaters. All three are fucking atrocious. And that's probably an understatement. The return of Evolution was a big moment, not that you would have known judging by the commentaters. Not an ounce of passion from any of them. It puts me off watching quite frankly.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Molfino said:


> Missed Raw tonight, will watch it in the morning. Was it a Good/Average/Missable show?


Definitely not missable, there's a new tournament for the IC and Evolution comes back. Other than that....well fuck


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

For anybody hoping that Ziggler would finally be given an opportunity to shine on television, I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS. :barrett


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

That whole photos thing Cena did was just awful and I lol'd at Barret trying to get people to chant Bad News.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

I marked the f*k out when line in the sand started playing. Felt like my childhood came rushing back at me with a giant wave of nostalgia!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, awesome pop for Paige! DAT SCORPION CROSS LOCK. :mark:

LINE IN THE SAND. :mark:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Cena and i always defend him, but fuck me his promo was fucking awful. Hated it, they've turned this feud into a fucking joke after 10 minutes. They did this before Mania before realising it was a bad decision, why'd they resort back to the unfunny cheesy Cena? Especially as he looked so scared on last week's Raw and SD. Bray saved it at the end but schizo Cena just isn't working.

EDIT: I really should have waited for the promo to end


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jizzed in my pants during " Line In The Sand "


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good RAW, shit crowd.


----------



## Lesta_UK (May 17, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Good RAW, shit crowd.


Was it a good RAW? 

What did I even miss? 

I fell asleep round about when The Bulgarian dude came out.

Last I recall, it was just a pointless bunch of matches that you can get on any other Wrestling show, from any other promotion; independent or otherwise.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Evolution was awesome!

Paige has brought some life into the Diva division for me..

Masked Kane? YES PLEASE!


----------



## SludgeHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't followed WWE for a good few years but I checked out Wrestlemania and have been glued to Raw since. OK, that's only two shows but still. Last time I watched WWE the matches were so tedious, nothing but fake punches and the occasional suplex or scoop slam. I thought last nights episode was fantastic. A few observations by a potentially returning fan:

- Great back and forth action in many matches. Tonnes of moves, dives and even moves on the outside. Yes, I'm a "movez" guy.
- Cool tournament for the IC belt, though the overuse of the word 'prestigious' did begin to grate.
- If given room to breathe, RVD vs. Cesaro (stupid name) could be something of a dream match for me personally. 
- Bray Wyatt is like a modern-day Raven by way of Point Lookout (Fallout 3 reference).
- Even the announce team looked like they were having fun.

Overall great stuff, and with the hopefully imminent debuts of so many other wrestlers I really dig here's hoping it's onwards and upwards.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Thoughts on RAW:

- The Warrior tribute was nice and was very touching to see some of the wrestlers like Natalya and Cody Rhodes visibly upset
- Seriously pissed at the way they screwed one of the hottest acts in the Rhodes Brothers
- About time they get something going with the IC title; I really want to see a Sheamus/Barrett/Cesaro match :mark:
- That Paige/Alicia Fox match didn't convince me thus far of anything better in the division; maybe it was the wrong pair but it seemed really off-kilter to me
- That POP for the Shield
- Interesting to see the numbers game turned on the Shield, hopefully now they'll go through all the heels in a rampage tour

Overall it wasn't bad, but not something that was very captivating either


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Not having Daniel Bryan on was a bit silly.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ugh Paige...just wanna hnnnng


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Felt that they should've given more hype to Paige's win and had her speak about it other than on the pre-show. It was treated like just another divas match. They need to make the fans who don't her know who the fuck she is and give her the chance to standout the way she has in NXT. No comeback from AJ too was surprising.

Some of the IC tournament matches were pretty solid. Dolph/Barrett was pretty damn good. Hoping Bad News takes out Sheamus but I'm calling a Sheamus/Cesaro final.

Evolution reunion was done well other than the commentary issues already mentioned.

Cena's cheesiness had a reason this time, setting up what should be pretty special at Extreme Rules.

What the hell Cody & Goldust have done backstage and to creative I don't know. Jobbing to Rybaxel.fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy shit can someone for the love of JBL tell Cena he IS NOT FUNNY...christ i was literally face palming at how goddamn awful he is at being funny. I was shocked Bray didn't just walk out in disgust at once again Cena buries his gimmick.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> Not having Daniel Bryan on was a bit silly.


He was on his honeymoon, what do you want? He's had his wedding booked for months, long before they made the decision to run with him as champion.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Enjoyable Raw in my opinion.

- The tribute for Warrior was good, they didn't overdo it. Video packages here and there were a nice touch.
- IC title tournament shows the prestige of the title lol. Was it ever announced they would have a tournament? There's a couple good names in there like RVD, Del Rio and Sheamus so atleast they put somewhat of an effort into it.
- Paige/Alicia Fox was decent, Paige didn't look very convincing but still better than most of the other diva's.
- "Lets go Emma" chants. :mark: Too bad it was just a minute match and she lost, but still it's cool to see her get some crowd support.
- Evolution back is pretty cool, excited to see how their fued with The Shield will go.
- Even Cena's promo didn't annoy be that much, he had some pretty funny jokes actually.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Was a pretty good show.

-Enjoyed the IC title tournament.
-Return of Evolution
-Masked Kane

however the crowd really didnt do the show justice. The pop for Evolution was face palm material. awful.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd sucked major ass


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Evolution :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Things are happening, story lines are progressing every week... WWE is going well.

Bringing the prestige back to the IC belt now that the WWE WHC has been unified is a great idea. I can really see this being Cesaro's tournament. I've touched on it several times I. The last week, but the pairing of Cesaro and Heyman was a confusing one from a face with a heel manger standpoint, and it really rang true this episode. Heyman came out and gave a big heel promo about breaking the streak which killed any face reaction for Cesaro... What's worse is he has no entrance music. Even when he wins. At least giving back his old music which I really liked.

Paige vs Fox was awesome. Those three back breakers by Fox were great. It was quite a vicious fight between these two, great to see.

I was hoping for Swagger to beat Sheamus, and the finals be Cesaro vs. Swagger, but of course Super Sheamus wins again. Boring. The Cesaro Sheamus final will be a good match though as we know this will be the final. Marked out for Barrett continuing his wins, and of course No Job Rob beats Del Rio. With Heyman managing Acesaro we could actually get some interaction between the former Heyman guy RVD during this bracket match.

Don't really care for Evolution but they will make the Shield when they job to them. Shield will go over and cement themselves as main eventers.


And then there was the Cena / Wyatt segment. Last week everyone creamed themselves over the Heyman promo, my personal preference is that Bray's promo tonight was better... Then the segment is ruined by Cena. Cena is very confident and fluid on the mic but his jokes just ruin any story. Is it his fault or creatives? I don't care, Wyatt is yo be feared not laughed at and Cena just no sells it. Ruined the moment, and makes Cena not entertaining at all.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Boring Evolution is back fpalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't say I really enjoyed Raw that much. IC Tournament matches were pretty solid I guess but I did feel like the show was a chore to sit through at times. 

Evolution was pretty cool and it seems pretty clear that they're going to wrestle The Shield which is really cool. It's just a shame that this means Bryan is going against Kane at Extreme Rules. While it means a successful title defense for Bryan I can't say I'm thrilled with the match.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I think overall the show was good. It dragged in a few spots but the ending was fine. Best part of the night for me was Layla dancing with Fandango but that just personal opinion. 

For everyone saying that the crowd sucked. Of course it did. It was the second raw after Wrestlemania. Things are back to normal


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So we are getting Cesaro/Big E for IC title, Cena/Bray cage match, Evolution vs The Shield and Daniel Bryan vs Masked Kane no dq for the title at Extreme Rules. 

That's not a bad card to be fair, add a divas title match and some kind of multi-man tag match and it's a very good card actually. The Kane re-masking adds a different dynamic to Bryan-Kane and we all know at least Bryan is going over and the crowd will be hot for it. 

Then we have Cena-Bray and i am praying Bray goes over this time. Cena said in his promo ''Give me another push, no one wants to see that'' breaking the fourth wall and i hope to fuck he puts Bray over here. 

The Shield vs Evolution won't be a one ppv feud so i don't expect Shield to win this first one. I expect them to go over in the next PPV following it though as i imagine we can get enough mileage out of this to last even into a third match Decider. 

And i imagine Cesaro will go over Big E in the conclusion to this intercontinental tournament story and bring back some prestige to that belt in the process. 

Looking good so far i have to say. Raw on the whole was decent. No pop for Evolution was kind of disappointing but ahh well they got plenty of heat in the closing segment. Some good matches and storylines progressed fairly well.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Raw was fine. I don't understand why people are saying WWE have gone back to shit again after the awesome RAW last week! The crowd was the only bad thing about this weeks RAW, oh and no D-Bry. 

The IC title tournament is great and hopefully WWE will make the IC title great again. Sheamus/Barrett and Cesaro/RVD could be potentially amazing matches next week. 

Masked Kane vs Daniel Bryan at Extreme Rules will be good if its a gimmick match like a street fight. 

EVOLUTION VS THE SHIELD!! Can't comprehend why people wouldn't be excited as hell about that match! So the crowd didn't pop as loud as the IWC hoped... Feud ruined! The crowd ruined the whole feud! WWE sucks again... get over it! Other crowds will do the feud justice. Also The Shield being pushed the way they are is beyond epic! The only thing I would like to see is more shine for Rollins and Ambrose rather than it always be Reigns getting the good offence in. 

Next week we could easily see The Shield 'Occupying' Raw and getting revenge on the 11 guys in that match before going after Evolution.. Yes Please!

There is still a lot to look forward to right now in WWE!


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't get the Paige hype at all.  She's not that amazing. I don't hate her but I don't see how she's the next big thing.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> Can't say I really enjoyed Raw that much. IC Tournament matches were pretty solid I guess but I did feel like the show was a chore to sit through at times.
> 
> Evolution was pretty cool and it seems pretty clear that they're going to wrestle The Shield which is really cool. It's just a shame that this means Bryan is going against Kane at Extreme Rules. While it means a successful title defense for Bryan I can't say I'm thrilled with the match.


This is Brian Danielson. The best pro wrestler in the world. The match will be good. The Evolution/Shield probably won't. Batista and Orton also look like goofs being under Triple H at this stage. [email protected] Orton. ..this guy is a real joke. Keeps saying that line about being the greatest star of any generation. When has any great star after having 8 or 9 World titles been under a 45 year old relic who used to be Rock and Austin's bitch? Come on....


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

G-Mafia said:


> I don't get the Paige hype at all. She's not that amazing. I don't hate her but I don't see how she's the next big thing.



It's just been 2 weeks..wtf. haha. She has had no promos....no 10 minutes matches...you can never gauge anyone on the big stage except after the first 8 months because sometimes the booking is so fucked up in this Cena loving, ass smooching era.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

As expected, last week's RAW was great, this week's RAW sucked. All this week's had going for it was a good promo from Bray, ruined by Cena. Kane teasing a return was kind of interesting, but not something we haven't seen a million times before. Evolution reforming fell flat. The IC title tournament didn't have even one match that wasn't easily predictable.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> It's just been 2 weeks..wtf. haha. She has had no promos....no 10 minutes matches...you can never gauge anyone on the big stage except after the first 8 months because sometimes the booking is so fucked up in this Cena loving, ass smooching era.


True. And she was good on NXT. She just hasn't made a good first impression on RAW. Hope she can turn that around.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

fvhvrivbrnkdfvkinnvfdnvnfdhnd


*EVOLUTION!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Solid show nothing special, Birmingham crowd was fucking dead for me.

Paige has breathed life into the Divas division no doubt, finally interested and showed a little glimpse of how good she can be.

Cesaro will no doubt win the IC title, IMO.

Cena and Wyatt was a strange segment typical Cena resorting to the whole making fun of others, other then that Wyatt did well and responded well. His so talented, can't wait for their match, Wyatt must win.

That ending was fucking amazing, why why why did it have to be in such a horrible city. They were teasing Evolution all night, the Shield get beaten down by 10 men and after what 10 or so years Evolution's music hits and the crowd do nothing? Fucking hell, imagine that in a city like Chicago, Philly, NYC would have added so much to it.

Anyways I love the ending so good to see this happen, gonna be one epic ride of 2 of the most powerful factions in history, brace yourselves.

Interested and very excited about Kane going masked again, is he going for the title?


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes Era said:


> It's just been 2 weeks..wtf. haha. She has had no promos....no 10 minutes matches...you can never gauge anyone on the big stage except after the first 8 months because sometimes the booking is so fucked up in this Cena loving, ass smooching era.


I watch NXT. I've seen her plenty of times. I still don't get the hype.


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

I was expecting Sheamus/Barrett. When are we gonna see it?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been waiting for a real Evolution reunion for 9 fuckin years. That cop out on Raw's 15th Anniversary doesn't count.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The fact that we can get Cesaro vs Van Dam and Sheamus vs Barrett in the semi finals of the IC #1 contendership tournament :banderas :banderas

Or that we'll likely get Cesaro vs Sheamus in the final kada kada

All three matches should be awesome.

I must say it's great to see a tournament for the right to face the IC champion and the fact that the tournament will only end on the go home show. Makes the title seem important and hopefully they treat it with more respect from here on out.

Really want Cesaro to get the IC strap coz nobody will sell the importance of that title as much as Paul Heyman. And being paired with Heyman will also mean the IC champ will get more TV time and won't be buried.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Shield has 99 problems but a bitch ain't one.:cheer


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

GrapplingAddict said:


> I was expecting Sheamus/Barrett. When are we gonna see it?


Next week.

Outside of the fact Sheamus is most likely going to win, I'm really looking forward to the match, more so than the other semi final match and the potential finals of Sheamus/Cesaro. While Cesaro is a much better in-ring worker than Barrett, Barrett/Sheamus always have clicked a lot better imo and that chemistry is ultimately why, if I have to put money on only one match of the tournament to be a potential TV MOTYC, it's Barrett/Sheamus.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess the tournament is a decent idea. But they can't just have a run-through without any drama to really create the importance of the title. Big E is a big fucking geek with the title - and after watching the Warrior 7 hour DVD I have even less respect for him. They need to show promos and actually sell how important that title is to people and not just go through the rounds, win and go yay. 

Bring in the past holders of the belt. Show their victories etc. Hype the fuck out of that shit. The WWE knows how to do it (especially since they can do it in their own DVD's), but I don't know why the fuck they don't do it on live TV anymore.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Boring tournament, crap Cena promo and a shit crowd.

Roll on January.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

get hogan out said:


> Boring tournament, crap Cena promo and a shit crowd.
> 
> Roll on January.



Great tournament, funny Cena promo, awesome ending. Shit crowd.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Through good content and bad content...the crowd were consistently abysmal.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I marked the fuck out during "Line in the Sand".

Time for Evolution to teach the Shield how to properly beat down people and show them who the real bosses are :mark::mark:

The segment was great but GOD, the crowd was absolutely awful !

But you know what was even worse than this crowd ??

The announcers and particularly Lawler. I suppose you remember how he used to drool over Evolution ten years ago.....

Damn I miss J.R

:ambrose2:reigns:rollins I'm sorry guys, 

but rton2:batista4:HHH2 have passed you by :cool2

Seriously, It's great for the Shield. To get over, they need massive heels and what's better than the biggest heel stable of the 21st century as well as one of the greatest faction of all time.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tourney for the IC title? Sounds good, I just hope meaningful feuds can develop as a result of this instead of everyone going back to doing fuck all after the tournament is over. It'd just be lazy booking meant to garner minor interest in the short term but eventually leading up to nothing. Also, can they give Cesaro a theme already. Shit looks so awkward when he comes out to Heyman babbling. :lol

Rusev squash match? It's pretty sad as he's actually great in the ring but yeah, just what we need, the 76452627th guy with a foreign heel gimmick. Yawn.

The Divas match was actually decent. We need more of this and less of the shitty tag matches with women who have no business being in a ring whatsoever. But it'd have been nice to see Paige gain some more offence as the champ because she is much better at playing a dominant champ instead of being the underdog. But I guess for storyline purposes she's still nervous at finally being on the main roster and still just trying to find her feet. Hopefully, as the weeks go by we finally get to see the more dominant and aggressive side of Paige emerge.

John Cena vs Wyatt promo. Oh good, Mr bipolar at it again. Are you fucking scared of Wyatt or not? You fucking make fun of his clothes, weight and even display some retarded photoshopped images on the tron, yet this is the guy that was supposed to tarnish your legacy a few weeks ago? This whole feud has been an utter fail from the start, goes from being threatened by Bray one week to mocking him and making him out to be a complete joke the next week. Bray definitely has to go over CLEAN if he wants to avoid looking like an absolute joke from this point onwards.

The Shield vs Evolution segment was great. Not that seeing them get decimated for a second time was great, it's just that it's a great sign of things to come. I can't wait to see The Shield gain their revenge on all those jobbers involved in the handicap match. It'll probably start on Smackdown as there are so many guys to go through. Hopefully this will escalate to a match at the next PPV.

Overall, decent show all round. Obviously nothing can top the post Wrestlemania crowd so I wasn't expecting them too. Things are still looking good, less hope they don't fuck this all up.



G-Mafia said:


> I don't get the Paige hype at all. She's not that amazing. I don't hate her but I don't see how she's the next big thing.


I don't think you can judge fairly after 2 weeks. 2 months from now? Then you're talking.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, how amazing was that to hear that Evolution theme again on Raw. Great they're back.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I've seen a lot of Vince over the years, but I don't think I've ever seen him look this old and sad ... He looks nearly devastated.


----------



## Wade Bryatt (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks like they can't make two good shows in a row. They make an almost perfect show, only to screw everything up at the next one.

This RAW was a complete joke. Boring matches, Show squashing Sandow, super sheamus is still super sheamus, shitty crowd, Fandango vs Santino #102498209, awful main event, Rusev is now a corporate sellout, and Bray's career & credibility have been buried and destroyed beyond recovery. Good job WWE.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Poor Vince  I dread the day he dies tbh will be very difficult to watch wrestling after that


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MARKED LIKE A LOON FOR DAT THEME 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I swear Line in the Sand just makes everything a million times more badass. Even the way they all walked on to the stage was fucking badass purely because the theme was playing in the background. I would have preferred they held off on this and we got Hunter/Bryan II and yeah, I'm a bit miffed about that. I still hope we see the rematch between the 2 some day but I guess they don't want HHH eating 2 straight losses back to back and I get that. He can't be this big omnipotent heel if he keeps getting beat all the time. That's why I see Evolution picking up the victory here and then the Shield boys will get them back at the next PPV. Remember, all 3 Evolution members were beaten on the same night by the same guy. I don't think it's a bad thing if they win here tbh, so long as Shield come out of it all looking better at the end. 

But yes, DAT FUCKING THEME. If we get to hear it, even for the next 3 weeks or so I'll be happy. The Kane stuff also has my interest. Bryan/Kane looks obvious. I can work with that. 

Decent show overall. I look forward to next week.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Great tournament, funny Cena promo, awesome ending. Shit crowd.


Cena's Rock impersonation isn't funny. It's sad.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Wade Bryatt said:


> It looks like they can't make two good shows in a row. They make an almost perfect show, only to screw everything up at the next one.
> 
> This RAW was a complete joke. Boring matches, Show squashing Sandow, super sheamus is still super sheamus, shitty crowd, Fandango vs Santino #102498209, awful main event, Rusev is now a corporate sellout, and Bray's career & credibility have been buried and destroyed beyond recovery. Good job WWE.


Show squashing Sandow was lol and owned. At least Sandow showed some signs of life, and that they might actually do something with him.

As per the Cena promo.. I quite liked it. Particularly the line about his push and his working in of Roll Tide, which actually sounded sexually explicit in the way he used it.

The rest was pretty forgettable.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Solid show nothing special, Birmingham crowd was fucking dead for me.


lol.. sad there were no CM Punk chants? :>

In all seriousness.. ya.. it was pretty dead.. but that's probably because the crowd was probably eating for most of the event. It is Alabama, after all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

No fucks to give about Evolution and definitely no fucks to give about Masked (OMG!!!11) Kane, even though that character is best known recently for having beat box segments with Daniel Bryan and getting his ass handed to him by The Wyatts.

Pretty lacklustre show, although I like the idea of a tournament as it actually gives some midcarders something to do. Sandow once again was treated like a non-entity (what the fuck is this all about?) and LOL SHEAMUS WINS but the Cena/Wyatt segment was awesome (minus the jokes) and The Shield are now thrust into the main event.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> MARKED LIKE A LOON FOR DAT THEME
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


I know man, the Evolution (Motorhead) theme is amazing.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The first time I've been at home from Uni on a monday in 4 months and I forget to record the damn thing on Sky, never the less watching on my grainy laptop was well worth it to see that ending.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

I liked Bray Wyatt's promo especially when he started talking about throwing knives haha.

Not any real good matches though, only other interesting was masked Kane coming back.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

I also would have rather seen Cesaro v RVD in the finals match rather than the semi. I was kind of hoping for a RVD/Cesaro feud that would go into summerslam.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Those split second instant adrenaline boosting sound botches at the end where absolutely 100% on purpose. Just more trollin by the E.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked the show a lot, loved the concept of the IC tourney but some of the matches were rushed. They could have done the entire tournament with longer matches had they cut everything else. I like how they are making an effort to elevate the IC title again, just makes me long even more for them to unify the US and IC titles. Ambrose is doing absolutely nothing with that title so what is the point of even having it?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the tourney for the ic belt is a good idea. filling it with quick and/or shitty matches was the bad idea that ruined it. should treat the ic belt like they did the world heavy title from now on. otherwise it's just another meaningless belt.

also surprised they didn't have swagger and cesaro face each other in the first round or later. that would have made sense to everybody, but the idiots in charge.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

This crowd was fucking horse shit


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

For me it's interesting to see how much I don't care about RVD anymore. I fast fwded his match as I knew he would win with his mailed in same match he has done for ten years. He used to be one of my favourites. I hope Ceasro swings him into the titantron.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank god they let Cena do his 15 year old highschool kid comedy routine this week and not last week as he'd have been absolutely slaughtered for it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Just because a crowd is bad, doesn't mean the show is bad. Same vice versa.

Anyways, a decent show. Maybe an above average show. Love how people are trying to be white knighters and say "Haha you fell for it! There is no new era! Youz all stoopid derr!"

Yeah, because every RAW is going to be good (especially in today's WWE) right? Sheesh. But loved that we got an IC title contender tournament. I call it being Sheamus and Cesaro in the finals in where Cesaro will eventually beat Big E for the title. Paige got some nice shine with her match with Fox tonight. Love her submission finisher.

Fuck John Cena for that abortion of a promo. Bray has been killing the mic and his matches have become must see TV and yet Cena feels since he's Cena that he doesn't need to sell the fact that Bray is a big fucking deal. I was loving Cena's selling before the Mania match and during it but now it's back to unfunny, forced, watered down John Cena. Nice. And way to continue to make Bray look like a nonfactor in this feud still. He really needed that Mania win and now we know why. If he loses to Cena at ER :ti

Loved the ending, despite the crowd and fucking awful commentary ruining it. I like that the obvious overbearing heel roster beat the shit out of the Shield, making them human and genuine instead of indestructible. This is how your faces should be during the build up. I marked when I heard LINE IN THE SAND and Evolution adding the finishing touches made it a good ending. The Shield are going to look like a million bucks (if not already) once they are put over in this feud when it ends.

So, a pretty above average episode of RAW. The young guns and new faces (Shield, Wyatts, Cesaro, Paige, Barrett, Bryan) were made to look good or legit as the new era approaches on. It's still clearly a new direction into that era. Don't let your perceptions of this show tell you otherwise.

RIP WARRIOR


----------



## m00m00m00 (Mar 3, 2014)

Decent show nice they are trying to build up the ic title again. What bothers me you got ex heavyweight champs like swagger, del rio, sheamus all going after the belt. When its the title they should have been going for and feuding over in the first place. 

I enjoyed most of the matches the ziggler, barret one was the stand out for me. Sad that swagger lost though, surely Cesaro and swagger should have had a match at some point in the tourny 

Why didn't Cesaro have music and why did hayman talk about brock more then him. Also whats with that taunt/salute he does, what does it mean and he was using it way to much.

The crowd really sucked. seems like cena and his lame comedy sketch got the biggest pop of the night which said it all really.

And was cool to see evolution back i am not sure why they needed half the roster to weaken and beat down the shield though but i guess that is what heel groups do. And would have been nice to see flair come down with them.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 4/14 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The Hounds Of Justice Are Playing The Game*



ShowStopper said:


> Yep. You'd think JBL was some world class worker or something, the way he calls others out. :lol


It's better than pretending they came anywhere close to connecting. He's not calling them botches anyway, just kayfabe misses.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I hate the fact that the World Wrestling Entertainment is constantly bleeping out said Words from old episodes. Just to name some few examples, then whenever the New Age Outlaws' music is being played, then the text is now: "You better call somebody", instead of the original: "You ASS better call somebody". You can no longer use foul language, because that will be edited and/or bleeped out as well.

Now for a sad thing: When they showed us the highlights from SummerSlam 1990. Then the match with Ultimate Warrior was for the World Wrestling Federation Heavyweight Championship. But it has been edited, so that Howard Finkle was saying: "World Championship". So they do not reckon the REAL title's name that Warrior held. That is very sad, I think. Even when you don't excist, then don't ERASE the TRUE facts, that are your legacy. That is so disrespectful to do.

And how come, they only showed THREE moments? He has done so much more....


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay! Raw is back in *Baltimore! *

Seriously, if you thought last weeks crowd was bad...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Those split second instant adrenaline boosting sound botches at the end where absolutely 100% on purpose. Just more trollin by the E.


That was just Triple H dropping the mic to the mat those things usually have bad feedback when you drop them it wasnt a sound botch at all.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> the tourney for the ic belt is a good idea. filling it with quick and/or shitty matches was the bad idea that ruined it. should treat the ic belt like they did the world heavy title from now on. otherwise it's just another meaningless belt.
> 
> also surprised they didn't have swagger and cesaro face each other in the first round or later. that would have made sense to everybody, but the idiots in charge.


Yeah I was actually shocked by that too. :shocked::shocked:


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just got round to watching raw . I thought it was pretty boring and with Bryan not there I fast forwarded most of it


----------

